# A Candlekeep Mystery (IC)



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 17, 2021)

(OOC) Chat Thread
(RG) Rogue's Gallery

*Welcome to Candlekeep*

A coach rolled down the road along the narrow isthmus that connected the rocky crag to the coastlands. It was a grey day with a biting wind as the coachman pulled the reins as they arrived at a pair of towering gates in black iron. The footman dismounted and opened the coach's door, marked with the emblem of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium.

*"We have arrived at Candlekeep,"* the footman said, stating the obvious, as the two occupants descended the short steps. The wind brought with it a light sea-spray, salty and cold.

Multicoloured towers rose above from behind the wall, some with peaked roofs flying banners, others flat-topped or domed. On the wall above the gates, a dour-faced wizard stood, his robes blowing in the wind like something from one of the great plays. At the iron gates were five priests in purple vestments, ready to greet the new arrivals and to negotiate the terms of their entrance.

        *GM:*  Here arrives Hawthorne and Argenti, who can feel free to speak to the Avowed at the gates. I will introduce the others soon. The coachman's name is Broun (a middle-aged half-orc) and the footman's name is Shedrick, a young human man.     



Spoiler: Candlekeep


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hawthorne descends from the coach after the young Genasi woman, pulling his cloak around him a bit tighter to ward off the bite of the ocean air.  He glances up at the towering citadel before them before looking back at the footman.

*"Thank you, Shedrick, for your assistance on the journey... your stories about the Grand Dukes were quite amusing." * He lifts his chin towards the coachman and nods to the man sitting on the seat at the front of the carriage. *"Sorry we didn't get to speak more, Broun.  Perhaps when I return home we'll get a chance to talk then."*

He smiles at both men and says to them over his shoulder as he begins walking towards the front gates of Candlekeep *"When you get back to the Consortium, tell them I'll get in touch once I've found anything concrete.  I suspect I'll be doing a lot of reading over the next several days, so if you see my mother please tell her that 'Yes, I will make sure to get up and walk around a bit to stretch my legs and will drink plenty of water.'  I know she doesn't like it when I'm curled up reading for hours on end and not going outside."*

Hawthorne turns back to Argenti and then motions his right hand towards the gates and the five robed acolytes awaiting them.  *"Shall we, Miss?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 17, 2021)

Broun tipped his hat and waited until Shedrick had gathered Hawthorne and Argenti's personal items before dismounting and conscientiously double-checking the horses' comfort - their hooves, the yoke, and all. It was partly regular care and maintenance, and partly on the off-chance that they were refused entry. Broun dubious that anyone could by anything at all with only a book.

As it happened, the consortium had done their research, and the book that Hawthorne carried was a missing part of a collection that the First Reader (Candlekeep's master of collections) had requested. Hawthorne was expected, and the Avowed at the gates greeted him warmly, confirming the book's authenticity with broad smiles and nods.

*"For this great gift that will enrich the library's collections, you may come and go as often as you like, for a period not exceeding six month's time. You may designate up to three assistants to accompany you at any point during that time."* they told Hawthorne, generously.

They turned to Argenti, with curiosity and mild excitement, hoping that her exotic appearance suggested that she had brought them something interesting from afar.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hawthorne laughs at the Avowed's comment and shrugs sheepishly.

*"If my research takes more than six months, then I should rightly be sent back home and not be allowed back in here at all, another new book or no."*

He glances over at the young woman with a pique of curiosity as to the tome she is intending to donate for admittance, and notes immediately that she does not, as yet, have a book to present in hand.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 18, 2021)

Argenti smiles at Hawthorn and nods in appreciation and agreement as she disembarks the vehicle. Awaiting her turn patiently and quietly fretting over what to do, she suddenly seems distracted for but a moment, as a distant voice feeds her an idea.

*"Ah, yes, a book. Of course."* The Genasi has a twinge of apprehension about her. *"I do have one, a Book of Wonders, detailing Dao magic and rituals on how to contact them."*

Argenti takes out a simple linen package and unwraps it. Revealing, in a most dramatic contrast, a book that could easily considered an illuminated manuscript. Bound in a purple leather, with gold and silver painted edge, and a strange lock on the front that seems to take a key in the shape of a gemstone.

*"There is but one condition" *The young woman asserts herself in the face of the wide-eyed guards. *"This book is a family heirloom, and as such I cannot let it stay within these hallowed walls." * After taking a breath to allow herself, and everyone else, to regain their composure, she continues. *"However, I have been told that your fellow priests can copy such manuscripts. And that would be permissible, I pray?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2021)

The avowed acknowledged that the book that Hawthorne had brought them was very valuable to them indeed; the consortium had done its research, and had been very fortunate to have acquired it.

When Agenti stepped up, they could not hide their astonishment. This book was something else entirely. It was a unique book, written by an extraplanar being. Without proper time for study, it's value was difficult to quantify. Copying it would be costly and require their most skilled scribes. The group of five dithered, debating among themselves until Hawthorne grew bored and cleared his throat.

One stepped forward, nodded and told Argenti, *"This gift is acceptable. You are allowed entry for a time that will be determined by the Keeper of Tomes - your guide will let you know. The book will be returned to you before you leave; but you must stay until we have had time to produce a reasonable facsimile."*

To conclude, the avowed told them, *"We bid you welcome to Candlekeep! An adjutant guide will be assigned to each of you and will find you within the hour. May you find what you Seek."*

They moved aside and Hawthorne and Argenti walked through the towering black metal gate. A  wide open-air courtyard stretched before them. Seekers and their Avowed guides came and went across its cobblestone expanse between cylindrical towers on the north side and a series of buildings to the south.

From the gatehouse, on the left and traveling clockwise, were a bathhouse; a smithy and stables; a temple; a large granary; a three-story inn; a humble tavern; and a long building that appeared to be some kind of cloister or work-house. Directly across the courtyard was another high wall, beyond which were the towers of the inner ward. Inset in the wall was a large emerald-green door that softly glowed with its own light. Continuing clockwise from the north-west end of the court, a small cluster of shops. Then there were the cylindrical towers, which varied in height along the north side all the way to the right of the gates.

Outside, Broun shook his head in wonder - it was not his sort of place at all. He tucked down his hat to keep the wind from stealing it away. Then he clicked at the horses and he empty coach rolled down the Way of the Lion, beginning the long journey back to Baldur's Gate.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Glancing around and across the courtyard, Hawthorne takes in all the sights that lay before him quickly and in detail... committing their placement to his memory.  As all the various peoples make their way back and forth across the grounds, his pull is towards the temple to Oghma on his left, Oghma being his patron deity and the Lord of Knowledge.  He turns to smile at the Genasi woman and acknowledges the gift she presented to the Avowed.

*"Dao magic, eh?  Sounds like you've got quite the family if that's what you have for an heirloom." * Chuckling to himself, he reaches down to grab one of his satchels and slings it over his shoulder, while he points out the three-story inn to Shedrick-- the footman standing next to him holding much of the luggage.  *"You want to get us a couple rooms, Shedrick, over at the inn?  I need to tithe a few coins to The Binder now that we've arrived."*

He nods once more to the young woman before turning towards the temple.  *"May you indeed find what you seek, Miss.  It has been a pleasure."*  With a click of his hard leather heels against the cobblestones, the young man strides confidently across the courtyard.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2021)

Shedrick hefted his master's cases and nodded, heading for the House of Rest while Hawthorne moved toward the temple. For a moment, both men paused to watch as an tall woman in armour brought a magnificent griffon out of the stables and had it stand by the smithy while the smith - a balding dwarf with an impressive red beard - fitted a newly-crafted helmet over the griffon's enormous and beautiful bird-like head.

When Hawthorne entered the Temple of Oghma, through a door with a polished handle cast in silver and shaped like an unrolling scroll, the priest was reciting a familiar prayer, *"An idea has no heft but it can move mountains. An idea has no authority but it can dominate people. An idea has no strength but it can push aside empires. Knowledge is the greatest tool of the mortal mind, outweighing anything made by mortal hands. Before anything can exist, the idea must exist."*

When finished, the priest came over and welcomed Hawthorne, adding, *"I am Lorekeeper Kei. If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2021)

Kaliban sat at the bar in the Hearth. On the stool beside him, his guide (a human man named Parmak) was absorbed in a book, his drink left untouched.

Though from the outside, the Hearth appeared to be of modest size, it was at least three times more spacious on the inside. A dozen doors that were not visible from the outside lined the walls. Over the long bar, an intricate clockwork device was suspended, with a faintly glowing crystal orb that spun creating a soft humming sound. Kaliban understood it to be a Geometric Amplifier, created by worshipers of Gond. It was responsible for the extradimensional magic that created the tavern's improbable dimensions.

Early in the day, the place was only half-full. Even so, the patrons were a mix of fresh-faced adjutants, stodgy scholars, and eclectic guests. Though many stools were empty, the bar could seat up to twenty customers. Most patrons were seated at round tables with stout wooden chairs or at rectangular tables with benches. A dozen soft, cushy armchairs encircled the fireplace in the centre of the room.

Off to one side, a halfling cranked and fingered at a hurdy-gurdy while tapping his foot. The patrons engaged in lively conversations regarding things they had read, or sat alone with a drink or a meal, and a book. Nearly always, there was a book.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 19, 2021)

Argenti eases herself in a sign of relief at the acolyte's words, and turns a cheeky grin Hawthorne. *"Would you believe the Dao that wrote it is my ancestor?"* Adding, *"And thank you again, for your kind help!"* before she turns to celebrate her entry.

While marveling at the keep, the young woman is taken in by the cool sea breeze and the large emerald door guarding the inner. She had finally made it here, to the largest stockpile of knowledge in the world. From here, she could no doubt find the there whereabouts of a valuable treasure, one fit enough for Aurumamma's collection.

But first she had to wait for the adjutant assigned to her. An hour it would take? What could be done in that time? 

The granary, hah. Likewise the smithy and stables weren't for her. The temple, it wasn't one of her pantheon, but it couldn't hurt to get on the good side of the clergy. Still there had to be something more immediate. The inn, too soon to check in. The tavern, maybe, in a bit, she needed to stretch out her legs more before sitting at a table. Ah, the bathhouse, perfect for now.

Readying a soap from her homelands, Argenti settled on her course.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 19, 2021)

Argenti entered the bathhouse where a polite servant offered to take her clothes to the clothier for any minor repairs, suggesting that they would be delivered to the House of Rest (along with any other belongings that she did not insist to keep close by). In their place, the servant offered rust-coloured "Seeker's Robes". 

After cleaning herself with a bucket of warm water over colourful drain tiles, she had her choice of three large pools or two smaller ones. In one large pool, an ogre sat speaking softly to an elderly woman; in another, a half-dozen humans and a halfling were animatedly debating an obscure subject; in the third, a green dragonborn sat alone with his eyes closed. The two smallest pools were empty. Alternately, she saw that she could choose to head to the saunas, which were behind closed doors.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 20, 2021)

Ethian Silvermoon was enjoying his time in Candlekeep. He'd read several interesting and informative books, and had held many interesting conversations with Avowed and Seekers alike. Having given his book some weeks ago, his time as a Seeker was nearing its end, and he did not know what he would do next.

At present, he was sitting in an overstuffed chair next to the large circular firepit in the centre of the Hearth, that gave the tavern its name. He was speaking to his adjutant guide, a stoic elf named Voshadi Moonriver. In spite their obvious similarities, the two elves had very different upbringings, and they had clashed for a time before finding that they both quite enjoyed the other's differing perspective. In particular, they liked to have heated debates.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 20, 2021)

Argenti thanked the servant for the robes and care her belongings would receive. Candlekeep was truly a hospitable place, it reminded her a bit of home, and that gave her confidence that her goals would be reached. 

Taking the crowds in, the genasi settles on a course of action. It would do no good to come all this way and ignore the experiences and information the people residing here no doubt possessed. But she didn't wish to be too intrusive, and her goals could be considered a bit base by most scholars. Wealth was useful in and of itself, but for Dao it was also of cultural significance. By contributing to her Matron's vaults, the warlock would not only make Aurumamma proud of her, but maybe, just maybe, it could also be a way for Argenti to become a Dao herself.

With resolve and a smile, Argenti approaches the large pool with the ogre and the woman. *"Hello friends, I hope I'm not intruding?"*
After a nod to make sure it was OK, she enters the pool and introduces herself. *"I am Argenti, from the lands of Mulhorand, may I ask for your names?" *


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 20, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami Warmaker leaned over the ancient tome as he flipped through the book. He rubbed his eyes tiredly, an indication he had been working too long. *“Bah! This one doesn’t have what I need either!”* the dwarf said, leaning back and looking at the stack of books he had just finished. He pulled over a piece of parchment and jotted down the titles of several other books. *“Looks like we have time to kill while the interns grab the next batch.”* He spoke without the typical accent of the dwarves, his Common perfect.

Not so long ago, that would have been Ruz. Now, however, with his dissertation finished -- was such a lifetime work ever really complete? -- he had graduated to Master Reader and had much more time to pursue his other avenue of study, magic.

Ruz grabbed up a hefty tome, his spellbook, and flipped through it. He made a couple of corrective notations before he was interrupted by a hoot from a box near his open window. Archimedes, a small burrowing owl the size of a child’s doll, with brown feathers, white chin, and scowling eyebrows emerged from the hole in the wooden box, blinking against the light. It wasn’t unusual for the little owl to be about during the day.

*“You hungry, Archie?”* Ruz asked, standing. *“Might as well go see if anyone interesting has arrived. And I need to check on the next batch of ale,”* he said.

Ruznami pulled on his official robes over his clothes. At a year passed fifty, he was considered  young for a dwarf, though he had been at Candlekeep for longer than many of the humans at the library, though he was by no means the most venerable. He was still young, yet already his hair and beard had turned white, giving him a venerableness beyond his years that was belied by his bright blue eyes and lack of wrinkles or other weathered features.

Archimedes hopped into a sling that Ruz pulled over his shoulder and across his chest, a nice little pouch the familiar could rest in. Then the dwarf headed down out of the hallowed halls of the library and down to the Hearth tavern.

Ruz went to the back of the tavern at first, down into the cellar, where large barrels of ale were stored. He went to the last in the line and tapped a shot, tasted it, swirled it in his mouth, then spat it out. *“Not ready yet,”* he declared, patting the large oak barrel. *“But soon!”*

Then the dwarf headed up to the common room. He paused outside the door, taking several deep breaths, steeling himself for the social interaction. He stepped into the tavern and looked around before quickly avoiding eye contact with anyone. He found a seat at the end of the bar, out of the way and hopefully out of anyone’s interest, and ordered one of his ales -- he was particularly proud of that last batch -- and a good meal of fried pork sausages and potatoes, three hard boiled eggs, and carrots and spinach. Archimedes poked his head out, and Ruz fed him a bit of sausage, though the familiar didn’t really need to eat.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hawthorne nodded to Loremaster Lei in gratitude for the introduction.  *"Good day, Loremaster.  Name's Hawthorne Grandview.  Praise be to the Binder Of What Is Known."*  Without missing a beat he pulled a small purse off of his belt and dropped its contents into the gleaming silver pan stationed at the head of the aisle leading up to the altar.  With the clanging of the coins subsiding, he walked purposefully straight up the aisle and to the altar.  He closed his eyes and raised his chin towards the vaulted ceiling, then began rattling off several ideas he had come up with on his carriage ride to Candlekeep and which he was presenting to Oghma and into the ether.

"A cushioned wagon wheel would make for a more comfortable journey."

"Your will can be strengthened as much as your body."

"Do not forsake the chance to make a new acquaintance, for you never know how it might enrich your life."

"Pack light.  Always try and remember to pack light."

With his ideas and his coin tithed to Oghma, Hawthorne opened his eyes and smiled contentedly at the large scroll of Oghma's symbol emblazoning the back wall of the shrine.  He turned quickly on his heel and proceeded back up the aisle and towards the doors to go back outside.  With a final nod to the priest, he bounded out of the building back into the sunlight, the sounds of the courtyard washing over him once again.

*"And now a new idea.  Let's get a drink!"* he said out loud but to himself, and then strode across the cobblestones towards the humble tavern next to the inn.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 21, 2021)

Ethian enjoyed the comfort of the chair he was sitting in. It was not delicate or orate by any means, and lacked the finesse he was used to, but had the heartwarming charm of human manufacture. He was also enjoying his time with Voshadi, the first elf he had seen in weeks.  He had traveled alone, away from other elves: a necessary evil to avoid detection by unseen enemies of his family. Besides, elves that knew his pedigree often acknowledged it, which he wanted to avoid outside of elven lands.  He even chose to bring armor and weapons of human and dwarven make, to avoid being recognized.  Now, Voshadi reminded him how pleasant it was to be with one of his own. The short lived races didn't savor the silences, and always seemed to interrupt this precious contemplative time.

His reflections were interrupted by a seemingly scholarly dwarf. It was obvious to Ethian that the fellow didn't seem to want to be disturbed. Nodding at Voshadi, he signaled his brethren to look a the master dwarf and spoke in a soft voice in jest: "It's a pity, he doesn't seem to want to be disturbed, but my Dwarvish could use some practice."

He signaled the Tavernkeeper for some food. By now, the man knew that he couldn't' stomach the heavy foods that were expected by other patrons, and only brought some vegetables and cheese. Ethian ate, sharing the large plate with Voshadi, hoping to catch the Dwarf's gaze for perhaps an opener to conversation.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 21, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

Ruzmani kept his head down as he ate, more comfortable around books than people, though he listened to the conversations around him. He had never left the confines of the library, and his only knowledge of the world outside was the books he read and the people who visited. He sometimes wondered if, at some point, he should actually visit some of the Delzoun sites that he wrote about in his dissertation, visit the famed Gauntlegrym.

Ruz reached for his ale and lifted his gaze as he drank, catching an elven Seeker staring at him. He blinked his blue eyes. What? Did  he have food in his beard? He brushed a hand through the white beard to check.

Archimedes hooted then, taking that moment to flap into the air and circle the tavern before landing near the elf.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 21, 2021)

Kaliban took a big sip from his mug and smiled at his guide.  He had become a fixture in the Hearth since his arrival in Candlekeep.  He had been craving companionship since leaving seclusion.  Even though the Hearth was more reserved than some of the other taverns he stopped in on his journey to the library there was still conversation and stories to be had.  The gnome scans the room as he finishes off his drink.  Several of the other Seekers had started to meet here in the late afternoon to eat, swap stories, and play cards but none of them seemed to have arrived yet.  He sighed and looked down at his now empty mug.  Signaling to a server for another.

Kaliban glances at Parmak once more.  He knew that the guide would be absorbed in the book for the rest of the night.  With the unlikely chance of conversation from the guide the gnome slides off the stool and grabs his mug, crossing to a chair near the fire.  He smiles at those nearby and takes a sip from his drink.  He places it down next to him and settles in to wait for one of his fiends to arrive or an interesting conversation to start.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 21, 2021)

Ethian smiled at the dwarf, and then the bird. He knew enough arcanists to infer that the owl could be a magical familiar, and if it was, this would be an opening to chat with the dwarf. He needed to make sure though, again, etiquette mandated that he didn't force the conversation.

"What a beautiful creature" he said to Voshadi, but loud enough for Ruzmani to hear. He offered the owl some cheese, and waited for either the bird or the dwarf to react.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 21, 2021)

*"Ah yes,"* said Voshadi, *"I love how small it is. Where I am from, owls have been known to be of a size where they can be ridden as mounts, if they do not eat you first. One must learn to ask respectfully."*

The guide turned to Kaliban, who was nearby, and asked, *"Do they have owls at all where you are from? I don't mean to assume, but I would guess that bats would be more common, if I am not wholly ignorant."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 21, 2021)

Kaliban turns to look at Voshadi.  He smiles and shakes his head.

*"No, heavens no.  There are no owls in the Underdark.  I've seen some bats but they tend to stay near the surface.  Down in the deep tunnels most things that fly generally try to eat you.  Actually come to think of it most things in the Underdark try to eat you."*  Kaliban trails off as he speaks, lost in thought.  He then speaks up. *"But no there are no owls where I am from.  Bats more common but still rare."*

Kaliban takes another sip from his mug and smiles at the guide.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hawthorne strides to the door of The Hearth and pulls it open, taking the shortest second to smell the stench of ale and food waft over him. He throws one glance back behind him just to see if the Consortium footman had wrapped up the living arrangements for the evening, and when he doesn't notice Shedrick, he turns back and makes his way into the tavern.

The hustle and bustle does not surprise him, nor does the eclectic clientele.  Hawthorne takes stock of as many of the people he can see, taking particular notice of the snirfneblin sitting in the large comfy chair near the firepit.  With a quick glance he sees that several stools at the bar are open, so he strides over to one and glides into it gently, catching the eye of the tavernkeep behind the counter.

*"Good day, Good Sir.  Red Dragon Crush, please.  And a plate of the day's meat and cheese when you have a moment.  Thank you"*

Hawthorne's eyes wander around the room, taking in more of the sights esoteric sights... especially that of the clockwork device whirling away above the bar.  He admires the craftmanship momentarily, and then something clicks in his head... the recognization of an Avowed sitting next to each of what looked to be a library patron.  He mumbled quietly to himself "That's right... everyone has a guide."  The slight grimace that flashes across his face might give away how the human man felt about being followed around all day... but like anyone who works for a large business, you sometimes were stuck in the situations you didn't care for while the job needing doing.  *"Well, I'll just enjoy my time without a chaperone while I can get it... let's see how well the adjutants are at actually finding us."*

As he is handed his wine from the tavernkeep, he motions to him that he is moving over across the room to the overstuffed chairs near the firepit, the implication being to serve the meal over there.  While in truth from Grandview's point of view, he was going to hide himself behind a high-backed seat away from the door so that perhaps his guide wouldn't be as quick to find him and he could enjoy a little more time in peace.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 23, 2021)

Hawthorne's peace did not last. First, Shedrick came in and found him. The young footman was astonished to find that the Hearth was bigger on the inside than the outside, and would not let the subject drop. This familiar language quite crossed the line of footman and master, and Hawthorne was torn between putting up with it or berating him publicly; neither option was preferable.

It was then that a fresh-faced tiefling youth in the purple robes of the Avowed entered the tavern. She spotted him at the bar as if they had met before and came over, saying without a breath, *"Hello! I've been assigned to be your guide! I'm so happy to do it. This is my first assignment. My parents called my Irony, which is pretty funny if you think about it. I'm pleased to meet you. Did you need me to find you a book while you get settled? Maybe just some light reading for the afternoon? Or do you want to get right down to some good hard research. I like research, but sometimes I just like a good read, if you know what I mean. What do you like? I see that you chose the Red Dragon Crush, which goes really well with that cheese. That's a good choice. I think we're going to get along well. Have you had a chance to look around? I can give you a tour if you want. Where are you from? I've lived my whole life here in Candlekeep. It makes me good at finding books, but not very good at some other things that most people know about, so I hope you'll forgive me..."*

It took a while before she thought to stop and let him answer any of her questions or to get a word in.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 24, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

*“Do not bother,”* Ruznami said to the elf. *“The owl is a magical familiar, and so does no need to…”* he trailed off as Archimedes settled on the back of the elf’s chair and snatched the cheese from the elf’s hand. *“...eat.”* Ruz sighed. *“His name is Archimedes,”* he said, giving the little owl a glare.

Archimedes looked back smuggly.

Then a young tiefling Avowed came in and Ruz groaned inwardly as she started prattling on at a Seeker near him at the bar. Irony. Poor man. Still, like himself, the young woman was a ward of the library and a foundling.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 24, 2021)

In the bathhouse, the ogre and old woman looked up from their conversation and nodded to Argenti that they did not mind her joining them. She introduced herself as she slid into the pool, and the woman said, *"Good to meet you, Seeker Argenti. I am Kazryn Nyantani, of the eight Great Readers. My friend here is the Seeker we call Little One."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 24, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *"... I've lived my whole life here in Candlekeep. It makes me good at finding books, but not very good at some other things that most people know about, so I hope you'll forgive me..."*



Hawthorne's eyes widen slowly as the young tiefling's speechifying continues unabated.  The blank, slightly panicked look on his face freezes in place, and when she finally takes a breath his eyes quickly dart from Irony to young Shedrick, and then from Shedrick back to Irony.

*"Yes?"* Hawthorne says quickly and simply.

He then spins back on his stool to turn back to his glass... and then takes a long, long, long, long draught of the wine.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 25, 2021)

The bath was a welcome experience.  Warm, with a good mix of minerals. Despite being scholars and monks, it seemed the Avowed knew how to pamper themselves and their guests.

*"The pleasure is mine, Great Reader, Little One."* Argenti turns to each by name. *"May I ask what you were discussing, or if that is too sensitive, what brought you here?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Ruznami Warmaker
> Candlekeep
> Afternoon
> Round 0
> ...



“Aren’t you full or surprises” Ethian said to the owl with a smile, in perfect yet overly musical dwarvish. It was difficult for an elf to get the accent right, not because it was impossible, but rather because the temptation to add colour to the very factual language was so strong, nearly irresistible. Dwarvish idioms were rather interesting to an elf, and the ancient language had its own beauty, that elven sensibilities naturally emphasized.

“Master dwarf, I am Ethian, and it is a pleasure to make your owl’s and your acquaintance.” After waiting for an answer, Ethian continues with lighthearted conversation. “May I as what brings you here?”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2021)

At the bar in the Hearth, Irony took Hawthorne's affirmation as an answer to her first question, regarding finding a book for him to read over the afternoon, and she erupted into a list of suggestions, describing the plots, the authors, and the physical qualities of the books themselves. Kaliban's guide Parmak looked up from his book and appeared for a moment like he would say something to her, but instead he got up, and moved to an empty chair in a corner, returning to his reading.

When Ethian asked Ruznami what brought him to Candlekeep, Voshadi interjected in elvish, *"He lives here. This is Master Reader Ruznami."*

In the bathhouse, the Great Reader explained the subject of their discussion, but as it was on a book that Argenti had not read, she had little to say on it. They politely put that aside, and Little One shared his story, saying in a mild soft voice for one so large, *"Once I was like much of my kin, an oaf, a brute. I crushed my enemies with my club and I felt no remorse. One day, years ago, I came upon a halfling wanderer. Before the little one could object, I flattened her with my club, and I took a shiny circlet from her head. To my dumbfound surprise, it soon changed size to fit me, so I put it on. My mind was changed - I could more deeply reason and ponder, and as I thought about my actions, I began to regret. Eventually I made my way here and I gained entry with my journal, having taught myself to write."*

Great Reader Nyantani added, *"He writes very well thought-out pieces; and so he is permitted - in fact, welcomed - to remain."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 30, 2021)

As the young tiefling began rattling off a long list of tomes, Hawthorne soon realized he was about to be inundated by a stack of books having nothing to do with what he was here for... and he quickly concluded he better give a meaningful response.  As she was detailing the fine and smooth basilisk leather skin that covers a fairly large book about duergar bridge architecture from the 1100s... he raises his hand to her and says over the din* "Yes, thank you, Ivory! Those sound lovely.  You certainly know your stuff!  But uh... actually I was looking for reference or historical material regarding mining details of the Southern Sword Coast.  Say between the Trollbark and Tethir Forests and as far east as the Lake of Dragons?"*

He waits a second to make sure she actually heard him over her own voice, and when she pauses in her speech to look at him he smiles wide and lowers his hand.  *"Does that make sense?  Anything about mines and mining from Trollbark to Tethir and out to the Lake of Dragons... and let's not go too far back into history. Say only as far back as the Time of Troubles.  Okay?  Good.  Thank you."*

And with that... satisfied he gave just enough information to keep Irony busy without going overboard, the young consortium inquisitive turns to his footman Shedrick and raises at eyebrow.  *"We all set for rooms, Shedrick?  Anything the people here require of me at the inn?  If not, get yourself a drink and we'll add it to the Black Dragon tab I've set up.  But please remember we are still on office time right now, so let's not have happen like what happened that last time at the speakeasy in Scornubel, all right?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2021)

*"Oh! Haha. You said 'Ivory', but my name is Irony. It's okay, it's an easy enough mistake to make."* said Irony, not losing a single bit of her friendly enthusiasm. *"Mining books it is! I'll get right on it! You can count on me. I'll find you the best books on mining. Did you want some on the properties of metals? Gems and their refractive qualities? Mining techniques?"*

She appeared as if she would go on, but Hawthorne quickly cut in that actual physical mines would do for now, and Irony hurried off to do her duty. Parmak looked up from his book for a moment as she left, and he shuffled back to his seat at the bar.

Shedrick nodded and ordered himself a drink, saying *"I got us adjoining rooms as you asked, so I can be at your call, should you need me. I'll take it easy on the drink this time!"*

After the bartender poured his order, he added quietly, *"I find it fascinating. They say 'no one goes homeless or hungry in Candlekeep'. A bed in the common area at the House of Rest is free, and you need not pay for a simple light meal here. I have never seen anything like it."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 2, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami looked at the talkative elf. *“Food,”* the dwarf said. *“And there are always interesting people in The Hearth. They tell me I need to get away from books on occasion,”* he muttered into  his beard. He didn’t appear to be the most socially adept dwarf.

*"He lives here. This is Master Reader Ruznami,"* someone said.

Ruz sighed. *“Yes,”* he acknowledged. *“The owl is Archemides. Where are you from?”* he asked the elf.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Leatherhead (May 2, 2021)

Argenti was simply amazed by the conversation she was having. She knew that Candlekeep was known for it's scholars. But what she didn't expect was to find that even the ogres here could dwarf her intellect as easily as they dwarfed her frame.

*"That's quite the story!"* The genasi tried to imagine what would happen if she put on the circlet, how easily she could make her fortune with such a leap in mental power. However, the fantasy was just a bit out of her reach. And once she realized that taking the circlet for herself would deprive Little One of it's benefit, she felt a little guilty. So, the warlock twisted the subject a bit.

*"I have a similar precious trinket, though not quite as mind enhancing."* The young woman finally said, while pointing at amulet with a green gemstone around her neck. *"This is a gift from my Matron Ancestor. It helps me to access the Weave and practice the Art."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2021)

Little One and Great Reader Nyantani were fascinated by Argenti's amulet, and the three of them passed their time in good conversation in the bath until it was time to get out. Argenti found her guide waiting for her at the bathhouse's entrance. A halfling with ink-stained fingers, the guide introduced himself as Sprig Summerfoot and suggested that they discuss her interests over lunch at the Hearth.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 5, 2021)

*"A meal sounds lovely right now, Sprig. You must be one of the scribes in charge of copying books, I take?"* Argenti exchanges the customary introductory pleasantries on the way to the Hearth.

After a bit of small talk, the pair made their way into the tavern, where the genasi had to take a moment to adjust to the spectacle. The deceptive size wasn't something entirely new to her. But what drew her eyes was the clockwork crystal prominently on display. Something like that might be suitably arcane and valuable...

Argenti caught herself lost in some less than desirable thoughts again, and quickly pivoted back to her guide. *"Candlekeep truly is a place of wonders. Say, what dish would you recommend while we are here?"*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 5, 2021)

Kaliban finishes off his drink and nods to some of the conversation going on around him.  Most of the conversation was uninteresting and revolved around various research projects.  He does raise an eyebrow at Hawthorne's mention of historical mining in the Southern Sword Coast.  He begins to mull over what the man might be searching for as he telekinetically grabs another drink from a passing serving tray.  The drink floats across the room and settles into Kaliban's hand.  He takes a sip and places it on the table next to his chair.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2021)

Sprig appeared ashamed of himself when he answered, *"No, no. I am still just a humble seeker's guide. No, it's just that my hands can be sweaty, and sometimes the books I thumb through can get a little... smudgy. Oh! Not all the time! I will be very careful with your books!"*

When Argenti asked for recommendations, Sprig suggested what would be a five-course meal, that included two puddings, a breaded cod fillet, a goose-breast with root vegetables, and a blackberry crumble, along with suitable drink pairings. It was hardly suppertime.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Ruznami Warmaker
> Candlekeep
> Afternoon
> Round 0
> ...




Happy to practice hs dwarvish, Ethian answers "Alas, I wish I had a simple answer to your question! My family is from Cormanthor, but we we moved when I was an elfling. The sees have been my home since! How about yourself Master Reader Ruzmani, what brought you here and pardon my ignorance, but what does a master reader do?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2021)

It wasn't long before Irony returned, telling Hawthorne, *"I have a research room set aside for you in the Pillars. They're those towers across the court, if you're not familiar with them - I'll show you which one. You might want to see if anyone here wants to help you look through the books. There's quite a few! I mean, don't worry, I'll help too if you need me. I don't know much about mining, but I'm a quick reader if there's a particular passage you're looking for. This is going to be great! Do you want to start right away or wait for all the books to get there? A few are being carried there now, but more are on the way. I'm having them brought up - I couldn't carry more than a few myself."*

Ethian and Voshadi's elven ears could not help but overhear this exchange. Voshadi arched an eyebrow at Ethian that wordlessly suggested that it might be interesting to volunteer their assistance. The two elves had worked well together as seeker and guide and were running out of reasons for Ethian to extend his stay in Candlekeep.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 9, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami shook his head. *“I have always lived at Candlekeep,”* he said. *“I was born here, and am a ward of the Keep. I have never been outside the walls,”* the dwarf admitted. *“A Master Reader is an avowed that has been recognized by other Readers to have mastered a subject within Candlekeep’s walls. Do you wish to read my dissertation on the ancient Delzoun Empire and their descendants?”* he asked with more eagerness than he had shown on any other subject.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 9, 2021)

Hawthorne nods to Irony and stands up, quickly polishing off his drink and dropping off a few coins onto the bar as a thanks to the bartender for their service.  *"Thank you very much for your help.  I shall make my way to the Pillars right now."*  He turns to his footman *"Shedrick?  Once you've finished polishing off those 6 pints of ale you seem to have ordered for yourself, how's about you see if you can rustle up any assistance in our research?  The Black Dragon Gate has given us a stipend to use as we see fit, and I'm more than happy to spend it on additional eyes."*

He glances around the tavern and catches several sets of those potential eyes looking at him... whether from curiosity regarding research or merely at the mention of money is unknown to him.  *"If you happen to see Argenti, our young Genasi companion, be sure to mention it to her.  She has already proven to be a favorable travel partner so I know she can be good company.  Plus she is judicious with her speech, which makes the reading and research process more bearable... not being interrupted every thirty seconds."*

He realizes in that exact millisecond of the statement escaping his mouth of its potential for offense... so Hawthorne consciously does not look in Irony's direction with that last statement so as to not outwardly display any deliberate comment about her... loquaciousness.  He keeps his eyes glued on Shedrick for a second, then two, then three... waiting against hope to receive some response from the man.  After however long he needs to wait, Hawthorne then widens his face into a grand smile, turns to Irony with no indication of the potential faux pas he made, and with a gesture allows the tiefling woman to move ahead to the door and lead him along as though he was a puppy.  *"I am at your disposal, Miss Irony.  Please guide me towards our destination!"*

As he begins following her towards the door, he lets out a very slow and quiet breath and thinks to himself _"Well, that wasn't my greatest ever... but I think I got away with it."_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 10, 2021)

Irony went on as if she did not notice the slight, telling Hawthorne as they crossed the courtyard, "It's a great idea to get on it right away, I mean, you never know what you're going to find in these books. Something might lead right to another, and soon you'll find yourself just lost in the reading of them. Here they come now! I had Graystock bring them up - it was just too much for me to carry!"[/b]

Sure enough, a dark-haired dwarf was hauling a book-cart (a glorified wheelbarrow) full of tomes of various sizes down a ramp to the right of the Emerald Door - the softly glowing green door that was the entrance to the Inner Ward, and the Library itself. A single guard, probably a mage, stood and watched the dwarf at work with an expression of concern, though he did not move to help.

*"That's the Keeper of the Emerald Door."* explained Irony, *"There's a few of them, but that one's Svantos. Call him Keeper Svantos when he's on duty, which he is. It's his job to monitor who comes and goes from the Inner Ward, and the Library. Seekers can't go in there without the invitation of one of the Eight Great Readers. Without an invitation Keeper Svantos couldn't let you in if he wanted to."*

After Graystock got the books down the ramp, Irony led them to one of the towers in the Pillars of Pedagogy, where she gave Hawthorne the key to a room with a desk, a chair, a fainting couch, a chamber pot, and a window overlooking the Sea of Swords. In addition, the room had several empty bookshelves, that Graystock and Irony began to stock with the books from the dwarf's push-cart.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 10, 2021)

Argenti had arrived at the Hearth and was considering a toned-down version of her guide's rather ambitious midday meal when Shedrick banged two tin cups together (having drank the contents of both) and said, *"Hear ye! My master Hawthorne is seeking assistance as a seeker... er, he is asking for help in searching for a specific book. A reasonable stipend will be offered. In addition, should what he seeks - uh, looks for in the books - be found, he will be proposing an expedition. In this task, we may also need some assistance. As you all know, the wilds can be a dangerous place, so only the brave need apply."*

He seemed to consider his final words and added, *"For the expedition. One need not be brave to look for the book. Anyone here should be more than qualified for that. Uh... I mean no offense."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 11, 2021)

Ethian smiles at the master dwarf and says in an earnest and friendly manner: “this sounds absolutely fascinating! I would love to read your dissertation, but I am certain that I will be blind to the nuances that a scholar that has spent countless hours  in research will be aware of. Perhaps you can tell me more, as we help the fellow over there.” Ethian smiles and nods at Hawthorne. He then continues talking to Ruz. “Surely your knowledge of the library will be indispensable to him, and you can give me some more background on your research”


----------



## Leatherhead (May 11, 2021)

*"Perhaps just a pudding for now, Sprig, there are details we need to discuss still."* Argenti mused as the pair were seated. Though she had to admit that the goose-breast with vegetables sounded delicious.

Their meeting was interrupted before it could begin by Shedrick's timely outburst.  Hawthorne and the Mining Consortium were looking for a book, which would lead to an expedition.  It would be safe to assume that they were looking for some sort of buried treasures, be it raw ore, or something lost. Geb be praised indeed, this was exactly the kind of lead Argenti was hoping for, and they were even offering compensation for the trouble.  By the time the warlock was done with her pudding, which also happened to be the time Sprig was starting on his crumble, she had made up her mind. She would be staying in Candlekeep for a while, and this might be the best way to use that time.

*"Sprig, you are quite the thorough fellow."* The genasi said as she noted how the halfling was cleaning his plates. *"The people here in Candlekeep are wonderful. And I wouldn't mind helping them out a bit, while doing my research of course. Let's go with Shedrick, to see what his request is all about."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2021)

*OOC:*


I had meant to post this picture earlier...









Spoiler: Emerald Door


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 11, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami sat up a bit straighter at the elf’s flattery. No one ever wanted to actually read his work.  But the elf might be right. He might not be able to understand it 

The proposal to aid another Seeker in his hunt for information was given, and the dwarven scholar contemplated it. He was between projects at the moment, and it sounded like an opportunity to possibly get out of the monastery. Ruz had never been outside the walls of the library before. And if it was a mining  operation, it was likely to have dwarven influence in it.

*“I will assist you,”* Ruz volunteered.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 12, 2021)

Kaliban listens to Shedrick's spiel.  He was not much of a research but getting out and into an adventure was tempting.  He comes to a decision and speaks up.

*"I am not much of a researcher but I will assist where I can.  Plus I can be of service for any expedition that is required."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2021)

With the extra hands sorting through books, Hawthorne found the book he was looking for on the following afternoon. The book, bound in black leather with “A Deep and Creeping Darkness” embossed on the thin spine, showed minimal signs of wear and tear (other than a few pages creased through carelessness and a spot here and there). The work was neat though not flawless and contained notable spelling errors and ink blotches. Ruznami judged that it was not the work of a professional scribe.

_A Deep and Creeping Darkness_ told the tale of a mountain village whose residents went missing over the course of several months. The book presented a series of vignettes allegedly collected from “those who were there” - survivors, traveling merchants, and (in second-hand accounts) residents of nearby settlements. It was unclear whether it was a fictional tale, folklore, or true history. The contents seemed factual, but the language was extravagantly dramatic.

Vermeillon, established after settlers discovered a platinum vein in the mountainside, did a booming business in both the raw ore and the refined metal for about a decade. Due to the rough terrain and the harshness of the climate, the village never grew large. It intermittently hosted a succession of traveling merchants who came to the village for a week or two, sold and traded their wares, then left again. The nearest civilized settlement was three days’ ride on horseback down the mountainside. The inhabitants named in the book included Mayor Lei Duvezin, a kind and talented dwarf smith named Tormun, and his wife, Blenyss.

Dated seventy years ago, an explosion rocked the platinum mine, collapsing the tunnels and burying workers under tons of rubble. Sixty miners were underground that day. Over thirty of them died in the initial collapse, and the instability of the tunnels made rescue of the others slow and dangerous. The miners who survived the collapse were trapped for days or weeks before they were rescued—or perished in the deep, alone and terrified. Sixteen came out alive. Eleven were never found.

In the wake of the catastrophe, another horror plagued the village as people began to disappear, starting with the survivors—not all at once, however. One or two would vanish in a single night, then a tenday might pass before the next disappearance. These unexplained disappearances terrified the remaining miners. After all the survivors either disappeared or fled, other villagers began to vanish. The villagers tried to protect themselves by sleeping with weapons and taking shifts on watch, but nothing changed. Traveling in groups didn’t help, since a companion might vanish while even briefly out of sight.

With no one willing to keep the mine open and the disappearances leading to fears that Vermeillon might be cursed, merchants and other travelers stopped visiting the village. The end of the patchwork story claimed that the village was still there, though whether anyone would still inhabit it was a mystery. The volume’s writer mused over the decline of the village, speculating about the fate of its inhabitants. They wondered whether it would be worth hiring adventurers to see if anything remained of the village—particularly the platinum ore. Sketched on the back of the last page was a rough map of the village’s location, with directions from the closest mountain town, a place called Maerin.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 13, 2021)

"How very fascinating! Who want to go on an excursion to find this village?" Ethian says, half in jest, half serious. Looking at Ruz, he adds: "We'll have plenty of time for you to give me background on your thesis"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2021)

*"I'd love to go with you!"* exclaimed Irony. Then, much to Hawthorne's relief, she added, *"But my duties here don't allow it. Master Ruz is lucky to be a Master Reader, who can come and go as he likes. Not that I've ever seen him go. Have you ever left Candlekeep, Master Ruz? I haven't, except for that once when I went fishing with Little One, but that was only down the road."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 14, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Candlekeep
Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami seemed embarrassed by Irony’s questions, muttering into his white beard. *“No,”* he admitted. *“I have never left the monastery.”* He fussed over the book, ironing out the creases. They really should get this recopied by a professional hand. It would be more readable.

*“This is the mine the guild is looking for?”* Ruz asked. *“I suppose I could lend my aid to an expedition up there.”*

Ruz pulled out a map of the mountain area to find the village of Maerin.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 15, 2021)

Hawthorne watches as the dwarven Master Reader takes his time trying to smooth and clean the book that he had found, admiring his technique and desire to keep things tidy.  When the high elf, Ethian is his name, makes the call to journeying out to find this village of Maerin, Hawthorne nods in agreement.  *"That was exactly my thought as well, Mister Ethian.  We of the Black Dragon Gate are constantly trying to find and recover old mines across the Sword Coast... both for the historical value, as well as... well, I guess let me be blunt... economical value as well."*

He tilts his head and shrugs his shoulders in a sort of "It is what it is" sort of response to his own comment.  *"We've actually done extensive work trying to recover the remnants of an iron mine north of here in the Cloak Wood.  Was flooded over a hundred years ago by... get this... a spawn of the dead god Bhaal.  Can you believe that?  Who knew the God of Murder hated mining so much that he'd send his kids to go around destroying them.  Crazy."*

Looking around the room and counting the number of folks here that all volunteered to help him with his research, he realizes that he might have just enough to fill out an excursion party to go off in search of this village of Vermeillon and the platinum mine adjacent to it.  *"I've been commissioned by the Consortium to find out whatever information I can, and this book here..."* He motions to Ruz, still in possession of _A Deep and Creeping Darkness. *"*_*...gives us a fairly strong lead to go on.  Shedrick and I will be preparing to journey forth--"* He suddenly realizes something and furrows his brow in irritation as he glances at his footman. *"--we probably shouldn't have sent the coach back home, should we?  We could have used it."*  Hawthorne heaves a big sigh in resignation for not having thought far enough ahead. * "Well, in any case... we're going to go look for this place and I have the gold to hire anyone experienced in this line of search and work to lend aid.  You've all proven yourselves useful in a library setting-- anyone feel like you are good out in the field too?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 17, 2021)

"Friend, no need to call me mister, especially if we will be spending much time together on this trek!" Ethian says in jest. _Funny that mister is meant as a sign of respect, but it is so far beneath what my real title is! he muses to himself. Ethian continues, smiling "So tell us mister Hawthorne, how good in the field do you need us to be? I am fair with a sword, and am a chosen of Sehanine Moonbow, so I also dabble in godly magics. I am also a proud mapmaker, and sailor extraordinaire!"_


----------



## Leatherhead (May 19, 2021)

*"I am well experienced with traveling, Mister Hawthorne. But more importantly, I have an affinity for the earth, which may prove useful." *Argenti says with a boastful smile. She then takes an aside with Sprig, *"I hate to rush the fine people here, but how soon until the transcription is finished? The Book of Wonders would prove most useful for this venture."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2021)

*"I will go find out!"* said Sprig, munching on a cookie that he had pulled from his robes. He disappeared for some time, but eventually returned, puffing from coming up the spiral staircase (which was the way into the research room in the tower).

*"Just finished! Here it is."* he returned to Argenti her Book of Wonders.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 22, 2021)

After making all proper arrangements, the newly formed Company departed Candlekeep the following morning. It was a gray day with a light drizzle as they set forth but the winds had calmed and seagulls flew overhead oblivious to the rain. The seeker's guides bid them farewell, and the avowed at the gates recorded each seeker's time at Candlekeep, and told them what remained should they return.

Shedrick carried the majority of his master's travelling supplies. In addition, they began their journey with food bought from the Hearth and four hours later, they stopped on a bluff overlooking the sea for a cold but hearty luncheon. Three hours after that, they were beginning to look forward to their first full rest stop. This being the first day of their journey, most had not travelled this far by foot in quite some time. Ruzmani had never done it. Many of the travellers knew that a good well-used campsite existed a league away. Though it was only mid-afternoon, their legs looked forward to the stop. Some had bought copies of books from the binder's, that they could sit and read during down-time.

This was when Ethian's keen elven eyes spotted an overturned wagon in a ditch ahead. Not far from that lay the carcass of a dead horse - now mostly bones, having been picked over by birds, wild dogs, and other carrion-feeders.

Hawthorne immediately recognised the overturned wagon as the Black Dragon coach that had carried him, Argenti, and Shedrick to Candlekeep.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2021)

*"What the--!?!"* Hawthorne exclaimed upon recognizing the Black Dragon wagon.  Without even thinking about it, he immediately withdrew his crossbow and began rushing forward in a panic... barely checking the cord and bolt and making sure it was loaded properly.  *"Shedrick!  Get down!  Keep your eyes open!  Where's Broun?  WHERE'S BROUN?!?"  *

His eyes began scanning the sides of the road looking for any indications of movement or tracks leading away as he approached the coach down in the ditch... 

_[Perception check = Nat 1 + 7 = 8]_

...but as this was the first time he had ever found himself in this sort of dangerous situation, his flight-or-fight response basically destroyed any sense of perceptiveness that he had been known for as a young man.

*"BROUN!  BROUN!!!"*

Upon reaching the ditch, his frenzied hysteria made him almost miss where the slope into the ditch began and his arms flew out and began waving in circles to hopefully maintain his balance without falling down and into it.  *"Wha--aaaaaahhh-ahhhhhh!!!"*

_[Acrobatics check = 10 + 4 = 14]_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2021)

Their stay in Candlekeep had been just under forty-eight hours. While it was possible that trouble was still about, the incident had taken place nearly two days before. 

Shedrick was nearly as distraught as his master. He searched the sides of the road in despair for Broun, hoping not to find his mangled corpse. To his relief, there was no sign of the half-orc driver.

The coach had been pulled by four horses, and there was only the remains of a single one. 









*OOC:*


I'd happily take Perception or Survival checks from anyone who wants to make them. Investigation would be good too. Pick your skill, but just make one check.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 24, 2021)

Argenti goes to comfort Hawthorne. *"We will find him." *She somberly states before clasping the distraught man, and pointing his crossbow in a safe direction. 

After a moment to make sure he was stable, the genasi turns to the rest of the group. *"I'm not the best at this, but here is what I know: We are looking for Broun, a middle-aged Half-Orc man, and possibly three other horses that were pulling the wagon. We have some of the best minds from Candlekeep here, I am confident we can figure out where he might have gone!"*

Despite her speech, Agenti herself wasn't having much luck finding clues. *"Shedrick, a moment if you please? Can you tell if anything has been stolen? It might help to to know if we are to be on the lookout for bandits or beasts."*









*OOC:*


Perception Check.: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 24, 2021)

Shedrick replied, *"There wasn't much besides feed for the horses and meals for Broun, but it's all gone, including tools, quarrels, and... er... the bottle of rum Broun and I were sharing. It was hidden under the driver's seat."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 25, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami’s feet were hurting already. Is this what it was like, out in the world? He sighed as they reached a rest stop. He’d packed too much stuff, he decided. Sinking down on a convenient rock, he dug a book out of his pack and produced his reading spectacles.

But then Hawthorne gave a shout and cry and grabbed up a crossbow. Ruz jumped, startled, and then started to look around for danger, but saw nothing, until he spotted what had upset the man, a carriage and horse overturned off the road, and Hawthorne yelling about for someone.

After getting briefed on the problem, Ruz tucked his book away. *“Archimedes, fly up and keep an eye out,”* he told the sleepy burrowing owl tucked into the little sling on his pack. The owl flew up into the sky as Runami went over to examine the carriage and the area around it.

*Investigation for Ruznami and Perception for Archimedes*

Investigation: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
Perception: 2D20.HIGH(1)+3 = [13, 8]+3 = 16


***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2021)

Remaining calm, Ethian mutters softly in elvish _ Sehanine, please guide me to find some clues_









*OOC:*


cast guidance, add it to perception check
total perception check with guidance: 14


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 25, 2021)

Kaliban walks over and begins to inspect for any clues of who attacked the carriage.









*OOC:*


Investigation: 1d20+3 *13*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 25, 2021)

Archemedes' aerial view helped Ruznami to piece together a picture of what had happened here. The light rain had not totally obscured the wagon-tracks and boot-marks. The coach had been stopped by a group of individuals who stood on the road. Presumably some words were exchanged and Broun, the driver, had tried to run his horses through the mob. One of the horses had been stabbed, and stumbled a hundred yards later, causing the coach to lurch to the side and to overturn in the ditch. 

Kaliban found that the dead horse was missing a leg. While the rest of the body had been picked over by local carrion feeders on the following day, the leg most likely had been taken immediately after it had died.

Ethian found another dead animal. A hyena that showed signs of having been trampled by a horse - most likely during the desperate charge. The hyena had succumbed to its wounds some forty yards on the other side of the road, where an animal trail led off into some light brush. A broken branch suggested that taller, possibly humanoid creatures had gone that way in about the right time-frame. 

The hyena wore a spiked collar, and an ugly piercing on its snout. Ethian concluded with confidence and dread: Gnolls.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2021)

“Companions, I’m afraid we are dealing with gnolls” he says, pointing at the spiked collar.

Looking at Ruz first and then the Owl he adds “Do you think you could take another look Archimedes? Perhaps there is a trail. Let me help you with a blessing from Sehanine”. He then mumbles in elven: _Blessed Sehanine, please show Archimedes where the wretched gnolls went_

He caressed the owl as he imparts the divine magic.









*OOC:*


cast guidance on Archimedes! I promise not to spam guidance too much, but we’re hunting for a path forward, and it seems appropriate


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 28, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

*“Good boy,”* Ruznami told Archimedes. *“Gnolls.”* He had only read about the creatures in books. *“Go look again,”* he told the owl.

Archimedes yawned and took off, flying over the brush where the hyena had been found.

Perception, guidance: 2D20.HIGH(1)+3+1D4 = [9, 10]+3+[2] = 15

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 28, 2021)

Archimedes flew off and Ruznami knew that the group would have to follow if they were to find what the owl had spotted.









*OOC:*


I assume no one objects to tracking the gnolls...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 28, 2021)

Having regained his footing at the edge of the ditch, Hawthorne nods at Shedrick's comment regarding what was not left at the wagon.  Upon hearing the last comment regarding the rum, he closes his eyes and gently shakes his head,  *"Really, Shedrick?  I'm thinking that perhaps we might need to have a sit-down regarding your consumerative proclivities."*

He turns away from the footman and makes his way over towards the dwarf and high elf as they speak on the creatures and trail they found.  As the owl lifts off from Ruznami's arm to fly back over the underbrush in search of the trail, Hawthorne speaks to them both  *"Gnolls, eh?  That... that isn't good.  I was kind of hoping we wouldn't have any issues before just dealing with the disappearing mine... but no such luck eh?"*

He de-cocks his crossbow and slides it back into its holster, then looks at everyone in the group.  *"I presumed you were all comfortable with the risks when you agreed on this excursion... but if we are running into a new issue for you, please speak now.  Otherwise, we should probably hit that trail by the hyena."*  He nods once and then begins walking in the direction of the dead animal and the path that goes beyond it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2021)

The group followed the familiar over rough, uneven, and somewhat overgrown terrain until they came to the base of a hill, on top of which was a rocky tor, three tents, and the unmistakable smoke of a cookfire.

Laying low a few hundred yards away, they were able to make out some movement in the camp. The laughing yips of a hyena sounded from somewhere among the tents. Stakes were set about the place, making a very crude fence.

Archimedes flew a circle around the camp, and Ruznami was able to confirm that there were five gnolls and a hyena in the camp. A half-orc prisoner (presumably Broun) had his hands bound to a stake on the north side. He was in rough shape, but alive. In addition, three horses were tied in the south-eastern part of the camp.

The rocks of the tor were situated well to cover the view of their approach, and the newly formed group was able to get quite close to the camp by working their way up the west side of the hill. The sun was lowering behind them to the west as the group began to ascend.









*OOC:*


If half or more of the group can make a dc13 stealth check, the gnolls will be surprised - otherwise the hyena will start yipping (alerting the gnolls) as the group works their way to the positions shown on the map.









Spoiler: Map of Gnoll Camp







(*General Features*: Sun starting to set grants Bright Light; Rocks  & Tents block line-of-sight; Trees, Shrubs, & Stakes cause Difficult Terrain.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2021)

After a healthy trek, the group had decided to plan the attack on the other side of the hill next to the gnoll camp.

Ethian did his best to draw a map on the ground based on Ruz’ detailed description. Even though it was cursory in nature, it was clear that Ethian was skilled and knew what he was doing. The level of artistic ability was also somewhat disconcerting, honed by decades and decades of leisurely practice.

“we need to make sure there isn’t a caster, and if there is, we need to take it out quickly.” Looking at Hawthorne, he adds “Getting your friend Broun safe and sound should be our priority. A simple subterfuge, with most of us engaging the gnolls from the west, and a few coming from the North to get Broun could work. I think we should minimize the bloodshed until we know what their intentions are. What say you all?”


----------



## Leatherhead (May 30, 2021)

*"After seeing what happened to the refugees from Elturel, I have no love for the bandits that plague this coast."* Argenti pauses to perform a gesture that, while unfamiliar to most of her companions, could easily be recognized as a brief prayer. *"Though I agree Broun's safety should be our primary concern. And I have just the spell to mask our approach, which should be helpful no matter what we end up doing."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 1, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami swallowed as Hawthorne said they should go after the gnolls. This wasn’t a simple exploration mission! The dwarven librarian looked around at the others. None of them seemed fazed by the facts. Ruz didn’t want to seem cowardly. He pulled his warhammer and gripped it tightly. He had practiced with the weapon, but never actually used it. There wasn’t much call for braining gnolls in Candlekeep. He took a deep breath to steady his nerves, but said nothing of his inexperience.

Stealth: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21

As the others made their plans, Ruznami sat to the side and laid out a small cloth and looked to be performing a ritual.

OOC: If there is time, Ruznami will ritually cast Detect Magic (to hopefully notice a spellcaster)  and Comprehend Languages (to understand gnoll). Should take about 20 minutes. If he only has time for 1, which do you think he should do first, then?

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move:
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Both Ethian and Argenti's comments made a lot of sense, and Hawthorne whispered to the group *"If Argenti can mask our approach, I will circle north around the tent and get over to Broun if the rest of you want to cause the distraction to the south.  Shedrick?  Why don't you stay back here, all right?*"

_[Stealth check: 2 + 4 = 6]
[If Pass Without Trade was cast: Stealth check: 2 + 4 + 10 = 16]_

(For pete's sake!  My first two rolls have been crap!  LOL!)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 2, 2021)

Kaliban nods to the others.  He pulls his shield from his back and draws his blade.  He scans the camp as he moves into position.  Noticing the horses he gets an idea.  He whispers to the others.

*"I think I might be able to free the horses.  They should bolt with the Gnolls so close.  It would make for a good distraction."*









*OOC:*


Stealth Check: 1d20+3 *21* with pass without trace up that would be a 31.  

If I can use my TK power to free the horses I will do so.  It has a 30 ft range so will need to get that close.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 8, 2021)

Satisfied, Ethian says "Good, so it seems we have a plan. Hawthorne you head north and go and rescue your friend. We will be the diversion, and attack from the west. For those of us attacking, I can create an area of twilight that will attract the gnoll's attention and will bolster us. Tell me, can you all see in the darkness of the night?" 

Ethian knows that his dwarven and gnomish companions will be able to see in the twilight, but isn't sure about Argenti and Hawthorne

Looking at Ruz, he adds: "Before we go, can you ask Archimedes to go up high and make sure no gnoll reinforcements are in the area? I'd hate for us to engage in a fight, and have to fight off reinforcements."









*OOC:*


 Assuming that there are no additional apparent threats in the area, I say we're good to go after Ruz' rituals, and  Argenti's spell.

After the discussion, Ethian will use eyes of the night on Hawthorne (1h darkvision), just in case. 

Ethian will also use Vigilant Blessing to give Hawthorne advantage on his initiative.

And before we go, once Hawthorne is in position and if all agree, he will use Channel Divinity: Twilight Sanctuary so everybody 30ft from Ethian gets 7 temporary HP *per round*

Stealth check: 9 + 10 from pass without trace = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruznami sent his familiar high into the air, and the little owl reported that no other threats were nearby. Ethian's plan began with no major mishaps. Argenti's magic caused the very ground beneath their feet to stay silent as they walked, and the rocks to quietly shuffle into an undisturbed pattern as they passed. This, and the sight-cover of the large tents, gave Hawthorne and Kaliban the help they needed to approach the camp unseen.

From behind a tent, Kaliban caused the horses' tethers to come undone. For a moment, the horses stood as if they were still hitched, but then one of them suddenly sniffed and bolted, and the others followed. The gnolls yipped and growled in their strange tongue. With his language-ritual completed, Ruznami understood them to be discussing what had happened and the suggestion was made that two would go to catch the horses while the others would fan out and look for trouble. It would not be long before they were spotted.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 9, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Gnolls
     


Spoiler: Map of Gnoll Camp






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Bushes, Posts.
*Visibility:* Bright Light (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 HD 4/4 PP10* SED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 3/3
(NPCs)
*Shedrick* AC14 HP 18/18 HD 3/3 PP11





Spoiler: Enemies



*GnollBoss(G1)* AC14 HP 32/32 PP11
*Gnolls* AC15 HP@22 PP10
-*G2* 22/22; *G3* 22/22
*Hyena* AC11 HP 9/9 PP13*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 10, 2021)

As he gets in behind the large tent to the north, Hawthorne peaks out as the various gnolls behind spreading out, leaving only one close enough to possibly notice him sneaking in behind Broun.  He checks the scene, sees what's ahead of him and thinks...  _"Let's give the folks a few seconds and hope they draw that one away.  Don't want to get Broun caught in the middle if I try and untie him and it notices me_." 

[Hawthorne will hold his action.  He will wait until the others attack to the south and Gnoll 5 moves or turns that direction, distracted by the combat,  Once Gnoll 5 is looking or has moved away, Hawthorne will sneak up to Broun and attempt to release him from his bonds.]

[Initiative: 12 + 2 = 14]
[Stealth: 17 + 4 + 10 = 31]
[Thieve's Tools (if necessary): 7 + 4 = 11]


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 11, 2021)

Argenti called upon the earth itself to help her comrades.

The very rocks and dirt of the land had moved aside to absorb their footfalls, then back to mask their path. Even seeing the traveling group would prove difficult. There would be a convenient dust cloud here and there, while light would be reflected in strange directions, glinting off of surfaces just long enough to distract the eyes of sentries.

This secretive spell was the first thing she remembered receiving praise for, and it always brought back the warm memories of how her path started.

Today however, the spell was being used as a herald of violence.

*"Shedrick."* Argenti whispers. *"If all goes smoothly, Hawthorne will be coming around the tents to the north, with Broun in tow."* The genasi hands the man a potion of healing. *"If it doesn't, you, or they, may need this."*

The warlock creeps into cover behind a rock and breathes in before making an exaggerated punching motion. "*HYAH!"*  A glowing green crystal shard emanates from her fist, landing forcefully in the gnoll's chest before shattering back into nothingness.  

*"If that doesn't get their attention, nothing will."*









*OOC:*


 I believe the signal to go is something happening with the horses. But I'm posting now because I happen to have the time, so feel free to make this happen after that. Or not, depending on if it makes sense. At any rate, this is a full round.

Argenti has Devil's Sight, which gives her Darkvision.
Concentrating on _Pass without Trace._
Giving Shedrick a potion of healing with object interaction.
Moving to C-11, and taking cover behind the rock. I am hoping the dim light from Twilight Sanctuary allows for this short hop without too much trouble. 
Casting _Eldritch Blast_ as an action, with advantage.
Gaining 7 TPH from being in the Twilight Sanctuary.


initiative : 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
Stealth: 1D20+2+10 = [15]+2+10 = 27
Eldritch Blast with Advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [5, 10]+6 = 16
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D10+4+2 = [1]+4+2 = 7


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 14, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 1

As Argenti blasted her magic at one of the gnolls, Ruznami took several deep breaths, trying to call on the warlike feelings of his dwarven ancestors. He darted from cover behind the large rock, gripping his warhammer, stumbling through the thick bushes toward a gap in the palisade, casting a spell as he went. Suddenly there were three more armored, white bearded dwarves wielding warhammers and spells charging toward the gap in the palisade! And a flicker of magical energy surrounded each one as Ruznami’s arcane ward shimmered to life.

OOC: Is Ruznami’s Detect Magic pinging anything? Likely not, as he wasn’t able to get that close yet.

***

*Mirror Image:* 3 duplicates (AC 12, target on a 6+)(10r)
*Twilight Sanctuary:* 7 thp/r w/in 30’ of Ethian
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Detect Magic* (99r)
*Comprehend Languages* (599r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: difficult terrain means he can get to F15
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Cast Mirror Image
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 15, 2021)

Kaliban watches as two gnolls begin to chase the horses.  Not wanting to be so separated from the others Kaliban turns to the side of the tent he is using as cover.  With a flick from his rapier the tents material separates leaving a gnome sized hole.  Kaliban slips into the dark interior of the tent and moves towards the opening into the camp.  He curses his short legs as he is unable to make it out of the tent to engage the gnoll standing just outside the opening.









*OOC:*


Action: DC10 strength check to cut side the of the tent.: 1d20+3 *15*
Move: 25 feet through the tent to the entrance near Q13 or as close as I can get with my 25' movement.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 15, 2021)

Ethian breathes a sigh of relief as he see Kaliban emerge from the tent. Empowered by Sehanine's twilight, and wanting to attract some of the gnolls away from the gnome, he emerges from behind the rocks, and moves forward to meet them in battle. As he advances, he shouts in common: "Surrender or forfeit your lives!"









*OOC:*


long shot Persuasion roll: 11 ;-)







Ethian advances towards the K13 Gnoll and if it doesn't throw its weapon on the ground, he will begin casting.









*OOC:*


move towards K13
action: cast sacred flame, dexterity save DC 14 or 3 radiant damage
Note: I'm assuming Ethian has his sword and shield in hand (his shield has his deity's symbol, so he can cast sacred flame (VS))


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2021)

Shadows lengthened on the western side of the hill as Ethian, Ruznami, and Argenti advanced. The hyena jumped to its feet and gave a cackling howl before rushing down the hill to nip at Ruznami's illusory dwarves. The largest of the gnolls gave off chasing the horses and raised his head and hooted (a very odd noise) before turning back toward the west, shouting in his strange tongue to his crew to slay the invaders.

Kaliban slipped through the back of the tent and made his way forward. Had it not been for the harshness of his past, he may have been horrified by what he saw there. The tent was furnished with the bones of humanoids - both as various useful objects and as grotesque works of art. Many were engraved with infernal symbols.

As he peeked out the tent's flap, the large gnoll saw him and rushed toward him. Kaliban stepped back into the tent as the big gnoll's head thrust through the heavy canvas and snapped powerful jaws at him like a feral animal.










*OOC:*


Hyena dashes. Gnoll1 bites at Kaliban Bite: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 for 1D4+2 = [4]+2 = 6 Miss.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2021)

The gnolls rushed around the campfire organising their defense. One threw a spear that pierced through one of Ruznami's dwarves, causing the illusion to fall to the ground and disappear (the spear remained stuck in the sod). Then, one pulled and fired a heavy-looking bow; the arrow would have struck Ethian, but Sehanine's protection prevailed and the arrow passed through a shadowy patch under his arm. Another hollered, leaped past the crude wooden defenses, and ran down the hill to threaten the elf.

To the east, a lone gnoll caught the slowest horse while the other two dashed off into the trees.

With all the gnolls occupied, Hawthorne was able to creep up the hill to where Broun was tied to a post. The half-orc driver had been badly beaten and under-fed (a prisoner for two days), but he was solidly-built, even at middle-age, and his eyes still held a sharp look of defiance. When he realised that it was Hawthorne who was behind him, he arched his head and quietly nodded his head in great relief as Hawthorne used a small tool to release the very tight knot that bound his arms.









*OOC:*


Gnolls go. G2 catches a horse. Does G3 Target a mirror image?:Spell: 1D20 = [14] = 14 Yes. G3 throws a Spear: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12 & destroys a mirror image. G4 shoots an arrow at Ethian: Bow: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19 hit for 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (Takes out E's THP); G5 dashes. Broun is freed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 21, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Gnolls
     


Spoiler: Map of Gnoll Hill Camp







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:*  Bushes, Shrubs, Rocks, Wooden Posts. *Hazzard* Fire Pit  
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* SED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 1/2
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 3/3
--*RuzMirror* AC12 2/3 Images (Target8+)
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 1/18 PP12* (Exhaustion 4)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 7/7 PP11 (has a Healing Potion)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Hyena* AC11 HP 9/9 PP13*
*Gnoll1(Boss)* AC15 HP 32/32 PP11
*Gnolls* AC14 HP 22ea PP10*
*G2* 22/22; *G3* 15/22; *G4* 22/22 *G5* 22/22


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 21, 2021)

Kaliban deflects the creatures jaws with his shield.  The move creates an opening that he uses to strike with his rapier.  As he strikes he focuses his mind at the tip of his sword.  The blade strikes true sinking deep into the gnoll.  At the same instant a telekinetic blow slams into the creature.  Kaliban prepares for the counter attack from the gnoll and glances at the others to see how his allies are faring.









*OOC:*


Strike at Gnoll 1 w Rapier: 1d20+5 *23* 1d8+3 *11*
Expand a psionic energy die to use psionic strike. Psionic Strike damage: 1d6+3 *9*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 22, 2021)

*"*_*HYAH!"*_ Argenti follows up her previous blast with even more force.

*"We have them where we want them!" *The genasi shouts so that the others in hiding may hear.* "Press on!"*









*OOC:*


 Maintaining contration on _Pass Without Trace_, so Hawthorne can get Broun to a relatively safe location.
Casting _Eldritch Blast_ at Gnoll G3.
Eldritch Blast: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D10+4+2 = [7]+4+2 = 13


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 22, 2021)

As the bonds holding Broun fall away, Hawthorne slowly lifts the halfork to his feet... keeping an eye to the south on the gnoll currently engaged with Kalliban.  He whispers *"Hold on, my friend.  Let's get you out of here.  Come this way... Shedrick is under cover behind the large rocks and he'll fix you up."*  He helps bring Broun to his feet, then starts escorting the coachman back to where Shedrick resides.









*OOC:*


Hawthorne walks with the coachman 15 feet in the direction of where Shedrick is hiding [15' move to M3].

- If Broun requires assistance the entire way, Hawthorne continues to walk with him the remainder of his 30' move, then uses his action to Dash with Broun to get as far over to Shedrick as they can, using the left tent for blocking cover.

- If Broun can walk on his own to get over to Shedrick, Hawthorne lets him go, then...

pulls out his light crossbow [object interaction]
uses the remainder of his movement to move up against the tent [15' move to M6]
uses a Cunning Bonus action to Hide [Stealth: 1d20+4+10: [12] + 4 + PwT 10 = *26*]
then leans out to fire at the Gnoll 1 Boss. [Attack w/Advantage: 2d20: 6/11: [11] + 4 = *15* / Damage: [8] + 2 + SA [4] = *14* piercing damage]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 23, 2021)

"Brace for the consequences of your choice!" Ethian says to the gnoll, as he strikes it with a magic infused blow.









*OOC:*


Move: none 
Action: cast booming blade on Gnoll 5. Attack with sword: 16; slashing damage: 10.
Gnoll is sheathed in booming energy until the start of the next turn. If he willingly moves 5 feet or more before then, he takes 1 thunder damage, and the booming blade spell ends.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2021)

While Hawthorne helped Broun to his feet, the largest gnoll snapped its jaws at Kaliban and tried to strike him with an axe, but the gnome held firm behind his shield. Bloodied to a frenzy, the gnoll howled, which was matched by the others. 

Ethian traded blows with the gnoll in near him, though protected by the magical twilight the elf didn't even feel a scratch. The gnoll, on the other hand, snarled in pain.

Broun was unsteady on his feet, but he insisted that he could make it to Shedrick, who moved from behind one rock to a closer one, waving for Broun to join him in cover. Hawthorne reluctantly left him and crept behind the tents. When he found a good position, he took aim and fired his crossbow, which struck the lead gnoll in the side of the neck. The thing's howl turned into a choked gurgle and it fell to the ground at Kaliban's feet.









*OOC:*


Kaliban did 20 to Gnoll1, who missed Kaliban;  Ethian did 10 to G5, who got him back for 4. (Though I guess that's still just THP); Broun dashed (with 1/2 speed); Hawthorne did 14 & killed G1. @KahlessNestor Ruz needs to go!


Spoiler: Rolls



Gnoll1 vs Kaliban Axe: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6 Miss Bite: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 Miss.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 28, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 2

Ruznami paused for a moment, his adrenaline spiking, as he faced a charging hyena and a thrown spear pierced one of his duplicates through the chest. Why did he ever leave the library! But his magics didn’t fail him, so he tugged at his reluctant dwarven courage and swung his warhammer at the hyena, magic infusing the head of the hammer. Unfortunately, the unpracticed dwarf completely whiffed the blow and nearly fell over himself.

Warhammer 2H: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D10+2 = [5]+2 = 7

Archimedes hooted and swept down at the hyena to help out his master.

***

*Help* from Archimedes next turn
*Mirror Image:* 2 duplicates (AC 12, target on a 8+)(9r)
*Twilight Sanctuary:* 7 thp/r w/in 30’ of Ethian
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Detect Magic* (98r)
*Comprehend Languages* (598r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Cast Booming blade (Archimedes does fly by attack for Help on the hyena)
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2021)

The hyena leaped past the illusionary dwarves to snap its sharp teeth at Ruznami, though the mysterious shadows of Ethian's magic protected him from any serious harm. 

One of the howling gnolls yelled something in their high-pitched tongue (which Ruznami, with his ritual going, understood to be, *"Kill the elf first! He smells of the gods!"*

Another gnoll rushed to Ethian and thrust a spear at him, while yet another pulled and fired an arrow, which passed harmlessly by his ear as Ethian tipped his head to one side. The spear thrust got  him, but the point did not go deep.

Over to the east, a gnoll brought back and hitched a horse to a post. He seemed about to go after another horse, but spotted Kaliban standing next to the body of the largest gnoll. Instead, he unshouldered a longbow and began to pull...









*OOC:*


Hyena bites Ruz for 6; G2 Hitches horse; G3 spears Ethian for 4; G4 misses Ethian.


Spoiler: Rolls



Hyena vs RuzBite: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
for 1D6 = [6] = 6 But does it attack an MI? Check: 1D20 = [3] = 3 No! It goes for Ruz. 
Gnolls vs Ethian 
G3 Spear: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4
G4 Bow: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11 miss


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Gnolls
     


Spoiler: Map of Gnoll Hill Camp






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Bushes, Shrubs, Rocks, Wooden Posts. *Hazzard:* Fire Pit
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* SED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ethian* AC19* HP 26/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 1/2
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 3/3
---*RuzMirror* AC12 2/3 Images (Target8+)
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 1/18 PP12* (Exhaustion 4)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 7/7 PP11 (has a Healing Potion)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Hyena* AC11 HP 9/9 PP13*
*Gnoll1(Boss)*  (dead)
*Gnolls* AC14 HP 22ea PP10*
*G2* 22/22; *G3* 15/22; *G4* 22/22 *G5* 12/22


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 1, 2021)

With a grunt, Argenti hurls another glowing green stone at the snarling gnoll next to Ethian. The stone lands itself in the gnoll's gaping maw, sending teeth flying from a dislocated jaw, and shatters as the gnoll falls over.

*"That should teach you some manners!"*









*OOC:*


Maintaining Concentration on _Pass Without Trace._ Argenti does not know Hawthorne's current position, so she has no reason to drop the spell yet.
Attacking G5 with_ Eldritch Blast._
Eldritch Blast: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D10+4+2 = [7]+4+2 = 13


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 1, 2021)

As the gnoll boss drops from his crossbow bolt, Hawthorne smirks and says under his breath *"That's right.  Take that, you villain."*

He turns back and see the shuffling form of Broun making his way back towards his footman, and with his head turned he picks up the sounds of spellcasting from around the tent.  Hawthorne silently darts around the tent counter-clockwise, pulling out another crossbow bolt and locking it into place in his weapon, then settling in between the canvas tent wall and a large tree it was built against.   He leans out and sees ahead of him to the south and sees Ethian squaring off against two gnolls... but suddenly a blast of force flies out from the rocks and smashes into one of them, dropping the beast to the ground.  *"Holy..."* Hawthorne whispers to himself impressed... but seeing that Ethian isn't out of the metaphorical woods yet, he raises his crossbow, aims at the second gnoll that is slightly blocked by the elf, and fires at it from the shadow of the tree.









*OOC:*


Stealth check: [11] + 4 + 10 (PoT) = *24*
Crossbow attack on G3 who is behind Partial Cover (Ethian) w/Advantage (Hidden): 16/10: [16] + 4 = *20*
Damage: [5] + 2 + 10 (SA) = *17* piercing damage


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 2, 2021)

Ethian retorts with a righteous anger, as he swings his sword imbued with battle magics "I am indeed with the gods, and they will judge you for your actions!"









*OOC:*



Move: none
Action: cast booming blade on Gnoll 5. Attack with sword: natural! 20+5= 25; slashing damage: 11 + extra 1 from crit
Gnoll is sheathed in booming energy until the start of the next turn. If he willingly moves 5 feet or more before then, he takes 1 thunder damage, and the booming blade spell ends.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 2, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 2

The hyena snapped at Ruznami, and the dwarf was a little too slow in jumping back, but the cleric’s protective spell meant the beast only got a mouthful of shadows before it was distracted by Archimedes, and Ruznami swung his ensorcelled warhammer again. The hammer smashed into the hyena’s skull, and the animal crumpled.

Concentration check: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21

***

*Help* from Archimedes next turn
*Detect Magic* (97r) - *CONCENTRATION
Mirror Image:* 2 duplicates (AC 12, target on a 8+)(9r)
*Twilight Sanctuary:* 7 thp/r w/in 30’ of Ethian
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Comprehend Languages* (597r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Warhammer 2H: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
1D10+2 = [8]+2 = 10
Advantage from Help: Warhammer 2H: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
Booming Blade: 1D8 = [7] = 7
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 6, 2021)

After seeing the decor inside the tent realizes that these gnolls would continue to terrorize people if left alive.  He moves towards the next closest gnoll.  Kaliban closes on the creature and prepares to strike.  The gods did not favor him this time.  The wind shifts and the smoke from the fire wahses over the two combatants.  Kaliban's eyes water and his strike goes wide missing the gnoll.  Cursing under his breath Kaliban raises his shield to defend himself from the expected counter attack.









*OOC:*


Move to L13
Rapier strike at G4: 1d20+5 *9* 1d8+3 *5*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2021)

Shedrick helped Broun as the two worked their way back to the cover of the rocks. Hawthorne crept behind the tents to take quiet, lethal aim at a gnoll who was surrounding Ethian, while Argenti struck down the other.

Finding himself free, Ethian pressed up the hill into the camp and struck a gnoll with his sword. The gnoll tried to back off while firing an arrow from her bow that went wild when the elf's magic cracked a painful noise that threw off her aim. She got a few steps away from the elf before running into Kaliban, who came threw the drifting smoke of the campfire and lunged at her.

From over where the horses had been, another gnoll came back into the camp, and put an arrow into the gnome's back. The arrow head was sharp and uncomfortable, but it had barely pierced the armour protecting Kaliban's back.

Down the hill, Ruznami mashed the hyena and he, along with two other dwarves, made their way through the shrubbery and started up the hill toward the fray.









*OOC:*


Argenti dropped G5; Hawthorne dropped G3; so Ethian moved up & did 12 & 1 boom to G4, who backed off while missing Ethian & ran into Kaliban, who missed her; Ruz killed the Hyena & moved up. G2 shot Kaliban for 9.


Spoiler: Rolls



Gnoll Archers
G2 Bow vs Kaliban: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19 for 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
G4 Bow vs Ethian: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5 miss


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Gnolls
     


Spoiler: Map of Gnoll Hill Camp







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Bushes, Shrubs, Rocks, Wooden Posts. *Hazzard:* Fire Pit
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 33/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 3/4 (d6's)
*Ethian* AC19* HP 26/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 1/2
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 3/3
---*RuzMirror* AC12 2/3 Images (Target8+)
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 1/18 PP12* (Exhaustion 4)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 7/7 PP11 (has a Healing Potion)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Hyena* AC11 HP 0/9 PP13* (dead)
*Gnoll1(Boss)* AC15 HP 0/32 PP11 (dead)
*Gnolls* AC14 HP 22ea PP10*
*G2* 22/22; *G3* 0/22 (dead); *G4* 9/22 *G5* 0/22 (dead)


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 7, 2021)

Kaliban senses the gnoll behind him.  Without thinking his mind creates a force shield between himself and the gnoll.  The arrow that was fired stops inches from Kalibans back and drops to the ground.









*OOC:*


Using my reaction to use Protective Field.  It reduces damage taken by 1d6+int.

Protective field Reaction: 1d6+3 *8*

Sorry probably should have mentioned that feature so you were aware.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 8, 2021)

With all the gnolls taken care of on the west side of the encampment... Hawthorne listens and hears the thwack of an arrow hitting a shield around back to the east side.  He once again silently moves around the north end of his tent, cocks another crossbow bolt into his weapon, then peaks out from behind it to see another gnoll back partially behind the eastern tent.

He whispers to himself *"Come on, you... step out... step out... don't make this shot harder than it is..."* then raises the crossbow and fires, hoping to catch the gnoll and not the tent...









*OOC:*


Move to N6 using Stealth: [7] + 4 + 10 (PwT) = *21*
Attack G2 (behind partial cover) w/Advantage: 2/2: [2] + 4 = *6*






But sure enough, the young man was not able to get his aim right across the camp and the bolt impacted against the canvas of the large tent, rather than his target.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 8, 2021)

Gnoll after gnoll falls. With success comes confidence. With confidence comes risky behaviors.

Argenti effortlessly strode on top of the rock she had been using for cover to get a better look at the battlefield, spotting the archer beyond the fire pit. Eye's narrowing on the beast, the warlock winds up to hurl another green stone.  _"Whoo!" _The pitch lands square in the gnoll's stomach, eliciting a yipe of pain.









*OOC:*


 Mantaining Concentration on P_ass Without Trace_.
 Moving out of cover and climbing on top the rock E-14 with the Genasi's racial Earth Walk power (which lets Argenti ignore difficult terrain made of stone) to get a view. Then blasting Gnoll G2
Eldritch Blast: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D10+4+2 = [9]+4+2 = 15


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 12, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 3

Ruznami signalled to Archimedes, and the owl swooped down at the gnoll that was in Kaliban’s face as the dwarf wizard marched up the hill to the gnoll and swung his warhammer, striking the gnoll hard, but not killing it.

***

*Help* from Archimedes next turn
*Detect Magic* (96r) - *CONCENTRATION
Mirror Image:* 2 duplicates (AC 12, target on a 8+)(8r)
*Twilight Sanctuary:* 7 thp/r w/in 30’ of Ethian
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Comprehend Languages* (596r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: to M12
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Warhammer Gnoll 4
Warhammer 2H Advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [12, 7]+4 = 16
1D10+2 = [5]+2 = 7
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 12, 2021)

Kaliban takes advantage of Archimedes distraction and slashes at the gnoll.  The strike lands true, piercing the creatures heart.  Turning in a fluid motion the gnome spins and moves to engage the final gnoll.  Pushing himself he slashes again but his luck doesn't hold out and the gnoll deflects the blow with his weapon.









*OOC:*


Action: Rapier strike at G4: 1d20+5 *24* 1d8+3 *8*
Move:  Moving to S11 to attack G2.
Action Surge: Action surge attack against G2: 1d20+5 *16* 1d8+3 *7*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 12, 2021)

...As the last gnoll deflected his blade with her bow, Kaliban ducked low and brought the blade up suddenly. The bow split in two and the blade pierced the gnoll's abdomen and she fell to the ground kicking and howling before she lay still on the ground.

Back down the hill, Shedrick helped Broun to cover. For a moment he considered feeding the valuable healing potion to the half-orc driver, but he heard the gnoll's death-wail and the silence that followed. He kept the stopper on and instead patted old Broun on the shoulder and said, *"You'll be all right, old man. We've got a healer."*

Broun would normally have objected to being called old, but at the moment he just sighed and nodded in relief. The lack of objection and the general look of defeat on a man who he knew well (and found intimidating) shook Shedrick worse than had the threat of battle, and he bitterly regretted the jibe.









*OOC:*


Kaliban blocked some damage; Hawthorne hid, but missed his target; Argenti did 15 to G2; Ruz did 7 to G4; Kaliban killed G4 and then killed G2 (a 16 hits); Shedrick got Broun to cover.







        *GM:*  End of Encounter


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2021)

As Ethian  bridges the distance to the last gnoll, he begins chanting to bring forth holy light.









*OOC:*


move as close to G2
Action: cast sacred flame on G2, dex save dc 14 or 7 radiant damage


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2021)

Perhaps it was Ethian's flame, or perhaps it was Kaliban's blade that felled the last gnoll. Either way, the hill fell silent and the group that had gathered in Candlekeep had their victory. A solid, well-earned victory. They had all done their part, and their assault had gone so well that the only injury was a small scratch to Ethian's ribs from a near-miss from a spear thrust. His tunic needed mending, but his skin was barely broken.

On the other hand, Broun had been badly beaten. In addition, they needed to find the two missing horses before dusk, which was now less than an hour away. The tents were large, but according to Broun, there were no other gnolls. This group was most likely out of the Wood of Sharp Teeth (named for its history of werewolves, demons, and demon-worshipping gnolls) which began some thirty leagues to the east. Gnolls raiding along the Coast Way was not unheard of. It was rare for them to venture quite this close to Candlekeep, however.

With his ritual enhancing his sight, Ruznami noticed, on the body of the pack-leader, two items that he quickly realized were potions, stored in purpose-carved gourdes. One was easily recognised as a healing potion (though darker in liquid and earthier smelling than he was used to). The other looked and smelled like rotting blood, but it gave off an aura of infernal magic.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 13, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami panted a bit at the exertion and excitement as he stared down at the gnoll he’d killed. The first sentient being he had killed… The dwarf turned and threw up. When he was finished, he pulled out his canteen to wash the vomit from his beard and clean his hammer before whistling for Archimedes.

A glimmer of color caught his eye. He went over to the gnoll leader and pulled out two gourds containing potions of some kind.

*“Got something,”* Ruz reported to the others as he studied the magical auras around the potions.

OOC: What schools of magic are they?

***

*Detect Magic* (95r) - *CONCENTRATION
Mirror Image:* 2 duplicates (AC 12, target on a 8+)(7r)
*Twilight Sanctuary:* 7 thp/r w/in 30’ of Ethian
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Comprehend Languages* (597r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> OOC: What schools of magic are they?











*OOC:*


I'm not 100% sure, as they're potions (which don't list schools) but my best guess would be necromancy for the (very probably) healing potion and transmutation for the other one.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 14, 2021)

Ethian plays a bit with the tear in his tunic _I’ll fix this tonight_ he thinks to himself. He takes a quick glance inside the tents to make sure no ennemies are hiding, and resists an overwhelming feeling of revulsion by what he see in there. He moves on to Broun “Lay still my friend, let me see your wounds ”. He asks Ruz “Is there a healing potion? If so, this man needs it. I’ve only prepared a battle healing spell, and this man needs more than what I can do”.









*OOC:*


 religion check: 5 for what Ethian sees inside the tents

note that Ethian only has healing word prepared, so he’s not much of a healer right now


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 14, 2021)

Shedrick nodded and pulled the stopper on the healing potion. He'd hoped to save it, but he knew the elf had a better idea of Broun's condition than he did.

*"Holdin' out on me, boy?"* snarked the half orc as he gratefully drank, *"Aah. That's good stuff."*

The half-orc climbed to his feet, still a little wobbly and looked around for the horses, giving a whistle.

*"They won't have gone far."* he insisted and he gave a look to Shedrick that suggested that the young man go find them.









*OOC:*


Broun is now at 9/18 HP and 4 levels of exhaustion.


----------



## Matthew Popkes (Jul 14, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Road
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

The three remaining Ruznamis gathered up the potions from the gnolls. The dwarf looked over at Ethian. *“This one is a healing potion,”* he said, tossing it over to Ethian if he needed it. *“The other one is something else. Give me some time, and I’ll identify it.”*

Ruznami pulled up one of the seats the gnolls had used around the fire and pulled out a large pearl. He settled the potion in his lap and prepared a ritual that would let him identify it.

((Ritually casting Identify for 11 minutes.))

***

*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Comprehend Languages* (486r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 15, 2021)

When Ruznami was done his ritual, he knew that the potion was known as "Blood of Yeenoghu" (whether or not it possessed any actual demon blood, far or less the blood of a demon lord, seemed unlikely to Ruznami, though it very likely did contain the actual blood of _someone_, much to his disgust.

        *GM:*  *Blood of Yeenoghu* When you drink this potion's foul-smelling blood-like liquid, you become consumed with bloodlust and gain the following benefits for 10 minutes: You have advantage on attack rolls, strength checks, and strength saving throws. Each time you hit with an attack roll, you deal 1d4 extra damage. You gain resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage, but attack rolls against you have advantage.      








*OOC:*


Friendly, ain't it?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 16, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Gnoll camp
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami blinked as he came out of his spell and stood up. *“It is a potion to make the drinker into a ferocious fighter, heedless of his own safety as he rages through battle like a demon lord,”* the dwarf said, holding the gourd out to the others.

OOC: Sorry if it confused anyone. I posted my last post from home, and it must have logged me in under my own name for some reason. Or I picked the “Log in through Goggle” option rather than looking up my account information.

***

*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Comprehend Languages* (485r)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2021)

As the last of the hyena creatures falls, Hawthorne sighs in heavy relief and shakes his head in amazement.  This was the kind of actions his older siblings got into, not him.  He wipes some sweat from his brow, places his crossbow back into its holster, and then quickly jobs back over to his men.  He arrives just in time to see Broun down the healing elixir, whistles for the horses, then suggest Shedrick go find the ones that are missing.

*"My goodness, Broun, you gave us all a good scare.  How are you, my friend?  I am very happy to see you came out of this ordeal with a head still upon your shoulders." * He walks over and clasps a hand on the old halfork's shoulder. * "I think this is something we need to report back to the Flaming Fist when we return to Baldur's Gate.  I don't care the cost... they need to get more patrols out here on the road down to Candlekeep.  This never should have happened."*

As Shedrick hitched up his breeches in preparation to go find the horses as Broun suggested, Hawthorne raised a single finger to the young man.  *"Give me a moment, Shedrick, and then I will join you in finding the horses."*  He looks around at the rest of the group and nods appreciatively.  *"You have each done the Black Dragon's Gate a great service.  Heedless of your own safety you have acquitted yourselves to the highest standard and brought our man Broun to safety.  We cannot thank you enough.  I will make sure you are each identified back at the offices for your bravery and sacrifice and will do my best to see that you are rewarded for your service."*

He nods to each of the men and women here, then looks back at Shedrick.  *"Come, my good man.  Let us see if we can find the other horses so that we can get Broun saddled up and ready to go back home properly this time!"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 16, 2021)

With the last gnoll felled and the camp clear of other dangers, Argenti sits and meditates. The earth was her element, and though the dust and dirt on the ground here was different than the sands of her homeland, sifting it between her fingers served well enough to calm the adrenaline of battle. During her travels, the genasi had seen several tragic events, and it felt good to prevent one of them.

After Hawthorne's speech, she takes a moment to gingerly clasp the wounded half orc. *"Good to see you up, Broun."* Smiling, she turns to the scholars of the group. *"Do you suppose Candlekeep would let him stay a few nights before heading home, as a mercy?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 17, 2021)

At Argenti's suggestion of staying at Candlekeep, Broun straightened and said, *"I wouldn't want to be a bother to those learned folk. Thanks to you all, I should be well enough once we're away from here and on the road. The coach tipped over when they killed my lead horse (I had tried to make a dash for it) but it should be easy enough to right and repair if we can get back to it."*

It had been part of Shedrick's duties on the way down that he help Broun to water, feed, and groom the horses at the various rest stops. The horses remembered him, and though they were frightened by the smell of gnolls (and the blood), they came when he called. With Hawthorne's help, it was a quick thing to gather them up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 19, 2021)

It would be growing dark by the time the Black Dragon Agents returned to the main road (and the site of the overturned coach). A discussion began on the merits and issues with staying at the gnoll camp until morning.









*OOC:*


What would you prefer? You can probably get the coach on the road by nightfall, but you won't make the next best campsite. (Of course, you could stop anywhere, or press on with light spells and lanterns until you reach the first roadside camp). It wouldn't be late-late, just after dark.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hawthorne looks around at the carnage surrounding them, the bloodied bodies of the gnolls and hyenas strewn about the camp.

*"This is no place to spend an evening... bedding down amongst the carcasses.  The stench is enough to be a clarion call to every corpse predator in the wood.  I would much rather hike back to the road and set up camp by the wagon for the eve.  At least next to the road there is the chance of other peoples or guardsman moving by to keep things clear."*

He glances at the others in the group with a questioning eye, trying his best to ignore the blood and pus pooling around the bodies at their feet.  *"Any disagreement on that?  I'm willing to discuss it if anyone really prefer to remain here.  Not that sleeping in these tents would be any better than out under the stars."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 21, 2021)

*"If you are sure, Broun. Though I would personally sleep better if you at least stayed this night with us."*

After listening to Hawthorns evaluation, Argenti gives consideration to the camp. *"This encampment is fortified."* She notes the wooden stakes formed into a crude barricade. *"But I don't know if I could call that a point in it's favor. The gnolls clearly expected undesirable company here, and I would shudder to think of what they could possibly find undesirable."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 22, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Gnoll camp
Day 1/Afternoon
Round 0

*“This is filthy,”* Ruznami had to agree, looking around the gnoll camp. He wasn’t used to roughing it outside of his chambers at Candlekeep. *“The bodies are easy enough to take care of.”* He cupped some fire in his hand. *“But I am fine with whatever those more experienced than I wish,”* the dwarf admitted, giving Archimedes a scratch on his head and rewarding him with a field mouse he had caught.

***

*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp
*Comprehend Languages* (484r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1)*Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 22, 2021)

"As much as I dislike using the accommodations of the demon worshipers, it is perhaps the wisest think to do until tomorrow morning. Let us dig some graves for the poor souls that perished at the hands of these terrible creatures."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 22, 2021)

The discussion went back-and-forth for a while until a consensus was reached with a plan to return to the road. After burying the bones - humanoid and others - which the gnolls had used in grizzly fashion to furnish their tents, the company gathered anything of possible value (including nearly everything that the gnolls had looted from the coach - Shedrick lamented that the big gnoll had drunk his bottle of rum). Then they secured the loot, in sacks, to the horses and they left the gnoll camp behind them.

Leading the three horses, they followed Archimedes along a return path as the sun lowered in the west. By the dim light of dusk they upturned the coach. Though he was in no shape to help with the task, Broun instructed Shedrick on how to use the horses to accomplish it, and with the some assistance from the others, the job was done without much fuss. Unfortunately, there was some damage to one of the wheels.

*"There's a decent regular-use camp about four miles up the road"* said Broun, who was familar with the route, *"If I were in better shape, and could find my tools, which should be in with the loot, I could get her road-ready in ten minutes and we could be there in ninety. With the growing dark and the shape I'm in, I dunno how long it'll take."*

He shrugged an looked around. It was not a great place to make camp. Not far from the sea, the wind was cold and damp. The ground was rocky, overgrown, and wet. The only place to bed down was pretty much on the road itself. There was not a lot of regular traffic, and certainly not at night, but it was terribly exposed.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 24, 2021)

After contributing to burying the bones, Ethian prays out loud “May resting with your gods bring you peace”.

He then responds to Broun, but addresses the others too “Let me see what I can do, I need all your help. Can you hold the wheel, and this part here,…” he continues asking for support as he magically repairs some components









*OOC:*


multiple castings of mending as needed


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 24, 2021)

While magic was certainly common enough in the world that Broun understood that it existed and that it could do many things, still it was rare enough in his profession that Broun nodded appreciatively at Ethian's spell, saying, *"Wish I knew how to do it like that. Sure is a whole lot faster than doing it by hand."*

They were able to hitch the three horses, and though they were short by one (this coach was best pulled by a full team of four horses) Broun was able to instruct Shedrick on adjustments that would need to be made for three. The coachman's box could sit two (Shedrick suggested that he could drive, having handled the team on a few occasions) and the interior seating was meant for four, but the cushioned benches could theoretically accommodate all five of the company - Kaliban did not take up too much space.

Broun was stoic and used to the life of a servant. He fully expected to ride up front, but he would be exposed to rain (which had begun) and would have to use his own strength (which was not at its best) to hold himself in his seat.









*OOC:*


Anyone want to volunteer to ride with Shedrick? Someone with darkvision would be good to keep an eye on the road, especially if we don't have a good light. Speaking of which, the coach's lantern was smashed, and the gnolls didn't have one. I don't know if anyone in the party has a lantern or a light spell. Shedrick will be in danger of losing the road without it.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 24, 2021)

Kaliban slides up next to Shedrick.  He nods to the man.  He lays his bow across his knee and places his quiver in easy reach.

*”My eyes are the best in the dark.  I’ll keep watch.”*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 26, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Gnoll camp
Day 1/Evening
Round 0

Ruznami didn’t know anything about coaches or repairing them, but he was strong. He did what he was told to help right the carriage. He instructed Archimedes to fly ahead of the horses to scan the road for any danger while they traveled.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2021)

As the repairs on the carriage were completed by the elf and after the horses finally were hooked up... Hawthorne opened the door to the carriage and held it open for all the compatriots who were going to be riding inside.  *"All right, welcome everyone.  Let's enjoy a little comfort as we make are way to the rest camp.  Broun?  First choice of seat is yours."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 29, 2021)

Broun opened his mouth as if he would argue, and then shook his head and climbed into the cabin. Even the short step up was clearly difficult for him and he gratefully took a seat on the front bench where he could speak to Shedrick through a small window under the driver's perch. He was joined on that bench by Ruznami, while Hawthorne, Ethan, and Argenti shared the rear bench, huddled close.

By the time they were under way, with Kaliban and Archimedes keeping an eye on the road while Shedrick held the reins, Broun was fast asleep and snoring through his small orc-like tusks.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 29, 2021)

*"The carriage is a bit more cramped than on the ride to Candlekeep, I hope you don't mind too much if I do something to help that problem." *Argenti touches the green gemstone necklace on her neck as it begins to glow. *"Hawthorn, I trust you can watch over this, it's quite precious to me. Just ask for me by name if you need me to come back"*

Argenti gently hands the necklace to Hawthorn, and disappears in the same motion as it leaves her grasp.









*OOC:*


 Argenti is using Bottled Respite to ride in the luxury of her necklace for up to 4 hours of this trip. While inside she can see and hear everything  as if she was in the same space as the necklace.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 29, 2021)

As he takes the necklace, Hawthorne opens his mouth to say something to the young woman... but before he can she disappears into it.  He takes a moment to overcome his short bolt of shock... but then looks sheepishly at the others in the carriage while the necklace dangles from his hand.

*"She, uh... she's... yes.  Well."*  He glances down to his right at the space now left between him and Ethan, and then slides himself a little more over.  *"Let's... all, uh, enjoy the ride, eh?  Yes?  Yes."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 2, 2021)

With the growing darkness (and missing horse), the coach moved slowly along the road. Nearly two hours later, Kaliban spotted a man crouched behind a low rock wall on the side of the road, holding a crossbow at the ready. He nudged Shedrick, who brought the coach to a stop as the man called out, *"Who goes there, an' so late t'travel?"

"Black Dragon Gate coach out of the Keep and bound for the Gate!"* called Shedrick in response, *"We were set upon by gnolls, and are looking for safe camp. Group of seven; one injured."

"Gnolls, an' only one of ya hurt?"* asked the guard, *"Y'done well fer yerselves."

"He was alone at the time,"* admitted Shedrick as he clicked the horses forward, *"And we lost a horse."

"Not bad at all,"* the guard replied, *"We've four wagons. Regular from the Gate t'Amn an' back. We like this camp fer its rock-walls an' sight-lines."*

He said the last as he patted the wall. They were off the Coast Way (down the Way of the Lion) by several miles. Using this camp would make their trip perhaps as much as half a day longer than it needed to be. But some camps were safer than others, it was true.

They were welcomed into the camp, and even offered food from the stew-pot, already on the go. Someone was playing a fiddle (a fact that Ethian had been aware of for some time, but hadn't thought to mention). The company was good, and after hearing their story, the caravan master offered his protection (so that they could rest, without taking a turn at watch, which was the usual tradition on the Sword Coast when sharing a camp).

In the morning, Hawthorne spoke with the caravan master, an Amnish man whose name was Aadrut, about their destination and the best way to get there. Aadrut told him, *"That is quite the journey for you to take. As I see it, you have two routes from which to chose: Baldur's Gate and take a riverboat to Scornubel. Once, I would have called that way 'good business', but today? Devils plague the land where Elturel once stood. Perhaps it would be better for you to join us as we travel to Beregost. There you can buy a new horse! You can cross the Greenfields by coach. It is slightly longer, but picturesque. The days will blend into one."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 3, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Caravan camp
Day 2/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami’s rest was okay, considering it was his first time sleeping on a bedroll. It was good to be out of the crowded coach and stretch his legs, though. This adventuring thing was going to take some getting used to. He groaned a little as he stretched. He’d done his part to protect the group by putting an alarm spell up around their campsite, despite being under the caravan’s protection. He figured one couldn’t be too safe.

Ruz ate his bowl of porridge and listened to the conversation with the caravan master. *“Devils?”* he asked. Word had come back to the Keep of the fate of Elturel. *“That sounds dangerous.”* He mused on the proposed plans. *“Seems to me we would need to go through Beregost regardless. Then we can decide if we cross the Greenfields or we go north to Baldur’s Gate to get a riverboat. Are the Greenfields safe again?”* he asked. *“They recently had trouble with dragons and cultists, did they not?”* Devils or dragons; the dwarf wasn’t sure which was worse.

***

*Arcane Ward:* 0/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 3, 2021)

Aadrut smiled bright teeth (one golden with a mark of Waukeen) and replied to Ruznami, *"That was years ago now, and Tiamat still rests on a pile of golden skulls at the gates of Hell. If not, it would all be fire and thunder. Very bad business. The fields are safe as they ever were; safe as anywhere else."*

At the end he shrugged and put some tobacco from a pouch and loaded a colourful pipe.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Caravan camp
Day 2/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami pulled at his white beard and nodded. *“Though it is not so easy to kill a god,”* he pointed out. *“But it is good to hear that the Greenfields are peaceful.”* He sipped his morning ale and bit into a sausage.

***

*Arcane Ward:* 0/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: Detect Magic
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hawthorne nodded at Aadrut's comments regarding the two possible paths to where they were going.  He considered them both before making his voice heard.  *"Accompanying you to Beregost seems like the sensible action, as it is the hub of both paths.  Once there though, our decision is harder.  Because this wagon of our is returning to Baldur's Gate regardless... we actually were walking the trail from Candlekeep when we came upon it broken on the side of the road.  Our man Broun still needs to return it to the Gate."  *He nods to the halfork in recognition of the carriage driver's continued duty.

*"So I guess the real quandary is whether travel on foot across Greenfields would be better and safer than travelling back to Baldur's Gate and then taking a boat upriver past Elturel?  It certainly wouldn't be faster... as you said, Aadrut, the journey would have been longer even by coach, so hiking the way will be three to four times as long... but I wouldn't mind the additional time if it meant avoiding whatever infernal mess awaits us on the waters of the Chionthar."*









*OOC:*


Incidentally... I just checked back at the post made regarding the quest itself, and while it mentions the platinum mine and the villages nearby of Vermeillon and Maerin... it doesn't actually mention which mountain range we are headed to?  If crossing Greenfields is a pathway, I assume it's either in the Troll Mountains or the Sunset Mountains?  Which range are we headed to?


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 6, 2021)

Argenti nods her head and softly states* "What is left of Elturgard is in a very bad state."* Finishing the sentence with a prayer gesture.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 7, 2021)

Hawthorne took out the map he had sketched of their coming journey, cobbled together from various sources. He had intended to travel by the River Chionthar from Baldur's Gate to Scornubel (the logistics of which were familiar to him) but the caravan master may have a point. The Greenfields were vast, but easily crossed. Their destination was in the southern Sunset Mountains, just over fifty leagues north-east of Easting, by his calculation. In addition, it occurred to him that it may be possible to take the coach on the journey. It was a reach on his authority, but he had been granted broad discretion to "get the job done". Still, the consequences of failure could mean the ruin of his reputation in the Consortium. The more resources he expended, the more dire the consequences should he fail.

He had yet to make a firm decision either way by morning, when the caravan struck camp and made its way up a steady switchback as the Way of the Lion rose with the land away from the sea. The caravan of four laden wagons did not move as quickly as the coach could go (in particular up hill), but Broun was still recovering, and Shedrick was not a professional driver, so the slow pace was seen as a comfortable compromise. 

Four hours later, the caravan reached the Coast Way crossroads and turned south, and the Black Dragon Gate coach went with it. Now they travelled down hill, and they crossed a sturdy stone bridge over a swift-moving creek in the early afternoon. The bridge was guarded by members of the Flaming Fist, and they collected a toll that seemed high to Hawthorne. The delays in crossing each wagon and negotiating the toll (no rate ever seemed fixed when the Flaming Fist were involved) allowed everyone to exit the coach and to stretch their legs. 

When that was done, they were off again, and they reached Beregost a little late for suppertime. By then, the Red Sheaf (the merchant's inn) was busy, the meat was overcooked, and the best rooms were taken.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 12, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Beregost
Day 3/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami didn’t have too much to do during the trip. He had Archimedes keep an eye ahead, though the caravan proved safe enough, at least from wandering monsters if not exorbitant tax collectors. He kept an eye on Broun, making the driver as comfortable as possible, occasionally sharing a sip from his flask with the half-orc.

By the time they reached Beregost, the dwarven wizard was more than ready for a real bed again. Unfortunately, those were taken. At least they were just in time for some food.

(OOC: Thinking about it, no combat on this day and a room at night means healing spells for Broun?)

***

*Arcane Ward:* 0/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 28/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Exiting the final inn and bounding down the steps back to the carriage, Hawthorne shakes his head and announces to all.  *"No rooms here either.  We are right out of luck.  At this point I think our only option is to take the carriage outside of town a short ways, unhook the horses, then set up our own camp again.  It's a warm night... it shouldn't be any worse than last night's sleep."*

He steps up onto the steps of the carriage and speaks to Shedrick up front. *"At this point I don't think we're in any position to waste more timing getting overland to the Sunsets.  I know Broun was meant to take the carriage back to the Gate, but we need it more than mother and father do back home.  So let's drive this thing out of town south a little ways and from what I understand there's a fire circle or two slightly off the road for travelers who get stuck in just this position.  We can set up camp and make ourselves some supper."*

Making sure the footman heard his decree, Hawthorne climbs back into the carriage and shuts the door.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 14, 2021)

*"Well, the stars are always nice." *Argenti tries to lighten the mood. *"Anyone up for a game of cards tonight?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2021)

Shedrick made a hand motion like a tip of the hat (though he wasn't wearing one) and he climbed up onto the driver's perch. Broun was well enough to join him there, though he gratefully allowed the youth to hold the reins. He spoke briefly to Hawthorn through a little window between the driver's perch and the coach's interior, saying, *"I'm happy to see things all the way with you, sir. I'll be right soon enough, thanks to you and your crew. We'll be needing a fourth horse for a full team, and her front right wheel is loose from the roll-over. Some repairs are in order. I've a nephew that works as a wheelwright by the crossroads about ten miles south of here. He'd likely know a local horse trader that we could trust to fix us up."*

Then they were off, and they found the campsite just as Hawthorne had described.









*OOC:*


If anyone wants, there was time for a brief errand in town, though it was too late for the markets. Ruznami, for example, had a meal at the Inn before rejoining the coach. The Caravan remained behind, as they had some side-trading to do in Beregost.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 16, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Beregost
Day 3/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami sighed. Another night under the stars. Well, he had asked for adventure. He just needed to toughen up more, like his companions. As they set up camp, the dwarven wizard went about the ritual to set a warning alarm around their fire and bedrolls.



Spoiler: Alarm spell



Won’t be set off by tiny woodland creatures or our party. Audible alarm.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 20, 2021)

Argenti pulls out her bedroll, woven in the style of her homelands. After laying it on the ground, she gives a pause, as if a thought had suddenly popped into her head.
*"Should we have a watch tonight? We may be close to town, but town's aren't without their share of troubles."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 20, 2021)

Ethian is happy to be surrounded by nature. He wouldn’t have minded a bed, but this was by no means his second choice. “I’ll gladly start the watch companions” he tells the group, and he looks at the trees and the shrubs that are nearby.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 22, 2021)

The Black Dragon Agents spent a peaceful night in a small, seldom-used campsite a league south of Beregost. In the morning, they travelled another league south, to a crossroads where a small roadside wagon-repair shop sat nestled between two large oak trees. The coach had begun an uncomfortable rattle from a loose axle, and a list to one side, from when it had been overturned.

Broun jumped down from the driver's perch when he saw his nephew come to greet them. He was on the mend, but he was still not fully recovered from his ordeal and he stumbled on the landing. His nephew was a very large, well-muscled half-orc, who caught the older man easily and embraced him.

The two discussed the incident, the mission, and the repair needs of the coach, as well as family, while the others got out, stretched their legs, and plotted the path they would take across the Greenfields. The Coast Way continued south to Amn. From Amn's most northern city, Nashkel, the Uldoon Trail (a well-maintained trade route) traveled north-east across the Greenfields to Berdusk. But Hawthorne was confident that if they headed east from here, they could shave many days off that out-of-their-way trip.

He would just need to navigate along criss-crossing and poorly maintained trails and roads that belonged to ancient elvish kingdoms now long gone.









*OOC:*


This introduces @Kobold Stew Crock Jon, who will insist on coming along to maintain the coach and protect his uncle from further harm. Hawthorne (and anyone who wants to help him) should give me an Intelligence (navigation) roll and we will move this ahead. I'm enjoying both the RP and the Journey, but I recognise that we should get to the actual adventure soon-ish. (Though I'll probably do another encounter along the road first.)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 23, 2021)

Crock Jon gives his uncle an affectionate hug and immediately puts the wagon on blocks, so he can repair the wheel. He waves at the other passengers, but quickly looks away. Some might think that designates shyness, but he's really just focusing on helping his uncle. The man has done so much for him, for so long. 

Once the wheel is off he goes in to fetch another one, except when he comes out he doesn't have a wheel, ony some water for the travellers. It's not cold (Crock Jon was once told that cold water on a hot day can make you sick) but it slakes the thirst. Only once he's done that does he remember about the wheel and goes in to fetch it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 24, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
South of Beregost
Day 4/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami found a spot in the shade of the carriage repair. He pulled out a book he had taken from the library to aid them in this adventure, flipping through the pages a bit. As the others started to discuss and plan the route across the greenfields, the dwarven wizard came over to offer his own input, though he wasn’t a navigator.

General Intelligence check: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10

***

*Arcane Ward:* 0/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 28/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 24, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> Crock Jon gives his uncle an affectionate hug and immediately puts the wagon on blocks, so he can repair the wheel. He waves at the other passengers, but quickly looks away. Some might think that designates shyness, but he's really just focusing on helping his uncle. The man has done so much for him, for so long.
> 
> Once the wheel is off he goes in to fetch another one, except when he comes out he doesn't have a wheel, ony some water for the travellers. It's not cold (Crock Jon was once told that cold water on a hot day can make you sick) but it slakes the thirst. Only once he's done that does he remember about the wheel and goes in to fetch it.




Ethian accepted the drink with a smile, and as Crock Jon headed to the fix the wheel, he asked if he could come along to learn. As the half orc was working his trade, Ethian asked a few questions, and it was obvious that the elf knew a thing or two about working wood. He also offered magical support if required to repair any cracks or damaged components.









*OOC:*


FYI, Ethian is proficient in Carpenter's tools & Woodcarver’s tools! ;-)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2021)

As Crock Jon helps with both Broun and the wheel repair, Hawthorne extends a formal greeting to the young man. * "Many thanks to you.  Your uncle has been a tremendous help to me and the Black Dragon Gate Consortium, and I feel responsible for what has happened thus far.  Shedrick?  Make sure Jon is paid timely and well for the work he is doing for us, please."*

Knowing they were going to be resting for a bit as the repair was done, Hawthorne takes out Argenti's medallion and brings it up to his face.  Having not really figured out yet how the whole process works, he stares at it and says loudly and slowly *"ARGENTI?  WE - ARE - STOPPING - FOR - REPAIRS - TO - THE - WAGON.  WOULD - YOU - LIKE - TO - COME - OUT - FOR - A - BIT?  IT - IS - VERY - NICE - OUT - HERE - WEATHER - WISE."*

A little while later, after downing the received the glass of water and wiping his brow of sweat and grime, Hawthorne pulls out the maps in his possession and spreads them out for all to look at.  *"So getting to the Sunsets... we have two choices.  We can travel further south on the Coast Way to Nashkel and then take the Uldoon Trail back up northeast...or we can cut across from here and skirt the southern border of the Wood of Sharp Teeth."*









*OOC:*


Intelligence (Navigation Tools) check (unproficient): [15] + 3 = 18






He sucks air through his teeth as he studies the map, trying to remember any of the various trails that the BDGC might have used in years past.  Feeling fairly confident in his memories of the area, he glances at the others around the map and shrugs his shoulders slightly.  *"I'm pretty sure I know some safe trails south of the wood that can take us east quickly to either Greenest or all the way to Berdusk... but it definitely isn't as easy a route as the Uldoon.  It really depends on how tired our butts are sitting cramped in this carriage.  The Uldoon Trail would be safer, but would probably add several additional more days of travel."*

He chuckles to himself and raises his eyebrows.  *"I guess it comes down to whether any of you have family to visit in Nashkel, or really have a desire to go see the ruins of Durlag's Tower, cause we are probably going to pass by it if we travel directly east."*  But after he mentions that, he turns to Shedrick and shakes his head.  *"And no, we are NOT going to stop there on the way to go treasure hunting.  I've heard enough stories of that deathtrap that it'd be easier to just kill ourselves here and now rather than let that dwarf's bloody citadel do it."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 24, 2021)

As he sees Hawthorne pull out his map, Ethian leans in a bit and takes a look. "This is a fine map" he tells the rogue and he nods at the Hawthorne's assessment of the best path forward.









*OOC:*


In case it is useful, Ethian is proficient in mapmaking tools, as well as navigator tools (and he is equipped with both). he doesn't mention it or make a fuss about it if Hawthorne's recommendation is good - I want this wise elf to be humble ;-)


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 26, 2021)

Argenti materializes on the other side of her amulet, eye to eye with Hawthorn, while clasping her ears.  *"You don't have to be so loud. Inside, I can hear with the amulet as if it was my ear."*

After a moment to collect herself, the genasi goes to great Crock Jon with a big smile. *"Jon, was it? My name is Argenti, pleased to meet you! Your uncle is impressive, I'm sure it runs in the family."*

During the route planning meeting, the warlock can't help but to feel a little lost. *"The 'Wood of Sharp Teeth' was it? Quite the foreboding name. "* She pauses for a moment, as if her attention was drifting elsewhere.* "That said, I can understand the need to get out of the carriage sooner, even if I don't have to ride in it all the time." *









*OOC:*


 I just realized Argenti is an inch taller than Hawthorne.  Someone suddenly popping into view right in front of my face would give me a shock


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 26, 2021)

Crock Jon warms instantly to the group that is so welcoming. None of them seem to be boxing fans, and none of them recognize him, or if they do, they don't say anything instead, they seem humble and accepting. Unc's got in with a good group this time, he's thinking to himself.

To Hawthorne, he is polite: "It means a lot for you to say that, sir. My Uncle is a special man, and I want to see him kept safe. It looks like you all are doing that. You have my thanks." He offers a big, meaty hand, itself heavily scarred and calloused from a history of fighting, though it might be mistaken for a lot of heavy labour.

When Ethian rolls up his sleeves, Jon is astounded. Most would leave and go for a meal.  This one seems to be skilled with a wedge and a lathe, and between the two of them they make short work of the wheel. As they work, Jon offers to fix the axle as well, and between the two of them (Jon holding up the cart, and guiding the elf as he works beneath prying off the bracket) it is done in an hour. "Thank you," Jon says humbly. "Noy often a proper adventurer will get his hands dirty with menial work. Let me get you some more to drink."

When Argenti approaches, Jon feels he needs to say "I've met a Genasi once," and instantly realizes how gauche and provincial he must sound. "I'm sorry. I meant no offense. You are very kind. you'll watch out for Uncle Broun, will you? He's the only one I've got."

"Where are you headed after this?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 26, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> When Ethian rolls up his sleeves, Jon is astounded. Most would leave and go for a meal.  This one seems to be skilled with a wedge and a lathe, and between the two of them they make short work of the wheel. As they work, Jon offers to fix the axle as well, and between the two of them (Jon holding up the cart, and guiding the elf as he works beneath prying off the bracket) it is done in an hour. "Thank you," Jon says humbly. "Noy often a proper adventurer will get his hands dirty with menial work. Let me get you some more to drink."




Ethian nods with a smile “There is no such thing as menial work, and any work done with attention to detail creates a piece of art. And yes, I will gladly accept that drink!”


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 26, 2021)

*"GAHHHHHH!!!"*  Hawthorne exclaims, as Argenti apparates not more than a foot past his hand holding the necklace.  The shock makes the young man jerk his arm and let go of the necklace... which flips up a couple feet into the air.  *"WHOA!  WHAT?!?  WHAHHH!"* he shouts, as the necklace drops and he tries to grab it... each time bumbling and bouncing off his two hands, flipping up and down and back and forth.  *"NO-- WHAT-- I-- GAH--"* until finally he gets his left hand on the chain as it dangles about 18 inches off the ground.

Hawthorne slowly stands up, not looking into the eyes of Argenti until he finally reaches a standing position.  Then, with all the remaining grace he can muster, he looks at her and hands the necklace back.

*"Your necklace, Miss."*

He then turns and slowly walks away.  Far away.  Far, far away.  At least 10 feet.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 26, 2021)

Between Crock Jon and Ethian, they were able to make repairs to the wheel and the loose axle in record time.

Not far away was a horse breeder, and Crock Jon closed his shop and travelled with them to do introductions. By then, he had decided that he must accompany them on the mission, if only to see that his uncle was safe (but also to see the world). Shedrick used the Consortium's money to buy a new fourth horse, and they were off, following the path that Hawthorne had discussed with Ruznami.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 26, 2021)

Crock Jon gets a drink for Ethian -- another air-temperature beverage, but this one seems to be some fermented fruit juice, with a bit of a kick. Jon has another mug of water. 

"It's clear that someone with your skills doesn't need another carpenter, but I spoke to Mr Miller here and he says it's okay if I keep my uncle company, assuming it's alright with you and your friends. I don't have much to offer, but I can lift things and can maybe help out caring for the animals, if you'd let me."

He adds, "You wouldn't need to pay me much, as long as I was fed and kept. And I can bunk with Unc." He looks hopeful, almost pleading. He would be unrecognizable to his fans, if they were to see him.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 28, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
South of Beregost
Day 4/Afternoon
Round 0

*“If the Uldoon Trail is safer, and we aren’t in a hurry, why not take that?”* Ruznami commented with a shrug. But it wasn’t his decision. He simply took his place back in the carriage, now with an extra member of the party in the large half orc cartwright. He occasionally sent Archimedes flying on ahead, but made sure his tiny burrowing owl got enough time to rest, as well.

***

*Arcane Ward:* 0/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 28/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 30, 2021)

Their goal was to reach the Uldoon trail about a third of the way along its route, as it rose northward as it travelled east. East by south-east they travelled, and the winding criss-crossing old roads were a constant frustration to Hawthorne who set the route, and to Broun, who drove it. But they had no major setbacks in their navigation. 

On the following day, they passed the ruins of Durlag's Tower. Many tales were told of the place: Dwarven treasures; fiendish traps; and undead or demonic horrors. It stood, quiet and crumbling, on its barren hill of volcanic rock. Broun was happy to turn the horses away from that place. 

Two days later, they were reaching the outskirts of the Green Fields - leagues upon leagues of rolling grasslands. The coach travelled quickly on a good stretch of road - as much as six miles per hour without pushing the horses - but they took frequent breaks. Ruznami calculated that they were making forty miles per day, on average (though perhaps not all of it took them closer to the Uldoon Trail). Still, Hawthorne was satisfied with their progress.

The coach had slowed its pace to work its way up a short but steep hill. Broun was driving, with Crock Jon beside him. Shedrick was standing on the footman's board outside on the rear of the coach, and the others were inside, seated on the two comfortable benches (Argenti was in her amulet). 

Suddenly, the gravel of the road heaved as the coach rolled over it. The horses pulled one way, and then another and the coach lurched. Broun kept the whole thing under control with ease, but he had not had time to fully grasp what had happened when Shedrick gave out a cry from the rear.

From the footman's only vantage, after the coach had gone over some sort of growing gravel lump, the road burst open and a massive cone-shaped head emerged, all teeth. It lunged at him, and it would have eaten him had he not grabbed with both hands onto the brass handle (which he normally held to keep himself on the board) and he pulled his lower body up as the creature snapped powerful jaws at him. The creature put its front, clawed feet on the footman's board as it reached for him, and it was heavy enough that the coach tipped down toward the rear, raising the driver's seat.

From inside, the creature's large claws made a raking noise along the back wall, loud enough to drown out Shedrick's cry. Not sure what else to do, Broun began to pull the horses to a stop. Still, there was enough forward momentum, that the creature, now fully above ground, fell off the board and the coach dropped its weight to the front with everyone shaken inside.









*OOC:*


Bulette missed Shedrick, lucky for him.
Bulette vs Shedrick Bite: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 for 4D12+4 = [10, 3, 12, 9]+4 = 38 Miss. 
Would have killed him outright!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 30, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Bulette
     


Spoiler: Map of Bulette Hill







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Bushes, Shrubs, Rocks
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 36/36 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 3/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 3/3
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 18/18 PP12*
-*Coach* AC13 HP 30/30 CC 4000lb (w/4 horses)
-*Team* AC11 HP 15ea PP11 SPD 60ft (4 horses)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 PP11





Spoiler: Enemies



*Bulette* AC17 HP 94/94 PP16* 
*Young Bulette* AC15 HP 24/24 PP14*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 30, 2021)

"Keep goin', Unc," says Crock Jon as he drops out of the cart and makes his way towards the beast. It towers over him, but not so much that he doesn't think he can get his hands on its hide. He reaches out, to try to hold the thing in place. It strains his muscles to do so. He is not sure if what he's grabbed is carapace or soil.









*OOC:*


Move to I 10.
Action: Attempt to grapple: athletics vs. 1d20+6=14.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 30, 2021)

Crock Jon hopped down from the driver's perch as the coach slowed to a roll. He moved down the side of the road to the rear and when he saw the enormous hard-shelled creature, he took hold of its head plate and pulled...









*OOC:*


Bulette Athletics vs JonCheck: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 Jon wins!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 31, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
South of Beregost
Day 7/Afternoon
Round 1

Ruznami was jolted awake as the coach rattled and bounced, tossing him from his seat. The wizard groaned and clawed himself rightside up as he pulled his wand..

*“What’s going on?”* he asked, hearing a roar from behind them. He opened the coach door and quickly jumped out to see a massive creature had erupted from the earth behind them.

*“Ogham preserve us,”* Ruz muttered, and cast a spell. Suddenly three more Ruznami’s appeared, and his arcane ward sprang up around him as the new half-orc member of the party rushed passed and actually _grabbed_ the beast.

***

*Mirror Image:* (10r) 3 duplicates (AC 12) 6+ on 1d20 hits duplicate
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: To K10
Free Object Interaction: Draw wand
Action: Cast Mirror Image
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield
Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 28/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 31, 2021)

*"What in the world?!?"* Hawthorne shouts as the carriage bounces and bounds.  Once it comes to a stop and he can look out the carriage window to see the huge creature behind them, he gulps once and reaches for the door handle to fling it open.  *"We've got company!!!"*

Hawthorne bounds down the steps of the carriage and tumbles in behind one of the trees to try and get out of the bulette's view... but the cover is not great and he doesn't think he gets himself very concealed.  Once there Hawthorne simultaneously pulls out Argenti's necklace to allow her to re-appear, while also getting out his crossbow and loading it up ready to fire.









*OOC:*


Move to K5.
Action to take out necklace.
Free Object Interaction to draw crossbow and load.
Bonus action (if enough cover in trees-- your call) to hide.  Stealth (DEX): [4] + 4 = 8.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 1, 2021)

The cacophony of claws, screams, and erupting earth reached Argenti in her necklace. Unsure of what was going on, she apparated next to Hawthorn behind the trees once she heard his call for action. 

Taking a quick look at the situation, she couldn't miss the large beast struggling with Croc Jon. *"By Geb, what kind of creature is that?"*

Without further delay, she retrieved her amulet from Hawthorn, and let a glowing rock fly at the beast. *"HWOA!" *Only for the rock to bounce harmlessly off it's shell.









*OOC:*


Bonus action to appear in k6.
Object interaction to grasp her amulet. 
Eldritch Blast attack: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

While Broun brought the horses under control, Ruznami exited one side of the coach while Hawthorne the other. The dwarf became surrounded in a crowd of illusions while the mining agent brought forth Argenti's amulet. The genasi appeared and took her amulet, while Hawthorne took cover under a tree where he loaded his crossbow. Argenti's stone had just skipped off the back of the beast as it wrestled with Crock Jon, when the ground under the tree trembled and burst open.

A much smaller version of the monster crawled out of the hole, squawking. It lunged forward and clamped its jaws on Hawthorne's leg.









*OOC:*


Hawthorne takes 9 from a Bulette Pup's bite.
@VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban & @Steve Gorak Ethian still to go 
(and I'll do Broun, Shedrick, and the Bulette then.)


Spoiler: Rolls



Bulette Pup vs HawthorneBite: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 2D12+2 = [4, 3]+2 = 9


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaliban follows the others from the wagon.  He sees the bullette and moves to assist.  He is shocked when Crock grabs it by the head.  Kaliban draws his sword and moves up slashing at the creature.  Kaliban hesitates not wanting to accidentally hit his new companion.  The slight hesitation throws off his strike and his rapier bounces off the creatures thick hide.









*OOC:*


Move: Close with the bullette grappled by Crock Jon.
Action: Rapier strike at bullette: 1d20+5 *16* 1d8+3 *5*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 2, 2021)

Ethian barely had time to wrap his mind around what was happening, when he saw Crock Jon grab the beast. Incredulous, he shook his head after staring for what seemed as an eternity, considering the events at play. He climbs onto the coach to better assess the situation, and prays for twilight to embrace them all









*OOC:*


Channel Divinity: Twilight Sanctuary, creatures ending their turn within 30ft get 7 temporary HP, area is now filled with dim light


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaliban followed Ruznami out the right-hand door as the coach started to move again. By the time he was down by the monster, Shedrick had pulled past him, holding himself up by the brass handle, out of reach of the creature's jaws while Crock Jon held it back. Kaliban thrust his thin blade, but it scraped harmlessly off.

Meanwhile, Ethian had slipped out the other door. The coach was not moving fast, but it was moving uphill. Ethian grabbed the doorframe and rolled up onto the roof. He was not as graceful as many elves, but he was fit and had spent enough time at sea that the movement of the coach did not upset his footing as he prayed, bringing protective twilight down on them all.

The beast thrashed about under Crock Jon's mighty grip and it opened its mighty jaws and lunged at him while flipping him into the air. The big half-orc still had a hold of the thing's head, but much of his lower body was in its mouth in a crushing grip.









*OOC:*


Bulette bit Crock Jon for... OMG 40! That would have brought him down were it not for Ethian's THP (timing is weird because Jon technically did not "end his turn" in the aura (because he went first) but I'll just let that go because I'm using a sort-of simultaneous initiative for ease of PBP play...


Spoiler: Rolls



Bulette vs Crock JonBite: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17 for 4D12+4 = [7, 12, 11, 6]+4 = 40


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Bulette
     


Spoiler: Map of Bulette Hill






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Bushes, Shrubs, Rocks, Wooden Posts. *Hazzard:* Fire Pit
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 3/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 22/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 3/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 3/3
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 18/18 THP 7/7 PP12*
-*Coach* AC13 HP 30/30 CC 4000lb (w/4 horses)
-*Team* AC11 HP 15ea PP11 SPD 60ft (4 horses)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 7/7 PP11





Spoiler: Enemies



*Bulette* AC17 HP 94/94 PP16* 
*Bulette Pup* AC15 HP 24/24 PP14* Bite+4;2d12+2


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaliban watches the bullette start to chomp down on Crock and instinctively uses his telekinetic powers to shield the orc from some of the damage.









*OOC:*


Protective field Reaction: 1d6+3 *5*.  Crock takes 5 less damage from the bite.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Crock takes 5 less damage from the bite.











*OOC:*


There, now we don't have to worry about the timing of the Twilight. Jon would be awake either way. Either he's got 8 HP & 0 THP or 1 HP & 7 THP. Probably won't matter much either way...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 3, 2021)

*OOC:*


Still getting used to playing a cleric (1st timer here)! I should have had Ethian cast spiritual as a bonus action the previous round, I hope it doesn't come to bite us in the bum!







After assessing the situation, Ethian carefully gets off the cart and sends a prayer to Sehanine asking her to bolster his companions.









*OOC:*


Move off the cart.
Action: Cast aid, Crock Jon, Hawthorne and Kaliban get 5hp and their HP total increase by that amount for the 8h
Item interaction ready shield
Complete move to N7


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 4, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
South of Beregost
Day 7/Afternoon
Round 2

Ruznami pulled out his warhammer and stepped up between Crock Jon and Kaliban, eying the adult bulette. He heaved back and struck at the creature, but missed completely.

Archimedes swept down, getting into the bulette’s face, helping Crock Jon.

*Help Acton:* Crock Jon

***

*Mirror Image:* (9r) 3 duplicates (AC 12) 6+ on 1d20 hits duplicate
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: To J10
Free Object Interaction: Draw warhammer
Action: Attack adult bulette
Warhammer: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack: Warhammer: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=254721
[*]1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+11 thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2021)

When he was out of danger, Shedrick banged his flat palm on the rear of the coach and called to Broun, *"Pull up the hill a little ways and give us a stop!"*

The big coachman followed his instructions, bringing the coach to a slow roll, then a full stop.

Shedrick helped Ethian down from the roof, and the elf moved back toward the fight, praying for Sehanine to aid his companions. Meanwhile, Shedrick pulled a crossbow from the coach's boot, loaded it, and fired at the smaller of the beasts, striking it. The thing squawked in dismay, enraging the larger one.









*OOC:*


Ethian cast aid; Shedrick did 7 to Bulette Pup; Ruz missed; Archemedes helped Crock Jon. 
More to come.


Spoiler: Rolls



Shedrick vs Bulette PupXbow: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18 for 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2021)

The jaws of the bullette sink into Crock Jon, and the man roars.

The first thing he notices is that it doesn't have teeth: that the hard shell of its skull extends into a jagged edge that leads strait into its mouth. No jaw to hit. The fingers on both hands have clamped into the creature, and he feels the legs attempting to pull it away.

The second thing he notices is Archimedes, flying around and distracting the massive creature. Crock Jon feels relief, and a renewed strength and healing from his new friends' assistance.

Slowly Jon steps back along the road they had just travelled, dragging the monster with him. Slowly, pacing, until the fingers of his left hand find purchase between two plates in the creature's hide. That gives him the opportunity to start punching the beast.









*OOC:*


Unarmed fighting: 1d4= *4 bludgeoning* damage to the Bullette because we're grappling (Unarmed style -- I was wrong before when I said 1d4+STR. It's just 1d4.)

Move: half move while grappling. Drag the creature 15' West (away from the cart).
Action: Punch 1d20+6=11 MISS. (Archimedes' Help - 12 -- still a miss.)

ACTION SURGE!
Action: Punch 1d20+6=19 HIT! Damage = 1d8+4=7, plus 1d8=8 (superiority, Menacing) = *15 bludgeoning* total, plus *DC 14 Wisdom save or Frightened* until the end of my next turn. (Help - 20, still a hit, not a crit).

HP: 13hp.
Superiority 3d8 left, Second Wind, Relentless Endurance.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 5, 2021)

Argenti balks as a second creature ambushes Hawthorn and herself. *"The earth betrays us! How many of these creatures are there?!"*

_*"Kiar!"*_  With a word, the pup visibly slows as rocks attach themselves to it's shadow. With a flex, the genasi's fingernails grow into long needle-like claws. With a stab, the needles find their way past the beast's armored plates and inject a burning concoction into the pup's flesh, before retracting back into the woman's hand.









*OOC:*


Bonus Action to Cast Hex on the Pup (+1d6 necrotic when Argenti hits with an attack. Target has disadvantage on STR checks.
Action to Cast Primal Savagery:
Primal Savagery Melee Spell Attack: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
Primal Savagery Damage: 1D10+1D6+2 = [7]+[3]+2 = 12
7 Acid Damage +3 Necrotic Damage +2 Bludgeoning Damage.
Concentrating on Hex.
1/2 spell slots used.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2021)

Argenti clawed at the smaller of the beasts, who squawked again and tucked its hard nose into the ground. Dirt kicked up all over Hawthorne, and the creature was gone, somewhere underground.

Crock Jon and the larger one struggled locked together. It seemed near impossible, but the former champion dragged the enormous thing down the road while trying to flip it on its back, as it struggled to stay upright and snapped at him in wide-eyed desperation. Finally, it twisted about and got a powerful grip on him. It thrashed him back and forth like a rag doll before spitting him out.









*OOC:*


Srgenti did 12 to BPup, who disengaged and burrowed 40 feet down; 
CJon did 15 to Bulette, who saved and bit him for 37. Ouch. Crock Jon is down, I think.
@VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban and @DEFCON 1 Hawthorne still to go.


Spoiler: Rolls



Bulette vs Crock Jon
dc14 Wisdom Save: 1D20 = [14] = 14 Just.
Bite: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16 for 4D12+4 = [7, 9, 9, 8]+4 = 37 Nasty.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2021)

*OOC:*


Crock Jon has relentless endurance -- he is at 1hp!

EDIt: Also, Crock Jon did 19 damage total (15 from the attack, 4 from the grapple)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 6, 2021)

OOC: Crock Jon should have had advantage on his attacks from Archimedes' Help action.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


Yes, thanks, @KahlessNestor. You'll see I did roll it after the fact; didn't change either hit, asit turned out. (This time). Thanks!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 6, 2021)

*"All right, you little monster!  Let's see what happens when I--"*

Hawthorne had his crossbow aimed and ready to shoot the bulette pup when it suddenly re-burrowed itself into the ground.

*"HEY!  WHAT ARE YOU?!?-- COME BACK HERE!  YOU CAN'T JUST--"*

Before he is able to finish his statement, he irritatedly looks up from the hole to commiserate with Argenti about their quarry getting away... when he sees the massive claws that were extended from her fingers suddenly retract into her hands.  With a cock of his head he says *"That's a new look for you, isn't it?"*

Suddenly the roar of the adult bulette catches Hawthorne's attention and the young man yips away from the genasi woman to see it in a life-and-death struggle with the wagon mechanic.  He realizes this is no time to chit-chat... and he bolts across the path and slides into a new hiding spot amongst the bushes and trees from which he can get a bead on the creature and then pop up and fire his crossbow.  But as he gets into place, he sees that the creature basically tracked him the entire way and he didn't even come close to getting out of eyesight as he fired his weapon.  Thankfully, Crock Jon was still there to cause just enough of a distraction.








*OOC:*


Move to M10.
Bonus action to Hide - Dexterity (Stealth) check: [4] + 4 = *8 */ Bulette PP 16: Hide failed.
Crossbow Attack w/Crock Jon adjacent to bulette to trigger SA: [17] + 4 = *21* / 1d8+2+2d6: [2] + 2 + [9] = *13* piercing damage


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 7, 2021)

Ethian is relieved that the small creature fled. He had moral qualms of slaying it in front of what could be its parent. Regardless, he needed to protect his companions, so he moved swiftly next to Crock Jon. He made a quick prayer as he touched him, then stepped back and summoned his god'S might. A floating translucent longsword appeared and swung at the bulette.









*OOC:*


Move next to Crock John, out of the reach of the bulette
Action: cast guidance, @Kobold Stew Crock can now add *1d4* to an ability check, I'm sure you'll find a good use for this ;-)
Bonus action: cast spiritual weapon, weapon in front of the Bulette's head
Attack: 19, force damage 10 
Item interaction: draw sword (this is why he didn't make an AOO on the small bulette, his sword wasn't drawn! ;-(
Concentrating on guidance, round 1/10


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 7, 2021)

Kaliban folows the creature as Crock John drags it away from the carriage.  He slashed at the bullette once finding a spot between two of the creatures hide plates.  Kaliban watches as the creature shakes his companion like a rag doll and pushes himself to strike again.  His blade finds the same spot as his first strike.  As the strike lands Kaliban channels his mental powers to strike the creature with telekinetic force.

Kaliban then yells and waves at the creature.  He hopes to distract it enough so it doesn't continue to maul Crock John.









*OOC:*


Move: Move to engage the bullette again.
Action: Rapier strike on bullette: 1d20+5 *18* 1d8+3 *8* Piercing Damage.

ACTION SURGE
Action Surge Rapier Strike: 1d20+5 *22* 1d8+3 *5* Piercing Damage.
Psionic Strike damage: 1d6+3 *6* Force Damage.

Total damage: 13 Piercing and 6 Force.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2021)

With the smaller creature fleeing into the ground, the group were able to press their assault against the larger. Hawthorne crossed the road and fired his crossbow from behind a tree. The quarrel struck with a deep thump and the beast dropped Crock Jon, who through sheer grit, remained conscious. Ethian helped him to stand, and blessed him, while sending a glowing sword to slash at the beast.

Meanwhile, Kaliban, in spite of being significantly smaller than anyone else, bravely stood toe-to-claw with the beast, and struck it twice with his little sword, while trying to turn its attention upon himself, to keep Crock Jon from being bitten again.









*OOC:*


Crock Jon stayed up with 1HP; Hawthorne did 13; Ethian did 10 with a Spirit-Weapon; Kaliban did 19.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Bulette
     


Spoiler: Map of Bulette Hill







(General Features)
*Difficult Terrain:* Trees & Shrubs
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 1/36 (1/41) THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 22/31 (27/36) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 (40/40) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 2/3
-*RuzMirror* AC12 3/3 (6+ hits dupe)
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 18/18 THP 7/7 PP12*
-*Coach* AC13 HP 30/30 CC 4000lb (w/4 horses)
-*Team* AC11 HP 15ea PP11 SPD 60ft (4 horses)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 7/7 PP12





Spoiler: Enemies



*Bulette* AC17 HP 33/94 PP16*
*Bulette Pup* AC15 HP 5/24 PP14* Bite+4;2d12+2


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 14, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
South of Beregost
Day 7/Afternoon
Round 3

Ruznami shook his white head and spoke the spell to wreath his warhammer in thunderous energy again and struck once more at the large bulette.

***

*Mirror Image:* (8r) 3 duplicates (AC 12) 6+ on 1d20 hits duplicate
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Booming Blade warhammer 2h: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
1D10+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Booming Blade damage: 1D8 = [8] = 8
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack: Warhammer 2H: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=254955
[*]1D10+2 = [9]+2 = 11

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+11 thp/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 14, 2021)

Crock Jon feels the bullette's jaws clamp down tight, and he roars.  It is not a roar of pain, or of fear, however. He is trying to frighten the mindless beast. And as he does so, he brings his mighty fist down on its shell, while still not letting go with his left hand. And as he does so, slowly, he continue to drag the creature further away from the cart.









*OOC:*


Unarmed fighting: 1d4= *3 bludgeoning* damage to the Bullette because we're grappling.

Bonus: Second wind: 1d10+4=*7 hit points recovered*.
Move: half move while grappling. Drag the creature 15' West (away from the cart).

Action: Punch 1d20+6=9. Miss.  (though it is a hit with Archimedes' Help - 19), for 1d8+4= *6 bludgeoning *damage plus (superiority, menacing) 1d8=*6 bludgeoning* and a  *DC 14 Wisdom save or Frightened* until the end of my next turn.

Total damage: either 3 bludgeoning or (with help) 15 bludgeoning + Wis save.

HP: 8hp.+7thp.
Superiority 2d8 left (if with help).


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 14, 2021)

Kaliban keeps pace with the creature as Crock Jon drags it further from the wagon.  He slashes at the bullette with his rapier as he follows.  Unfortunately the creatures thick hide deflected the blade.









*OOC:*


Move: follow bullette.
Action: Rapier strike on bullette: 1d20+5 *16* 1d8+3 *10*

Psionic Energy Dice 2/4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 16, 2021)

With Ethian's flying blade slashing at the beast, the land-shark tried to rear up and throw off Crock Jon, who bashed it on the nose. The thing swished back and forth, and began to claw at the ground with its front feet, trying to get away. Ruznami and Kaliban kept up the pressure, hacking and thumping at it with their weapons.









*OOC:*


Ethian's turn was resolved before. Ruz did 5 (and later 8); Kaliban missed; Crock Jon did 15 & frightened the bulette, which tried to throw Crock Jon off (dc... pathetically 7 Athletics to break Crock Jon's grapple). Then it will burrow away if it can. If Crock Jon lets it go, the fight is over. @Kobold Stew You can make the Athletics to hold it, or let it go.


Spoiler: Rolls



Bulette vs Crock Jon
dc14 Wis Save: 1D20 = [4] = 4 Fail.
Athletics: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 Pffft.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 16, 2021)

*OOC:*


Grapple (Athletics) 1d20+6=12.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 16, 2021)

After the pup gets away, Argenti responds to Hawthorn *"Aurumamma always said, 'Take care of your nails, and they will take care of you.'"* Then turns her attention to the parent. *"Lets deal with the big one, the small one knows it's being targeted right now."*

With a heave, she sends another rock flying at the bigger creature, which once again bounces off it's armored hide.









*OOC:*


 Maintaining concentration on Hex for now.
Casting Eldritch Blast at the big one
Eldritch Blast attack: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 16, 2021)

As the halfork continues to rassle the giant creature, Hawthorne dashes behind another tree further south of the ensuing battle so as to get a clearer shot.  As he arrives in the brush he ducks down and moves slightly further so as to mask his location... then aims his crossbow through the thicket to try and peg the bulette once more.









*OOC:*


Move to H12.
Dexterity (Stealth) check to Hide vs PP16: [14] + 4 = *18*.

_If bulette is still within sight and has not burrowed away:_
Crossbow attack with Advantage vs AC 17: [13/16] + 4 = *20*.  Damage w/SA: [2] + 2 + [8] = *12*.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2021)

Argenti, Hawthorne, and Shedrick continued to aid the group from range, with the genasi's stone skipping off the creature's thick plating. The Black Dragon Agent's quarrel thumped solidly into its underside as it struggled in vain to escape Crock Jon's powerful grip. The young footman, following his master's lead, also sent a quarrel into the beast's flesh.









*OOC:*


Argenti missed, but Hawthorne did 12 and Shedrick did 4. 



Spoiler: Rolls



Shedrick vs BuletteXBow: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17 for 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Bulette
     


Spoiler: Map of Bulette Hill






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Trees & Shrubs
*Visibility:* Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 8/36 (8/41) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 22/31 (27/36) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 (40/40) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 2/3
-*RuzMirror* AC12 3/3 (6+ hits dupe)
(NPCs)
*Broun* AC11 HP 18/18 THP 7/7 PP12*
-*Coach* AC13 HP 30/30 CC 4000lb (w/4 horses)
-*Team* AC11 HP 15ea PP11 SPD 60ft (4 horses)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 7/7 PP12





Spoiler: Enemies



*Bulette* AC17 HP 7/94 PP16* 
*Bulette Pup* AC15 HP 5/24 PP14* Bite+4;2d12+2


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 18, 2021)

Crock Jon feels his hands break through the bullette's shell. He's locked in, and he thinks he is keeping his employers safe (well, not his employers, but his uncle's employers). He's going to keep at it, even as he hears the landshark screaming and whistling in pain. But he is unable to get a solid blow in on top of that.









*OOC:*


Unarmed fighting: 1d4= *3 bludgeoning* damage to the Bullette because we're grappling.
Move: half move while grappling. Drag the creature 15' West (away from the cart).

Action: Punch 1d20+6=10. Miss.  (and a miss with Archimedes' Help - 13).

Total damage:  3 bludgeoning.

Move: half move while grappling. Drag the creature 15' West (away from the cart).

HP: 8hp.+7thp.
Superiority 2d8 left.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 20, 2021)

Kaliban continues to strike at the creature as Crock Jon continues to man handle the creature away from the coach.  He is able to slip his sword into a soft spot just below one of the thick hide plates.  Kaliban glances around at the others.  Checking to see if anyone else was in danger before turning his attention back to the creature.









*OOC:*


Move: Following bullette to continue attacking.
Action: Rapier strike on bullette: 1d20+5 *22* 1d8+3 *7*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2021)

As he dragged the beast back, Crock Jon heaved the enormous thing up onto two legs, exposing its softer underside for a moment - which was all Kaliban needed to deliver a swift final blow. The beast slumped, and Crock Jon dragged it back, finally rolling it over as it lay still.









*OOC:*


Fight's over unless you want to go digging... or wait for the pup to come back up, which it will probably do eventually (though not if there's a lot of rumbling above (tremorsense).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2021)

*"A Bulette,"* Shedrick whistled. *"I'd heard of them, but I never thought I'd come this close to getting eaten by one."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 20, 2021)

"Is everyone alright?" asks the halforc boxer, stumbling and barely able to stand. "Thank you for, well, for everything. I should check on my uncle, and perhaps wash these wounds." 

Crock Jon makes his way to the wagon, and tends his wounds.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 21, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
South of Beregost
Day 7/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami’s short legs scampered after the bulette as Crock Jon dragged it away from the carriage, but he didn’t get a blow in before the others had finished it off. He was a bit disappointed in his own performance, not having landed a blow on the creature.

*“Well, that should make the road safer,”* the dwarf said. *“Well, until the pup grows up.”*

Archimedes flew down and perched on Ruznami’s shoulder, hooting quietly before burrowing back into his satchel for a nap. Ruz slipped a dead mouse in there as a reward.

***

*Mirror Image:* (7r) 3 duplicates (AC 12) 6+ on 1d20 hits duplicate
*Arcane Ward:* 11/11 hp



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7 thp+11 ward/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 21, 2021)

*"Crock Jon, are you sure you are all right? That bite would have torn me in half!"* Argenti watched the half-orc tend to his wounds with some concern before letting the mater settle. Healing wasn't in her wheelhouse anyway, and she likely would get in the way, at best.

*"At any rate, the pup won't be coming back any time soon. Unfortunately, that means it will learn and grow from this experience, getting better at hunting..."* A frown and creeps across the woman's face at the thought of a killer beast with better sense. But again, it is not a problem she can help with at the moment. Instead, she turns her attentions to the dead beast and taps on it. *"Do you suppose there is anything we could do with this shell?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2021)

*"I don't know if we have the time or the space to deal with a bulette shell of that size, Argenti.  Although I'm sure it would be wanted by a number of magicians and alchemists, I think we will need to just leave it here."*

Hawthorne walks around the area, making sure all the folks involved in the battle are okay and taken care of, then once things are settled back into place, he whistles for everyone to mount up again.

*"We want to get going as soon as we can.  I'd like to get back to the Uldoon Trail before nightfall if possible.  Spending the night in the wilds around here seems like a recipe for disaster." *


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 21, 2021)

Crock Jon wants to smile and reassure Argenti, but he is not able to do so. He will try to rest on the next leg of the journey to recover some of his strength. If there is a creek he will try to wash his hands and forearms, which are filthy from holding onto the beast. His waist hurts, and he is bleeding quite badly, but his uncle had a towell, and the blood has already slowed down a great deal. 

"Thank you. I'll be fine."

He listens to Hawthorne, but his Uncle has taught him well enough not to offer suggestions unasked. He looks at the creature's corpse, and thinks that at least it can serve as a warning of the dangers to be found on this road.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2021)

Broun checked over his nephew and was shocked to find no broken bones. A few minor scrapes, some quite impressive marks that were sure to bruise, but nothing fatal. He patted the big half-orc on the back and hopped back up onto the driver's perch. It wasn't long before they were off again.

As Hawthorne had hoped, they found the Uldoon Trail before nightfall, where they met up with an Amnian trade caravan bound for Berdusk. The caravan had wagons laden with trade-goods, and took quite a bit longer to both set up and strike camp. The traders were happy to have them along (in particular after having heard the story of their recent encounter) but they would be slowed to close to half the pace that Hawthorne thought that the coach could make, now that they had arrived on a well-travelled, relatively straight road through gently rolling grasslands.









*OOC:*


What will it be - slow and safe or leave the caravan behind you?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2021)

OOC: We aren't in a hurry, so Ruznami would vote for safe.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 23, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> OOC: We aren't in a hurry, so Ruznami would vote for safe.




Ethian tended to Broun’s wounds the best he could. He explained to the warrior that he only was able to do minor battle magics, but his wounds would heal after he rested. He also asked the beast of a man to teach him how to grapple like that as they traveled.

Ooc 1: Ethian considers that the slow path is actually quite fast (he’s an elf after all). No need to take unnecessary risks
Ooc 2: he’ll also start casting aid on Kaliban, Broun and himself every evening before the night’s rest, and every morning before adventuring. Note that he’s including himself only because he’s more likely to be on the front lines, based on the fights so far. This is a +5 to the hp total for 8 hour


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


Does that count as a safe consensus? Anyone have an alternative position? I'll push it forward otherwise.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


Crock Jon is fine with slow.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 28, 2021)

*OOC:*


Argenti wouldn't complain with slow, given how fast just went. 

And speaking of that, any chance she could crack of a tiny piece of shell or two for a trophy?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 28, 2021)

*OOC:*


Whichever way gets us into the actual module is fine by me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 1, 2021)

The coach travelled in safety with a large caravan, along the Uldoon Trail. They crossed the Geenfields at a leisurely pace with lively company and shared good food flavoured with spices from the south. Eight days later, they found themselves in Berdusk, a fine jewel of a city on the banks of the upper Chionthar river. There they bid farewell to the caravan folk, crossed the river, and headed east toward Iriaebor. They made good time on the Dusk Trail and arrived in the City of a Thousand Spires only four days out of Berdusk.

The two cities were night and day. While both were on the north bank of the same river, Berdusk was a bright, fine place of wool and wine. Iriaebor's tightly-packed and crumbling towers shrouded its streets in shadows. Though the cities were of similar physical size, Iriaebor was densely packed with thrice the population. Furthermore, the traders, mercenaries, and guilds of Iriaebor were involved in complicated plots, alliances, and intrigues that were enough to rival Waterdeep itself.









*OOC:*


Let me know if you want to do anything in either of these fine cites; if not, I will move us along.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 1, 2021)

Crock Jon tries to get rest, and supports his uncle when he can. At one point the wagon was stuck in a muddy rut, and Crock Jon was able to push the cart out. He washed himself in a nearby stream, and felt much better by the time he reached civilization. His uncle was tired, though, and Crock Jon did what he could to cover for him.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 3, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Berdusk and Iriaebor
Day 19/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami enjoyed the trip with the caravan. Good food, good people. Much like the library, though without all the comforts, he had to admit. Still, he thought he was hardening up a bit, becoming more accustomed the longer they traveled. He wasn’t so sore at night now, after a day of riding the carriage.

In Berdusk, and now at Iriaebor, Ruz hit the markets, looking for any interesting scrolls of magic, spellbooks, or other lore. He didn’t really have much coin for it, but he liked thinking maybe he might have a bit more coin on the way home and could pick things up then.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26+7 thp+11 ward/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2021)

From Iriaebor, they took the road to Easting, and from there, they headed toward Proskur, but after a day's travel, they turned northward to avoid crossing the border into the Kingdom of Cormyr. Here they followed a series of trails and roads through the foothills of the Sunset Mountains. After a few minor course corrections, they found the town that had been mentioned in the book that had been discovered in the Library at Candlekeep. The closest known town to the lost hamlet of Vermellion, where the mine would have been. The town of Maerin.

Nestled at the foot of a mountain range, Maerin was the last bastion of civilization before the inhospitable climate of the peaks. Not near large enough to be called a city, the town was nonetheless bustling. Shops, taverns, and other establishments lined the main road, and an open-air market at the center of town found vendors of all sorts hawking their wares. The town served the many shepherds, trappers, woodsmen and prospectors that worked the foothills and peaks of the mountain range.

Broun rolled the coach up to a large building - an obvious Inn and Tavern - with a sign that read "The Bored Weasel".

*"Here we are at long last!"* Shedrick declared with a bow as he opened the door for the Agents of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2021)

Crock Jon helps others unload the wagon, and takes any bags to the door of the inn. He lines them up, but it's not thay straight. It's not that he doesn't care; he just doesn't realize that anyone might want something other than "By the door".


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 5, 2021)

Argenti takes a moment to stretch and breathe in the crisp mountain air after the long journey. *"I must say, that last leg of the trip was much more pleasant!"*

After looking about the town, the genasi realizes she is woefully underdressed for the local environment. *"Anyone up for some shopping? I need to get a new outfit or two."*









*OOC:*


 Argenti is going to buy some cold weather clothing from a local shop.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 5, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Maerin
Day 20/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami climbed out of the coach as well. He shivered a bit, too, not used to being in the great outdoors, though he was helped a bit by his hardy dwarven physique. He eyed the shops again.

*“Argenti has a point,”* Ruz stated. *“If we are going higher in the mountains, we will need warm clothes.”*

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 5, 2021)

Ethian also enjoyed the slower pace of the caravan trip. The fact that it was uneventful was just icing on the cake. He spent the time getting to know his companions and the caravaniers, enjoying the scenery, playing his flute and practicing some grappling pointers he picked up from Croc Jon. When passing the human cities, he didn’t express much enthusiasm at visiting them. He didn’t like seeing how some good folks lived, so n substandard accommodations. There wasn’t much he could do about this, but he avoided the sights nonetheless.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hawthorne jumped down from the carriage after Shedrick opened the door, and he nodded once and then stretched his arms and legs.  *"By the gods... I look forward to the time when teleportation portals can be found in every single village across the continent."*

As the others all begin climbing down and out, he calls everyone together for a quick pow-wow. *"So before we begin heading up into the mountains, I want to make sure all of us are in our best condition.  We will take the rest of today and all of tomorrow to enjoy the comforts offered to us here... and then set out at dawn the morning after.  The Consortium will get you all room and board here at the Bored Weasel, and..."* He glances to Shedrick for confirmation as he speaks *"...we will cover any standard purchases you might find yourselves to make for the final leg of our journey.  That includes cleaning and sharpening your weapons, any armor re-fitting, regular rations and supplies and so forth.  Just try to avoid buying anything too extravagant, eh?  Like no warhorses or a summer home?"*

As the group begins to disperse, he tells Shedrick to make arrangement with the inn and that Hawthorne is going to find word of any of the local sages or miners who might have more concrete information about the area they were heading to.  Can never have too much information!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 14, 2021)

Having arrived at the last refuge of civilization, the town from whence they would set forth in search of Vermeillon, the lost (and presumably abandoned) mining village, the agents familiarized themselves with the area, gathered supplies and information, and laid plans.

The coach would go no further; not only was it not built for mountain roads, but any road that might have once gone from Maerin to Vermeillon had long since degraded into nothing more than a treacherous trail. Broun would stay in Maerin and care for the horses.

Finding appropriate gear for travel in the mountains was easy enough. All such things were readily available in Maerin's markets. Information on Vermeillon was much more difficult to procure. It appeared that most of Maerin's inhabitants either were unfamiliar with the village or its fate, or only knew tall tales. Its location was often described as "somewhere up there" (in the nearby mountains).

Two people stood out as worth speaking to: Lukas Grosvenor, the proprietor of the Bored Weasel, and Astra Vorn, a half elf who worked a florist's stall in the market. Grosvenor had not volunteered any information when Shedrick had checked the group into the Inn (and the lad had done nothing to hide the group's goals - quite the opposite) but it was public knowledge that the innkeeper had been a miner in Vermiellon as a young man. He had settled in Maerin after "the disaster". It was said that Astra Vorn had been born in the mining settlement, and may know what happened there.









*OOC:*


We won't take long with this, but who wants to talk to who?


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 14, 2021)

Argenti approaches the Half elf with a brimming smile. "*Good day to you! I am Argenti."* The genasi picks up a flower to admire it. *"Quite a lovely stall you have here, I've never seen this kind of flower before, what is it's name?"*

After a bit of haggling back and forth, the young woman buys a flower to adorn her hair, and pensively pauses for a moment, as if listening to someone else.  *"Oh yes, Astra, was it? There was one other thing. My colleagues and I are on an expedition to investigate the Vermiellon mines, and we have heard you once lived there. Can you tell us anything about what happened to the place?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 14, 2021)

Crock Jon addresses the group when they are all assembled. 

"My uncle wanted me to thank you again for travelling with him, and to send his apologies that the wagon can 't continue from here. Broun doesn't like the cold and the wheels are too thin for the steep roads, and won't grip enough. He'll be fine here, but he has offered my services to you, should you want them, as a porter. I can carry a fair bit on my back, and while it will be slow, it might make the journey easier for you." 

He pauses and looks for approval. "I'd just need food and a place to sleep, and maybe a few coins from time to time for a drink. Heh. I can help move any obstacles that might have fallen across the road. Whatever I can do to help." He sounds sheepish as he says this, and someone has interrupted him with "Hey! Aren't you...?" before Crock Jon can silence him and wait for an answer. 

Whatever the answer, he say thanks and wish for a good journey. He then goes off wityh the person interrupting him, and accepts a drink that is bought for him in exchange for tales of his former glories.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 15, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Maerin/Bored Weasel
Day 20/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami settled himself cozily in the inn’s common room in a comfortable chair by the fire. He listened around to the inn gossip and discovered that the innkeeper was formerly a miner in the old mines they were looking for. The white-bearded dwarf went up to Lukas and settled at the bar.

*“Try this,”* the dwarf said, offering a flask after ordering his own ale. *“Made it myself. Could teach you the recipe, if you like. I’m something of a brewer myself.”* Ruz paused and looked up. *“And if you got any vermin problems, I’m sure Archimedes would be more than happy to keep an eye out for them.”* He gave a bit of a whistle, and the small burrowing owl flew down to perch on his shoulder. Ruznami fed the owl a small, dead mouse.

*“I’ve heard you used to mine up in Vermeilon. Good veins?”* he asked casually. *“What made them stop?”* he wondered.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray







Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2021)

As a "half"-elf, Astra Vorn had some of the youth that came with elvish blood. Still, they had been very young when the events had transpired that had caused the village to be abandoned.

They smiled, grateful to Argenti for buying a flower and told her, *"I remember the explosion that collapsed part of the mine. The whole house shook. I didn't know it until later, but I lost my father that day. I was told that he was buried in the first collapse. Some miners were rescued weeks later, but not my father."*

Astra sighed. The memory was old, and the pain had dulled to a resigned disappointment. They went on, *"Later, people started to disappear. My mother and many others began to have terrible nightmares. Eventually she packed us up and we moved to Iriaebor. After she passed, I worked my way back here. I hear what's left of the village is a haunted ruin, but I've never gone back."




*









*OOC:*


I will return with Lukas' story. Anyone else can still chime in.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 17, 2021)

*Lukas Grosvenor*





The proprietor of the Bored Weasel was a patient, though no-nonsense sort. He had a charming smile for anyone who gave him a kind word or a good tip. His hunched shoulders had only a hint of the strength they once held, and his hands were callused from years of work. Today, he stood over a pot of 
his speciality: a flavorful, piping-hot stew called Salty Fish Surprise. 

He stirred the pot, wiped his hands on his apron, and came up to the bar to try Ruznami's brew. After a long draught, he nodded and said, *"Good. Very good. I'm not sure all your ingredients are available here, but we can come up with some replacements that'd work."*

As the dwarf went on to talk about Vermeillon, he sighed as if the memory came with great pain, saying, *"The town was doing very well before the disaster, sure. The best shafts were buried in the collapse. I'm surprised that no one has tried to reopen them."*

When pressed as to why he didn't get involved in that sort of endeavour, he said, *"I had just been married the month before, and on that day, my wife, Lorna, came to the mine to bring me some food. I'd left my lunch, y'see. She was struck by a large rock when the roof came down and died from her wounds on the third day. We were there for another ten before we managed to get out. After that, I just didn't want to stay, and I've never been back."*

He pulled a drink for a patron then came back over to Ruznami, adding, *"Hey, if you go up there, I can give you a map, though it's seventy years out of date. While you're there, can you do me a favour? Can you place flowers on Lorna's grave, tell her I'm sorry that I don't visit. And see if her necklace is still in the hollow tree. I left it there thinking I'd come back for it, but I never did. Can you get it for me?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 18, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Maerin/Bored Weasel
Day 20/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami listened quietly to Lukas’ tale. *“I am sorry for your loss,”* he told the old man. *“A seventy-year-old map is still better than what we have now,”* he said with a smile. *“And I will certainly see if I can find that necklace, if you can point out where this hollow tree is. Will there be flowers up there this time of year?”* he asked. *“I am afraid any I get down here would not survive the trek up the mountain. But I will do my best. Mark where the grave is, as well, and I will at least say a prayer over it, friend.”*

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2021)

*"It's true that flowers are hard to find this time of year and so high up. A prayer would be kind."* Lukas nodded his thanks.

At some point before the group set out, Lukas dug out an old map and marked on it where Ruznami could find the things that he'd asked.



Spoiler: Lukas' Map






Red Circle = Grave; Green Arrow = Tree











*OOC:*


It's the only map I've got. Of course, Lukas' version would not show the houses in ruins, and the trees would be show slightly differently. Otherwise pretty much. He'll indicate where the road can be found just outside of Maerin.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 19, 2021)

*"A true tragedy."* Argenti frowns. *"Thank you for your story." *


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 20, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Maerin/Bored Weasel
Day 20/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami opened up his notebook and dug out his supplies. Using his scribal skills, he made a perfect copy of Lukas’ map for the party, allowing the old man to keep his historical relic. Just in case they didn’t make it back and someone had to come looking for them.

*“Thank you, sir,”* the dwarf told the innkeeper.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 22, 2021)

Kaliban followed Ruznami to the inn.  Upon entering he motions to a serving girl for a mug of ale and takes a seat at a table.  He watches Ruznami speak to the innkeeper and watches for any sort of trouble.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2021)

When the passing on of information occurs and Hawthorne hears the stories of Grosvenor and Vorn, he acknowledges it with a nod.

*"Excellent, thank you." *


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2021)

On the evening before the morning when they planned to set out, Shedrick and Hawthorne went over the supplies that they had gathered: Warm clothing for all; hard camp bedding; two four-person tents; climbing gear; two shovels and a pickaxe; and enough rations for eighty man-days. Most of these supplies would be carried by Crock Jon, acting as porter. Shedrick would carry much of the rest, as his role had evolved into 

Precious little coin remained in the Consortium's discretionary fund. It was now imperative that they found some sort of success on this mission. It was time to seize the day.

The agents set out early and began an arduous trek upward and northward, along an old road that was so badly maintained that they wandered off of it several times and had to find their way back. The journey was expected to take three days, but as they set up camp for their second evening, they had made less progress than they would have liked.

To make matters worse, on the third day it began to snow - a wet snow that covered the road (much of which was well overgrown) in a thin, slippery layer of slush. These conditions had not improved when they got to a place where the road had washed out (ten years ago or more). There was no way around. A high wall of brush-covered stone on the left, and a sixty-foot drop to a rockfall on the right. Only a narrow, crumbling strip remained of the road for a span of about fifty feet. 

Crossing it would be dangerous, but necessary.









*OOC:*


Please describe any precautions you'd like to take,or  ingenious methods you come up with for getting across. Please throw in at least one, but no more than two ability checks of your choice (based on the stuff you chose to do). If you can't think of anything, just give me dex (acrobatics) to work your way across.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 23, 2021)

Crock Jon takes off the packs and withdraws 50' of rope. It's enough, or almost enough, to reach across the chasm. He ties a bowline around his waist and offers the other end to anyone willing to give it a shot.

"A rope to hold'll help others cross. I anchor at this end, and someone goes across? We can tie it to you, and I'll catch you if you fall. Pull you back up."

He hopes that with someone anchoring the other end, a rope can be tied to make the crossing easier. He can also offer a safety line. "I'll go last, once you cross, and maybe you can catch me. In case."









*OOC:*


Athletics (to hold anyone who falls and pull them up): 1d20+6=14. 
Acrobatics (to make it across by himself at the end): 1d20+2=21.
(If you need or want more Athletics rolls, let me know).


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 23, 2021)

*"Thank you, Crock Jon."* Argenti says while contemplating the crumbling path. *"Though I don't think that rope to be quite long enough. Let me see if I can make up for the difference."*

The warlock slowly extends her open palm in the air, as if straining against something solid. Following her motions, the stone and rocks along the crumbling path reshape and move themselves. Cracks fill in, small arches form, and when she is done the gap shrinks by a solid 10'.

After the dust settles, she beams a smile to the group.* "I believe that should be enough to get a solid anchor point on both sides?"*









*OOC:*


 Casting _Mold Earth_, twice, using it's third bullet point for an additional 10' of stable ground.


If the dirt or stone you target is on the ground, you cause it to become difficult terrain. Alternatively, you can cause the ground to become normal terrain if it is already difficult terrain. This change lasts for 1 hour.
It's a bit of a loose interpretation, but worth a shot.

Acrobatics : 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
Unfortunately, it looks like she might need Croc Jon's help sooner rather than later


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 24, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Mountain Road
Day 23/Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami considered the ruined road problem as Crock Jon got set up with the rope, and Argenti crafted a few extra feet of ledge.

*“We’ve got a climbing kit,”* the dwarf mused. *“We could secure this end with a piton. The kit’s got a harness, and I’ve extra rope, too. Then Archimedes could fly the other end of the rope to the other side. If Argenti could go into her locket, Archimedes could bring her with, and she could secure the other end of the rope. That would make a little rope bridge, with two ropes, one for hands, one for feet. If we have more rope, we could even put up a safety rope behind. With the harness, if someone fell, they wouldn’t fall far, no more than 25 feet. Can Argenti bring anyone into her amulet with her? That could even reduce the need for ropes and dangerous crossings at all.”*

General Intelligence check for engineering: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 24, 2021)

*"An idea worthy of a scholar!"* Argenti beams. *"Sadly, Rusnami, I cannot let anyone into my amulet, it is a private place. But I can hammer in a pinion just fine."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 24, 2021)

(same result, just a difference of a pinion)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 25, 2021)

Ethian studies the gap in the road and ponders his companion’s ideas. He considers Croc Jon’s proposal and says. “I have a knack with ropes and knots. I can make a solid harness we can don as each one of us crosses. I should go first, to make sure the rope is properly secured on the other side. If we have enough rope, I can bring two leads and do as you proposed Ruz. Whoever crosses should be secured on this side. I’ll go, and I’ll come back to check our makeshift bridge works. I also can endow each one of you, one by one, with divine guidance as you cross. This is why I need to come back. What say you all?”









*OOC:*


 trying to use Ethian’s navigation background for the knots and athletics + guidance. Hoping the cross can be an athletics check rather than acrobatics Athletics check with guidance: 17


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2021)

As the group begins putting together the rope and harnesses to assure a safer crossing, Hawthorne takes a bit of time following Argenti's moving of the earth to view the area that results.  With his Eye for Detail he sees how the snow-covered path has found itself now and he tries his best to pick out what he suspects the safest route would be.  Once everyone was ready to attempt the crossing, he points out a few things along the way for each person to watch out for to maintain their best footing.









*OOC:*


Eye For Detail - Investigation: [19] + 7 = *26*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 28, 2021)

Kaliban listens to the planning.  He nods at Crock Jon's suggestion of using the rope as an anchor.  With talks of Archemedes carrying the rope across Kaliban produces a much lighter silk rope.

*"Here use this it is much lighter then that hemp rope.  It will also give us the extra distance we need to span the crossing."*

Once the ropes are joined together and secure Kaliban ties the other end around himself.

*"I will go first.  I am the lightest if there are problems.  I can also assist others once I am across."*









*OOC:*


Acrobatics check: 1d20+5 *12* to cross the gap.
Once across I will catch anyone who falls with Telekinetic Movement.  This lets Kaliban move any one willing creature of Large or smaller within 30' of him up to 30'.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 28, 2021)

Using their various gifts, the group concocted a solid plan for crossing the washed-out road. Once the ropes were worked out, crossed, and tied, only Shedrick had any trouble crossing. The unfortunate lad stumbled, and yanked the guide-rope, which caused one of the pitons to eject itself, giving him more slack than intended. This, in turn, caused him to scramble his feet, which caused a part of the remaining road to collapse into the hole. If it weren't for Kaliban taking that opportunity to use his psychic powers to lift the young man to safety, he would surely have fallen.

In the end, everyone made it across unscathed, and after gathering the rope (the ejected piton was even scooped up, at the end, from where it lay down the cliffside, by Archemedes) the group continued on to their next rough campsite.









*OOC:*


Everyone did very well (other than Shedrick). No injuries. I will return soon to move us along again.
Shedrick's Athletics:Check: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2021)

Later, while the agents were making camp (expecting to find the town on the following day), a dirty but friendly-looking woodsman suddenly appeared from behind a rocky ridge and called, *"Ho, travellers! What brings you to this gods-forsaken place? I am Dolman. May I share your fire?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 30, 2021)

Crock Jon drops the firewood he's been carrying so the others can stay warm. His instinct is to interpose himself between his employers and the stranger, but it's not his place.  He stands nearby, hands empty, ready to help. He looks for obvious weapons. If he sees none, that'd be suspicious for a lone traveller.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2021)

Dolmen held an axe, in an experienced but casual and non-threatening manner. He didn't seem to recognize Crock Jon, nor consider him anything other than an unarmed porter.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2021)

As the voice echoed from around the ridge and Crock Jon dropped the firewood, Hawthorne stood up from the rock he had been sitting on in front of the blazing campfire.

*"Uh... hello... uh... Mister Dolman, was it?  Sorry... you have taken us all a bit by surprise I'm afraid."*

He takes a few steps towards the woodsman but remains at a far enough distance from the potential swing of the axe should Dolman try and get frisky.  *"My name is Hawthorne Grandview, out of Baldur's Gate on the coast... and these are my associates.  We were not expecting to see someone such as yourself up here in the mountains, but from the looks of you, you seem to be quite at home."*

Hawthorne looks up and down at the friendly and dirty man to get a better sense of the gentleman (WIS Insight: [18] + 5 = *23*) and his shrewd business sense makes him believe his instinct is probably spot on, whatever that instinct may be.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 3, 2021)

Argenti calls up a few rocks to serve as chairs around the fire pit, then takes a moment to focus a bit of magic into herself while adjusting her cold weather gear. After all, first impressions were important.
*"Oh, a flesh and blood local?"* The genasi enthusiastically inquires. *"And here we were told to expect ghosts! I am Argenti, pleased to meet you! We had heard this place was abandoned long ago, so we came to survey the area. Do you have any information about it you would care to spare? I'm sure we would all love to hear a story or two over some of this stew."*









*OOC:*


 Re-arranging the area a bit for more comfortable seating.  Then casting _Guidance_ on herself. 
Persuasion check, with Guidance: 1D20+4+1D4 = [16]+4+[1] = 21


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Mountain Road
Day 23/Late Afternoon
Round 0

Ruznami blinked owlishly at the woodsman as Dolmen emerged around the ridge and asked after their fire. He looked at it, stroking his beard. Well, they did have room. And maybe they could get some local information out of him.

Ruz puffed on his pipe and pulled out a flask. *“Care for a drink?”* he offered. *“Food should be ready soon.”* He indicated whatever they had roasting on the fire.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 3, 2021)

Ethian is busy undoing the harness knots when the stranger arrives. Seeing his non threatening demeanour, he continues with his task, letting the other deal with him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2021)

Hawthorne watched Dolman with an eye expert in spotting subtle shifts in body-language that would betray a negotiator's true intentions. The man seemed friendly enough, replying, *"I know these mountains well enough. I fell trees for lumber and firewood and sell 'em to the towns below. Simple living that suits me."*

He scratched his greying, dirty beard. It was an absent gesture, but Hawthorne saw it for what it was - a signal to someone nearby that instructed them to wait. Perhaps if they were intending to ambush the group, Dolman had reconsidered.

The woodsman gratefully took Ruznami's offer of a drink, and sat down on a rock next to the fire, placing his axe on the ground next to him.

*"Ghosts?"* he said to Argenti, *"Perhaps. We're not far from that old abandoned village. I'd stay away from there, if you don't want to find ghosts."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 4, 2021)

Continuing tackling the knots on the harness, Ethian gets curious when ghosts are mentioned. He raises his head and asks: "Tell me friend, have you seen such ghosts?"

Ethian pays close attention to the stranger and his response.









*OOC:*


insight (proficient): 21


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2021)

*"Not myself, no."* said Dolman, *"But I have had nightmares, like something was trying to get into my head, once when I camped too close."*

He indicated that _here_ might count as 'too close' for camp, with a gesture.

(Hawthorne felt that the gesture seemed to hide a signal that told an observer nearby that there was danger here. He hoped that it meant that Dolman felt that his group of agents were too formidable to ambush.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 4, 2021)

As the woodsman sits down and takes the proffered drink from Argenti, Hawthorne nods with his lips pursed a little tightly.  His read of the man gave him the hint that perhaps the woodsman wasn't truly alone out here, and Hawthorne felt that the sooner both sides could get their cards on the table the safer both sides would be.  *"So there might be ghosts in the area, eh?  Huh.  You know, since we arrived here I have had the odd feeling like we were being watched."*

He turns his eyesight away from the campfire to allow his eyes to adjust a bit more to the darkness, and takes a few steps outside the fire's radius while placing his hands on his hips to look out into the treeline to see whomever it was that Dolman seemed to be indicating to.  







*OOC:*


WIS Perception to spot others in trees: [20] + 7 = *27*
If at Disadvantage due to Dim Light: [7] + 7 = *14*







*"I hope your nightmares have not caused you too much anguish, my good man.  I admit that the attack of the massive ankheg we received on the Uldoon Trail heading to get here might have caused me a bit of mental strain as well, but thankfully we were able to dispose of that wretched creature quite easily.  I have hired a very competent band of agents I must say."*

While he did not mention the ankheg attack and their successful defense against it to intimidate Dolman directly... Hawthorne did hope that his confident revelation and slight doublespeak would convince the woodsman and whomever it was he thought was out there in the trees to think twice about engaging with them.  He turned back to Dolman with a smile and patted the crossbow in the holster on his hip. * "Strong weapons at your side make for much easier sleeping.  We shall see if that is true if the sounds I hear out there..."* (he motions into the trees) *"try to come to us during the night.  The spirits can be strong, but I'm fairly sure we can break a spirit easily enough."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 4, 2021)

Hawthorne counted at least three humanoids lurking in the shadows and underbrush at various places about a hundred yards from the camp.

*"I think you will find that animal nor man would brave to bother you here tonight."* said Dolman, a little loudly for how close he was to Hawthorne. *"My thanks for the drink and food. I think I will be on my way. I sleep more soundly lower down. I hope you fare better than I."*

He got up, stretched, and picked up his axe in a careful, non-threatening way.









*OOC:*


And if he's allowed, he will head off down the trail.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 5, 2021)

*"It was a pleasure to meet you, Mister Dolman.  I pray that your sleep this evening is relaxing and free from worry."*

Hawthorne smiles at the woodsman and gives a small wave as the man walks off.  He listens carefully to the sounds of the trees and underbrush to make sure the other three scallywags also follow Dolman further down the trail, holding his hand slightly up to the others around the campfire to hold their speech and actions for a few minutes.

After several minutes, and his confidence that Dolman and his associates have left the area, Hawthorne immediately goes into action mode.  *"Okay, so that's one potential issue disarmed for the night, but let's not let any stones go unturned.  Kaliban... Crock Jon... you're our warriors and can see in the dark, yes?  Go do a circle or two around the camp just to make sure there are no one else out there skulking about.  I counted at least three out there when our... friend... was here eating our food and drinking our drink.  Pretty sure they have all thought better of engaging us, but I'd prefer to be sure."*

He looks to Shedrick-- who is sitting by the fire with his mouth to his flask-- and motions to the young man.  *"Shedrick, I want extra eyes on the camp tonight.  There's what... seven of us?  Eight if we count Archimedes?  Let's do four on, four off and split the night in half.  Talk with everyone and figure out our watch for tonight.  I don't mind getting a later start tomorrow morning so we all can get at least five solid hours each, plus have four sets of eyes looking out there, ghosts or not."*  He motions out into the woods, then nods to the half-orc and the deep gnome to get started hopefully.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 5, 2021)

Kaliban stayed seated near the fire as the man approached and began talking to the others.  He stayed silent and waited, ready for trouble in case that was the strangers intent.  He smiles at the man as he sits at the fire and shares in their food and drink.  As the man is ushered off he stands.  He nods to Hawthorne.

*"I was going to suggest something very similar. Crock Jon you coming."*









*OOC:*


Kaliban has really bad perception.  I will use the help action to give Crock Jon advantage.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 6, 2021)

Crock Jon is pleased that he could stay in the shadows while the visitor was with them, stacking firewood. He breathes easier when Dolman leaves, and when Hawthorne gives him his instructions, he nods, giving a slight bow. "Yess'r," he says, as Kaliban invites him to join.

The two head into the woods, and start to make a perimeter, 60 feet out. That's far enough that they can still use the light from the fire, but not be easily seen.

They make two slow circles around the campsite, looking to see if there remain figures in the woods. As they do, they are also looking for places to watch from.

Assuming the perimeter seems secure, Crock Jon will squat down somewhere along the way, possibly further out, where he thinks he might have the best view. He's prepared to wait, keeping an eye on the trail, for at least an hour after their initial perimeter is secure.

If he sees a sexcond viewpoint, he'll point it out to Kaliban. "There might be a nice place to rest tonight," he suggests casually.









*OOC:*


Perception, with advantage from Kaliban: 1d20+2=21.
Survival (for the stakeout after the perimeter?) 1d20+2=20.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 7, 2021)

Crock Jon and Kaliban disappeared off into the night. They circled the campsite once, and then, not finding anyone, they headed a little further than Kaliban would have preferred, along a ridge above a trail that seemed a likely place for Dolman and his group to have left the main road. The instinct proved right; down among the trees, by then about a half a mile off, Crock Jon and Kaliban spotted a secluded campfire. Watching for awhile from a distance, they counted four figures in the firelight.









*OOC:*


You'd have to get closer to hear voices, or you can return to camp satisfied that they moved on.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 7, 2021)

Crock Jon looks at Kaliban, and whispers. "I'm not looking for a conflict, but perhaps it makes sense to keep watch from here? Ensure they keep their distance?" He looks over his shoulder -- is their firelight visible from here? "I'm happy to stay here until they bed down."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2021)

As the group plans the watches, Ethian says: “Hawthorne, if you accept, let’s do the watch together. I will be able to allow you to see in the dark for a bit”









*OOC:*


recall that Ethian has “super” night vision with an extended range of 300 ft. He can share this for 1h (eyes of the night)
He also has Vigilant Blessing, giving 1 person advantage on initiative, so if applicable, he’ll also give this to Hawthorne


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 8, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Mountain Road
Day 23/Night
Round 0

*“Eh? He seemed nice enough,”* Ruznami said, as the others all got super suspicious when Dolman left. *“Archimedes doesn’t need sleep,”* the dwarf noted. *“Archie, go on with Crock Jon,”* he instructed the owl.

The small owl took to the night sky, following the others to look over the other fire. The owl fluttered silently closer to the edge of the firelight to see if he could overhear.

Meanwhile, Ruznami tunelessly whistled as he went around the twenty foot area of camp with some thread and other ritual materials, placing an alarm spell that would awaken them noisily if they were disturbed by anyone.

Ritual cast: Alarm

Perception: 2D20.HIGH(1)+3 = [2, 15]+3 = 18

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 9, 2021)

Crock Jon and Kaliban chose to stay watching Dolman and his gang as the (likely) bandits made camp a half-mile down the mountainside from the Black Dragon Agents' own camp. They were soon joined by Archemedes, as the little owl familiar happily flitted back-and-forth between all three locations as the night wore on (only stopping once to catch a vole that had ventured out into the night; now dead and saved for later in one of Ruznami's pockets.)

In this way, Ruznami was able to determine that Dolman had indeed given off any idea of robbing the agents and planned to head down toward Maerin the following morning. The consensus in his camp was that the agents would certainly meet their doom in the mountains. Kaliban and Crock Jon kept an eye on them for a time, until they turned in for the night, and then returned to join the others. Ethian, who was on watch, spotted them far before it even seemed possible (having earlier confirmed that no one else was out there).

Ruznami's alarm allowed them through. They slept in shifts, with doubled watch, still reluctant to let their guard down, even with the magic alarm. No one invaded the camp that night, but Shedrick awoke suddenly with a loud cry. He had been mumbling in his sleep for some moments before, and afterward, all he could recall was an acute sense of having been buried alive. Others too, had a restless sleep, but the details were fuzzy.

In the morning, they packed the camp and moved on, thankful that they expected to find the ruined village by the afternoon.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 11, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Mountain Road
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

The night passed uneventfully. No bandits attacked them. So Ruznami packed up his bedroll, finding Archimedes’ dead vole among his things. He let the little owl have his breakfast, though as a spirit, he didn’t actually have to eat, but form often dictated function, so the owl still behaved as such. Packed up and ready to go, he dug out his spellbook to prepare for the day while the others finished breaking camp.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2021)

Crock Jon wakes, stretches, and goes to find a tree to pee behind. He wipes his rough hands on his trousers as he returns, and helps pack the tent and take whatever supplies he can to lighten the load of the adventurers.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2021)

The morning was brisk but clear. The group made their way further northward, heading up into the higher peaks. Around noon, they had stopped near a stream that tumbled down over the rocks, creating a cold spray on the face as they filled their waterskins. Finally, in the early afternoon, what was left of the old road widened into the main street of the abandoned mining village. They had found what remained of Vermeillon.

The village was eerily quiet. Plants and wildlife had overtaken the crumbling houses. Leafless vines climbed rotting walls. Birds and other small creatures nested in the exposed rafters, and gnarled trees protruded from the fallen roofs of a few of the buildings. The sky, now overcast, added an air of oppression that seemed to envelop the village in a melancholic haze.

Directly ahead, the road split into two trails as they wound around either side of a hill upon which stood a grand two-story brick house. The manor had fallen prey to time and the elements like the rest of the village, but it remained in better shape than many of the smaller houses. Heavy wooden double doors were flanked by dark windows, and chimneys anchored the building at each corner; their masonry crumbling. 

In front of the house at the 'V' in the road, loomed a wide, leafless tree. Its gnarled branches reached toward the clouds like twisted fingers, and its rough bark was pockmarked with large knots and beetle holes.



Spoiler: Map of Vermeillon


















*OOC:*


You'll start at the bottom middle, on the road.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaliban gathered around the others and surveyed the village.  It had seen better days.  Kaliban kicks at a couple pebbles and loosens his sword in it's scabbard.  He looks to Hawthorne.

*"So what should we do first?  I know the mine is your priority but doing a quick search of the town might be prudent."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hawthorne nods in response to Kaliban's statement, and he looks out across the ruined village, upon which he spies the old leafless tree standing in front of the old manor house.  *"No rush to get to the mine, as far as I'm concerned.  Especially considering the rumors of ghosts and spirits... a search of the town would probably do us good just to see what's still here.  But I'd recommend that everyone be very up front about anything they experience, though... if you think you see something out of the corner of your eye but it vanishes or whatnot, don't keep it to yourself.  We're going to need to keep up on all the visions we experience, in order to hopefully put things to rest."*

He takes a few steps forward on the main path heading into Vermeillon, and motions to the large tree while turning to their dwarven wizard.  *"Ruznami... you were asked to look for a tree by somebody, weren't you?  That one there seems to have the most presence in the village, right there in the middle.  You think that's the one you want?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 12, 2021)

Crock Jon walks up the central road, and places the bags he is carrying beside the old, impressive tree.He'll stay with the supplies unless instructed to go elsewhere, or if he hears a commotion.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 13, 2021)

Ethian is attentive to any details that may give clues to the presence of ghosts, spirits or undead. He looks at the manor and tells the others: “that the most defensible building here. We should clear it, and set up camp there.”









*OOC:*


perception check: 9, ouch! ;-)


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 13, 2021)

*"Hawthorne, would you like for me to mask our presence again?"* Argenti Inquires. *"Either way, do you suppose we should start investigating with this first house here, on the left?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 14, 2021)

*"I think Ethian makes sense... that manor looks in best shape and could give us a good view of the rest of the village plus perhaps have the most comfort as a staging area.  If that's the tree Ruznami needs too, then it's right there."*

He turns to Argenti and gives a little shrug. * "If it doesn't tire out your resources too much I suppose we could... but I don't know how necessary it might be if we are the only living beings here.  I trust you to make the best call for what you can do."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 15, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Mountain Road
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

*“Yes, that seems to be the tree,”* Ruznami told the others, consulting Lukas’ map. *“That puts the cemetery over there,”* he indicated. 

Ruznami headed toward the tree. He nodded to Crock John, who had taken up sentry there over the group’s supplies. The dwarf searched for the hollow of the tree and the necklace it was supposed to contain.

Perception: 1D20 = [1] = 1
Investigation: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 15, 2021)

The Agents headed up the main road for the old tree and the manor house. As they did, a cold wind blew through the town, causing shutters to rattle like chattering teeth. Between two buildings, they could see a third, larger building with a sign swinging crookedly from a single hook. In better times, it must have been a shop - the sign featured a wand crossed with a blacksmith’s hammer. 

Looking at the manor house, Ethian thought for a moment that he had seen a figure standing at a window on an upper floor, but he blinked as a spot of rain hit his eyelash, and it was gone - or perhaps had always been a smudge-mark on the glass in the shape of a man.

Crock Jon and Shedrick placed their supply packs next to the old tree while Ruznami looked about it. On the west side of the tree was a hollow knot, about 5 feet above the ground and filled with dead leaves and empty nut shells. Ruznami dug out the dried decaying mass, and found resting within the hollow, a delicate necklace: a thumb-sized platinum oval pendant threaded on a thin chain inscribed with _“For Lorna, Forever”_ in a careful script.



Spoiler: Dead Tree, Old House


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 16, 2021)

Ethian does a double take on the shadow he may have seen. He raises his hand in a friendly gesture in case he is being observed and says: "Companions, we'll need to be civilized and knock at the door. I think I saw something move inside the manor. If you agree, I'll knock and announce who we are."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 16, 2021)

"This must've been some place, back in the day," says Crock Jon. "To have a magic shop'n'all."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2021)

*"Inside the building, you say?  Huh.  Squatter or figment both seem likely and possible at this point.  I agree knocking would be the best course... to let a squatter know we're here and to make a hasty escape if they wish to avoid confrontation.  And if it's a figment?  A rapping on wood won't make a lick of difference."*  Hawthorne half-smiles to the high elf.

He then glances over towards the tree as the dwarven wizard digs through the knot opening in the trunk, throwing leaves and other detritus to the ground.  When Ruzmadi pulls out the pendant, Hawthorne nods in admiration.  *"Well, that's one duty taken care of.  But I suspect that might end up being the easiest of them all."*  Turning back to the manor and pulling his coat a little tighter around his neck as the winds blow by... he motions to the manor with his chin.  *"Let's go see who is home, shall we?  I'd like to get out of this cold if nothing else.  Maybe get a good fire going in the hearth if the building allows."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 16, 2021)

Ethian returns Hawthorne's smile and nods. He then proceeds to knock at the door, steps back and says: "Greetings, we are agents of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium. We are here to investigate the disappearance of this town and mine. We seek refuge and information."

He then waits to see if anyone opens the doors and listens to hear any noise coming from the inside.









*OOC:*


Perception 22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 16, 2021)

As the sound of Ethian's rapping knock faded, for a moment, there was nothing but the sound of the wind on the loose tiles of the roof, and the dripping from one of the gutters. Then, suddenly, a blood-piercing scream came from somewhere inside. The others were not as sure, but Ethian and Hawthorne were convinced that it came from the second floor, near the back, on the west side.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 16, 2021)

Instinctively, Ethian opens the door. "Someone may need help!" he says, as he rushes in.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaliban curses and follows Ethian into the manor.  He draws his blade as he goes prepared for any possible dangers.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 17, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami smiled as he brushed the necklace clean with his fingers. He pulled out his flask for a bit of water to help clean it. *“Found the necklace,”* he told the others. *“I’ll check out the cemetery now.”*

He headed up the road as the others headed for the house, until the blood-curdling scream split the air. Ruz jumped, looking around with surprise, then back to the others, who were heading into the house where the scream had come. Ruz hurried back to the rear of the party, drawing his wand and warhammer.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 17, 2021)

After the shock of hearing a blood curdling scream, Argenti gathers her wits as if someone handed them back to her.

*"People, here?"* The woman questions, as she readies herself to enter the house. *"Shedrick, come with us, it might not be safe out here, or in there for that matter. Be on guard!"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2021)

The scream that echoed from the confines of the building startled Hawthorne for just a moment (due to surprise if nothing else)... but the rational part of his brain then snapped back into place and of his two initial impressions for building occupants, one of them made the more sense for randomly screaming.  *"Whelp... sounds like a Figment it is then!"*

But before he could do anything else... the high elf Ethian threw the door open and rushed inside to "aid" whatever they were to find, and the snirfneblin quickly followed.  *"Wait-- I don't-- you might not--"* Hawthorne attempted to communicate... but then sighed heavily and dropped his head as the two of them rushed headlong into the manor.  *"All right then."*

Argenti quickly gathered up Shedrick to escort him inside, and Hawthorne glanced back up to see where the rest of their party had gotten to.  He waved at Crock Jon to join the others, then he saw the dwarf across the way heading towards the cemetery.  *"Ruznami!  Abort!  Change of plans!  Come on back!  Quickly!  Party inside the manor house!"*  He waited for the wizard to rejoin them, and as they all entered the manor house one by one, Hawthorne withdrew his crossbow, cocked and loaded it, and then was the last to enter, closing the door behind them all.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 18, 2021)

Crock Jon is picking his teeth when Hawthorne shouts, trying to remove a strand from some wild celery he had eaten on the hike that was now caught behind a tusk. He grabs the packs he can and takes them to the door, figuring it will only slow him down a few seconds, but concerned if he were to be responsible for losing everyone's equipment. His uncle would be disappointed in him if he let them down he knew.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 19, 2021)

By the time Ruznami had reached the back of the pack, Ethian was in the house and heading for a stairway that led to the second floor. Dust covered everything in the grand entryway. Moth-eaten cloaks hung from hooks on the left-hand wall. To both sides, hallways branched off into the gloom and beneath the stairs stood a door, leading to the back yard.

The others crossed a once magnificent rug, now dust-covered, moth-eaten, and molding, seaching left and right for signs of danger. For the moment, the house stood silent, but for the light creaking of the stairs as the elf began to ascend.



Spoiler: Mayor's House Ground Floor


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 21, 2021)

Ethian proceeds up the stairs, weapon drawn, ready to help









*OOC:*


 can you  give more details  about the scream? Did it sound like a person?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 22, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami came up behind the others. Crock Jon and Shedrick filled in the doorway, so the short dwarf tried to see around them, his warhammer and wand ready for trouble.

*“Ethian! Perhaps let Archimedes go first?”* Ruznami suggested, though anyone here probably knew more about this than he did.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 22, 2021)

Ethian stops at the beginning of the stairs. The mage was right, he was acting hastily, and had let his emotions take control. He looks at the master dwarf and signals for the Owl to go.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 23, 2021)

The scream had sounded like a woman in peril, but there was a strange, almost metallic echo underlying the voice. Ethian waited for the owl familiar to pass over his head, and then continued up the stairs. Archemedes flew, as directed, toward the room in the south-west corner, but when he arrived at the upper landing, the door was shut. As were the doors to three other rooms. However, a wide archway led to a library to the south (over the entryway downstairs, where the others were gathered).

Archemedes began a fly-around scout. As he flew under the archway, he reported by telepathic link to Ruznami, a strange humanoid figure crouched in the shadows next to a bookcase. It was wearing tatters that appeared to have once been fine clothes. Before Archemedes could make out any features, the shadows pulled tight around the creature and it was suddenly behind the owl. Archemedes tried to beat his little wings to get away, but it reached out with some sort of claw-like appendage and Ruznami felt a sudden pain, and then nothing. Archemedes was gone; crushed in a vice-grip.

This had all happened so fast that Ethian had only just reached the top of the stairs. The elf saw the creature through the shadows of the library as it crossed the floor, moving out of sight. As it did, it turned once toward him, and its human-like head held large round bug-like multi-faceted eyes. A wave of sorrow and regret washed over Ethian, but it wasn't the elf's own emotions - it came from the creature.










*OOC:*


Normally, I'd set up a whole combat-starter, but I'm not sure what will happen here. 
Everyone can post like for round one, though.


Spoiler: Rolls



"The Creature"Stealth Check: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7 Nope. Archemedes saw it.
Claw Attack: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
2D4+2 = [1, 1]+2 = 4 But got killed.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 23, 2021)

As he sees the creature, Ethian utters a small prayer _Sehanine, please help me make the right decision_









*OOC:*


 cast guidance







Upon sensing the creature’s pain and sorrow, a wave of empathy overwhelms him: “I…I am sorry to intrude, we heard a scream, and thought someone needed help. We meant no harm.”









*OOC:*


Insight to sense the creature’s intentions, guidance is used: 26


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2021)

*"Harm?  What harm?  Is someone being harmed, Ethian?  What's going on?  Kaliban, could you move up the stairs a little faster please?  We have a screaming helper causing harm that we need to address!"*

Hawthorne stands several stairs down from the landing of the second floor with the gnome and the elf in front of him blocking the way.  He turns back to the people behind him on the stairs and raises his hand,  *"Harm incoming!  Ethian's intruding on a harm thought and he's sorry for it!  Needs help with nothing meant screaming!  I think.  It's very confusing.  Not sure I got it all, Ethian was turned away from me while talking to someone else up here."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 23, 2021)

Kaliban nods to Hawthorne and follows Ethian up to the second floor.  He makes sure to hold the weapon down in a non threatening manner.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 24, 2021)

Argenti is particularly confused by Hawthorn's outburst.* "Shedrick, what does that phrase mean?"* Waiting for his answer, she stays near the back of the party with him.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 24, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 1

*“Something is up there!”* Ruznami warned the others, then he winced. *“Gah! It killed Archimedes!”* he exclaimed, angrily gripping his hammer as he followed the others up the stairs. He muttered magical words and made a sigil in the air with his hand, starting a field of energy shimmering around him to protect him from weapons.

***

*Blade Ward* (1r)



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Cast Blade Ward

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2021)

By the time everyone was on the stairs, the strange figure had backed away from Ethian, who stood with his hands out. As Ruznami and Hawthorne reached the top of the stairs, they saw it briefly before it twisted into the shadows, causing the very darkness to fold around it, and suddenly it was gone.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 3, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami blinked as the strange figure disappeared literally into the shadows. *“Anyone know what that was?”* the dwarf asked, tugging nervously at his white beard as he tried to wrack his brain for anything from all the books he had read that might match something like that.

Arcana, History, Religion: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Cast Blade Ward

Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 3, 2021)

"No idea. Are you alright, sir?" asks Crock Jon standing behind Ruznami. He looks around to see if he can help anyone.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2021)

Still shaken by the emotions he felt, Ethian says half to his myself, half to the others: “I’m not sure what it was, but it could have attacked me and it didn’t. I also felt it’s sorrow and regret wash over me…” he whispers to himself _Lady Sehanine, help me discern what the creature was_









*OOC:*


 cast guidance that will be used for Religion check (not sure what other check to do): 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 5, 2021)

The creature was entirely unusual - it was psychic torment like a ghost, and yet corporeal; it wore tattered clothes like it had once been humanoid, and yet had a feral, insect-like face, and it had pincer-claws; it wielded magic to bend shadows and disappear (teleport, perhaps?)

Ruznami and Ethian discussed the creature briefly, and the Dwarf gathered the evidence and looked through some folios that he had brought along for just this purpose. He longed for the luxury of the full Library at Candlekeep, certain that there he could find everything they would want to know on the creature.

Only one creature fit all the criteria, though the folio had little information beyond a name: Meenlock.

The only other thing he could find was the word was also listed in his notes under "Fey Infestations".


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 5, 2021)

"Would it help if I tried to grab it for you, sir?" asks Crock Jon. "I don't mind giving it  try."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 5, 2021)

Crock Jon's suggestion might work. The creature could not have gone far. The way that it had folded shadows, stepping through, would require nearby shadows to step out of. It was light outside, and while that would make for deep shadows, it was a ways to the treeline - too far for most minor magics. The creature would be running, or it would be hiding. Hiding seemed the better bet.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> "Would it help if I tried to grab it for you, sir?" asks Crock Jon. "I don't mind giving it  try."




“Good idea, just hold on a moment”. Ethian mumbles a few words and touches Crock Jon, who feels empowered by divine magics.









*OOC:*


Cast guidance on the half orc. He gets +1d4 on his next ability check.

concentrating on guidance


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 6, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

Ruznami considered what he knew from his notes. It wasn’t much. *“Fey infestation,”* he said. *“That suggests something like cold iron will be anathema to it. Protection from fey spells would be good. I do have it prepared, but I can only cast it on one person at a time. Perhaps Ethian could prepare it, as well. That would give two of us protection.”*

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2021)

*"If it didn't attack you, Ethian... perhaps it is not a creature that needs immediately removal.  I think if Crock Jon can get his hands on it and we can get a sense of what it is and what it wants, we can take care of things without bloodshed."*

Hawthorne looks around the second floor landing and nods in approval.  *"Not a bad design choice.  Whomever furnished this home had a good eye and solid taste."*  He sniffs the air twice.  *"Could use a good cleaning though."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 6, 2021)

Crock Jon advances towards the library, stopping to pick up the body of the owl. 

He peers around for the creature hiding in shadows, advancing towards, towards the archway and the library.









*OOC:*


Perception 1d20+2=12. Saving Guidance for a grapple.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 6, 2021)

Ethian also looks for the creature









*OOC:*


perception 26! Natural 20!!! ;-)


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 7, 2021)

Argenti stays in the back with Shedrick, worried that the creature might come for the hapless help. But does not see much of anything.









*OOC:*


 Looking around is worse than passive perception lol.
Perception: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 7, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 0

Unfortunately, there was no body of Archimedes for Crock Jon to pick up, no evidence the owl had ever been here.

*“If you give me an hour and a half or so, I can cast some spells,”* Ruznami said. *“Otherwise I can go around with you and just look.”*

Investigation: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
Perception: 1D20 = [10] = 10

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: 
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 13, 2021)

As it was obvious that the creature was no longer in the library, the group made a quick search of the upper floor, opening the doors to the rooms. Each of the four corners of the building had fireplaces for each of the four rooms, long unused. The rooms were dust-covered and disheveled, but surprisingly intact for having been so long derelict. Not one appeared to have anything living there, at least not larger than the odd rodent.

Hawthorne, on the south-west corner found himself in what must have been the master bedroom. In spite of it not being the largest of the rooms, it held the largest bed, the most elaborate wardrobe, and held the best view of the village out its southern window. It also had a small writing desk, littered with stained papers.

Suddenly, there was a noise from downstairs - a thump, the sound of a sword being drawn, and Shedrick's voice called, *"Aah! It's down here! It's trying to grab me!"*



Spoiler: Upstairs











*OOC:*




Spoiler: Rolls



Creature vs Shedrick Claw: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14 for 2D4+2 = [3, 1]+2 = 6
Shedrick vs Paralysis dc11 Con Save: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 13, 2021)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlock
     


Spoiler: Map of Mayor's House







(General Features)
*Difficult Terrain:* Stairs, Furniture
*Visibility:* Dim (Though Argenti has a light spell?)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 8/36 (8/41) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 22/31 (27/36) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 (40/40) THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 2/3
-*RuzMirror* AC12 3/3 (6+ hits dupe)
(NPCs)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 10/16 THP 7/7 PP12





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlock* AC15 HP 31/31 PP14*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 14, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 1

At the yell from Shedrick downstairs, Ruznami leaped into action. Gripping wand and warhammer, he raced as fast as he could down the stairs He spotted the creature over the railing.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: 
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: *DASH *should put him at H3.
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 14, 2021)

*OOC:*


So if I move down the stairs is there a point that I can jump over the railing and land near the meenlock?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 15, 2021)

*OOC:*





VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So if I move down the stairs is there a point that I can jump over the railing and land near the meenlock?



You can vault to I4 from I3 with a dc12 or from J3 with a dc10 athletics check. If you fail, you take 3 damage and land prone. Otherwise, you're good to go.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 15, 2021)

*OOC:*




FitzTheRuke said:


> You can vault to I4 from I3 with a dc12 or from J3 with a dc10 athletics check. If you fail, you take 3 damage and land prone. Otherwise, you're good to go.



Can I substitute acrobatics for the athletics check?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 15, 2021)

*OOC:*





VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Can I substitute acrobatics for the athletics check?



Sure. I should have thought of that desire.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2021)

_Oh, for the love of..._ Hawthorne thinks to himself as he hears his footman cry out from down below.

*"DON'T TRY AND WRESTLE WITH THE THING, SHEDRICK!  WHAT THE HECK IS THE MATTER WITH YOU?!?" *He rolls his eyes and sighs, picturing in his mind's eye the two of them mano a mano, doofslapping each other and whimpering like small children.  *"JUST DROP AND COWER LIKE YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO AND LET THE PROFESSIONALS HANDLE IT!"*

As the others all begin to rush for the stairs, he follows along behind with his crossbow armed and ready.  From where he ends up standing at the top of the staircase, he sees if he has any possible shot at the creature below... and if any of his compatriots have already attacked it before him, he aims the crossbow and fires at it.  Of course, in his attempts to avoid hitting any in the group, the shot doesn't even come close.









*OOC:*


Initiative: [7] + 2 = 9

Crossbow attack vs AC 15: [6] + 4 = 10 (miss)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 16, 2021)

Kaliban curses and runs down the stairs.  Seeing Shedrick being attacked by the creature he vaults over the railing and lands next to them.  He draws his blade and settles into a fighting stance.  Kaliban takes a second to glance at Shedrick and the man is pushed out of harms way.  The gnome then raises his shield and prepares for any attack from the creature.









*OOC:*


Moving to I3 and vaulting over the railing.  
Acrobatics check to jump downstairs: 1d20+5 *16*.  
I am then going to use telekenetic movement to move Shedrick up to 30 feet away from the enemy.  If the door is still open I will move him outside.  If it is closed he will be next to the door.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 16, 2021)

Crock Jon hears Hawthorne's instructions, and recognizes his wisdom. Still, he can't do nothing, even if he is just a hired guide. He rushes down the stairs and occupies the space that Shedrick had just magic ally vacated, and does his best to prevent the creature from even escaping. 

"Shall I try to grab 'im for yuh, sir?" he asks waving his arms in hopes of distracting the creature for the professionals.









*OOC:*


Move and Dash = 60', which should put him to the staircase, down the staircase, and at J5.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 17, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> "Shall I try to grab 'im for yuh, sir?" he asks waving his arms in hopes of distracting the creature for the professionals.



Ethian lets the others pass first and then runs down the stairs. He voices his agreement to Crock Jon :"Go for it!". He stands ready to strike should the creature turn hostile.









*OOC:*


Ready action: Ethian will cast booming blade on the creature if it makes a hostile move. From counting the squares, he should be next to it in the staircase. @J3/ J15 which I think are the same spot) If I miscounted/misinterpreted the map, change my actions to dash to i5


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 19, 2021)

*"Shedrick? Are you hurt?"* Argenti asks as she makes her way to the top of the stairs, ready for trouble.









*OOC:*


 Moving to g 15, reading an action to Eldritch Blast the creature should it make an aggressive action


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 2, 2022)

Everyone rushed for the stairs. The creature was grabbing at Shedrick with its claw-like hand. While Croc Jon thundered down the creaky steps, Kaliban leaped over and telekinetically lifted the lad away, placing him safely near the open front door. The creature looked about in dismay and shrieked - the chilling sound like a woman in distress. It ducked as Hawthorne fired a crossbow bolt from the top of the stairs (it was more a warning shot than an attempt to harm the thing) and as it found itself increasingly surrounded, it stepped back into the shadows under the stairs, folding them around itself.

Suddenly, it was by Shedrick again, in the shadow of the front door. Thankfully, instead of grabbing at the lad, who now had his sword out, it ducked away from him and out the door, but it was obviously distressed by the daylight, and it covered its face with a malformed arm and stumbled on the stoop while making shrieking noises.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 2, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlock
     


Spoiler: Map of Mayor's House







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Stairs and Furniture
*Visibility:* Inside Dim; Outside Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 36/36 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 7/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 2/3
(NPCs)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 16/16 THP 1/7 PP12





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlock* AC15 HP 31/31 PP14*


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 3, 2022)

Shedrick had opened his mouth to complain to Argenti about his ribs, which were sore from where the creature had pinched him when he'd flown through the air to the door. 

When the thing appeared beside him in the doorway, he called out, *"Ah! It's over here now!"* 









*OOC:*


Shedrick is at 10/16 HP


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 3, 2022)

Crock Jon sees the creature at the doorway, and sees it resist the daylight. He steps up to it and attempts to grab it. If he is successful, he begins to walk it outside into the light, away from shadows.

"I think I got 'im for yuh, sir."









*OOC:*


Move 20' to J9.
Action: attempt to grapple. 1d20+6=24. Assuming that's a hit, speed is now halved, so remaining 10' --> 5'.
Move 5' with creature to J8 (it's at J7), or towards a better light source if there is one.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 4, 2022)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 2

Ruznami clambered further down the stairs, nearly reaching the bottom, but he could see the creature now holding Shedrick. Argenti was a bit in the way, but the dwarven mage lifted his wand and swirled it, gathering fire and shooting it at the creature.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: Move to K5 (double move cost through Ethian)
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Scorching Ray at the meenlock (probably with cover from Argenti)
Scorching Ray fire damage: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12
2D6 = [4, 1] = 5
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
2D6 = [1, 6] = 7
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
2D6 = [2, 2] = 4
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 6, 2022)

Kaliban blinks as the creature vanishes again in the darkness.  He turns at the yelp of Shedrick and moves towards the creature.  Once he gets close he waits, only striking if it breaks free from Crock Jon's grasp.









*OOC:*


I will move to I9 and ready my action for if it breaks free of Crock Jon's grapple.  If it does I will strike it with my rapier.

Readied Rapier strike on Meenlock.: 1d20+5 *11* 1d8+3 *7*.  Roll just incase I can use the readied action.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 7, 2022)

*"What in Mount Celestia's name is going on down there?!?  Shedrick, when in the hells did you learn to fly?!?  Does my father know you had that magic and just never told me, because I would be very disappointed in being kept in the dark about something like that!"*

If/when the folks in front of him on the stairs make their way down, Hawthorne follows.  Otherwise he remains where he is at the back of the line.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 10, 2022)

Ethian will come down the stairs and do anything he can to help Croc grapple and drag the creature to the light








*OOC:*


croc’s roll was good, but he gets a help action for what it’s worth


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 10, 2022)

Hawthorne followed Ruznami down the stairs, frustrated that the dwarf moved so slowly. Having passed the landing, the dwarf mage suddenly sent three small balls of fire hurtling over the heads of Argenti and Crock Jon, as the latter crossed the foyer to catch the fleeing creature. 

Two of them struck the creature, who wailed in pain and anguish as Shedrick ducked past it, rushing back into the house. The third went out the front door and scorched its way along the damp grass under the old tree. *"Aah!"* called Shedrick, *"Please don't burn me, sir!"*

Crock Jon, Ethian, and Kaliban surrounded the creature and the half-orc brawler wrapped his big arms around it, lifting it off its feet in a bear-hug. He hefted it into the daylight, and held it tight. The thing struggled in vain, making loud screeching noises.









*OOC:*


It can't possibly beat a 24 grapple. Ruz did 11 damage to it. Argenti can still act for round 2, as well as 3, if she has anything she wants to do other than watch.







        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlock
     


Spoiler: Map of Mayor's House






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Stairs and Furniture
*Visibility:* Inside Dim; Outside Bright (It's daytime)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 36/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)
*Ruznami* AC15 HP 26/26 THP 0/7 AW10/10 HD 4/4 PP10* PInv15 SS 4/4 2/3
(NPCs)
*Shedrick* AC13 HP 10/16 THP 0/7 PP12





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlock* AC15 HP 20/31 PP14*


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 11, 2022)

Crock Jon squeezes tight, as the creature's unearthly howls let loose into articulate speech. He tries to punch, but its squirming challenges him while he holds on.









*OOC:*


Fighting style: 1d4=1 point damage to grappled foe. No move.
Action: Attack (punch): 1d20+6=13, damage = 1d8+4=11 (if advantage from Ethian, no difference; apologies for the separate links; having trouble with the roller)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 11, 2022)

Argenti furrows her brow at the creature, attacking the help is just bad manners.

*"Malus." *The genasi condemns it while casting an evil eye, before casting one of her glowing green stones at it.* "Hya!"

"Do you need more assistance with that?"* She asks coldly, readying to strike.









*OOC:*


 Sorry for the delay, I got sick.
Casting _Hex_ on the creature, so that it's dexterity checks are at an automatic disadvantage.
Casting _Eldritch Blast_
Eldritch Blast: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
1D10+4+2+1D6 = [6]+4+2+[2] = 14 

Ready an action to cast again, in case the creature tries anything else.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 11, 2022)

Ruznami Warmaker
Vermellion
Day 24/Morning
Round 3

Ruznami rushed down the stairs and pulled his warhammer as he approached the creature held by Crock John. He swung at the creature to try and put it down.

***



Spoiler: Actions and Rolls



Save: 
Move: to I9
Free Object Interaction: 
Action: Attack Meenlock
Warhammer: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Bonus Action: 
Reaction: Opportunity Attack, Absorb Elements, Shield

Opportunity Attack:

Concentration: 
Conditions: 
Inspiration:





Spoiler: Mini Stats



*Ruznami*
Initiative: +2
Perception: +0
Speed: 25
AC: 15
HP: 26/26    HD: 4/4d6+2

*Archimedes (Owl familiar)*
Initiative: +1
Perception: +3 Advantage, Darkvision 120
Speed: 60 (fly); 5 (walk)
AC: 11
HP: 1

*Prepared Spells
Cantrips:* Blade Ward, Booming Blade, Fire Bolt, Lightning Lure
*1)* 4/4 Absorb Elements, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*2)* 3/3 Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
*Rituals
(1) *Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify
*Spellbook
(1)* Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Magic, Find Familiar, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil and Good, Shield
*(2)* Arcane Lock, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray






Spoiler: Goals



Leave flowers on the grave of Lukas Grosvenor’s wife Lorna.
Look for Lorna’s necklace in the hollow tree.





Spoiler: Party



Hawthorne Grandview - male Human rogue inquisitive
Kaliban - male deep gnome psi-warrior


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 11, 2022)

*"Hey now, hey now!  Let's not go overboard, people!  No need for senseless killing, we did invade its domicile after all.  If Crock Jon has it restrained we don't want to aggravate or frighten it any further, especially if it can manipulate or project emotion like Ethian said upstairs."*

He walks across the the main hall of the house to the front door, taking a moment to place a hand on Shedrick's shoulder and look into the lad's eyes.  *"You all right, Shedrick?  Bit of a fright there, eh?"*  He gives the shoulder a squeeze of support, then continues on outside the house to where the creature is being held by Crock Jon.  Hawthorne walks right up to it and says with a loud and strong voice *"Now... let's see who you REALLY are!"* while reaching his hand up to the creature's neck as though to grab the base of a mask.

He then suddenly stops and turns to the rest of the group with a slight smile.  *"Kidding.  Just kidding."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 17, 2022)

Hawthorne's joke reflected a mystery-comedy puppet show that was popular in Baldur's Gate, where the "ghost" was revealed in the end to have been the Grand Duke's gardener, much to the surprise and delight of the audience. It had been so popular, that it had spawned knock-offs, homages, and pastiches, all more ridiculous than the last. Shedrick, who had been shaken and frightened a moment before, burst out in laughter, then replied bravely, *"I'll be all right, sir!"*

Crock Jon held the creature fast. It tried to pinch at him, but he had its arms held awkwardly, and he stepped into the sunlight, where the thing couldn't bend shadows to escape. It twisted its head, trying to shade its strange eyes from the light while making piteous yet bone-chilling wails.









*OOC:*


It does have a fear aura. Anyone starting their turn within 10 feet must make a dc11 wisdom save or be frightened. Crock Jon at least should roll that save. Argenti can probably shoot it again (it did try to attack, miserably) and @Steve Gorak Ethian and @VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban have yet to act this round (They should both roll the save first). Anyone who feels that their character would have "gotten" Hawthorne's joke, can have advantage on the roll.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 17, 2022)

"Aah!"

 Crock Jon feels flies on the creature he holds bury into his skin, or so he imagines. His muscles lock up, but he holds on tight.









*OOC:*


Wis save: 1d20=8 fail. But looking at the Frightened condition, I think he can hold on still: can't move closer (check) and disadvantage on ability checks (including attempts to maintain the grapple from now on, unless there is Help.). Does that seem right?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


wis save 18, success







Ethian pushes back the magical fear emanating from the creature. The compassion he initially felt is being replaced by anger. “Why don’t you yield!” He states in anger as he continues to assist Crock with thr grapple









*OOC:*


help action


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaliban continues to stay near Crock Jon and the restrained creature.  He feels the waves of fear emanating from the creature and stays cautious ready to intervene if it attempts attack their group again.









*OOC:*


Wisdom save: 1d20 *19*

Held action to attack if the thing breaks free and attacks again.

Readied Rapier strike on Meenlock.: 1d20+5 *10* 1d8+3 *11*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 20, 2022)

Argenti sees Hawthorn go for the creature's neck, and takes that as a signal to press the attack.  The glowing green rock grazes just past the creatures head immediately after Hawthorn says he was kidding.

*"Kidding?"* The confused genasi asks.









*OOC:*


Eldritch Blast: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D10+4+2+1D6 = [3]+4+2+[3] = 12


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hawthorne feels his nerves twinge for a moment as Argenti's stone rockets past him and then past the creature... and he turns back to the young woman with a raised eyebrow.  *"Really?  You know, if you wanted a raise, Argenti, you could have just asked."*  He holds the look for just a moment, then breaks out into a grin and lets out a guffah one time.  He then turns back to the meenlock, as the twinge of nerves he feels towards it being swallowed and ignored.









*OOC:*


WIS save vs Frightened: (11) + 3 = 14 (success)







*"Do you speak, creature?  Can you understand me?"*  He waits a moment for response, then looks at the young half-orc holding onto the creature tightly. * "Crock Jon, if this creature does not respond in a method we can understand, I think the best thing to do would be for you to walk it out of the village if possible and let it go.  We can maintain an eye on it to make sure it leaves the area and doesn't come back."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2022)

"As yuh say, suh."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 3, 2022)

As everyone stood nearby to ready to help if need be, Crock Jon wrestled the creature into a submissive hold. It tried to slip through its own shadow, but the big half-orc held it tight, stepping into the brightest-lit spot on the road outside the manor house.

The creature seemed like it should be able to understand Hawthorne as he spoke, but it just made eerie, pathetic cries in response and cast out a general feeling of sorrow and discontent.









*OOC:*


Combat is probably over for now.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 4, 2022)

Ethian retrieved some rope and proceeded to tying the creature up: first its legs, then arms. Being an experienced sailor, he was quick and effective, even though the creature wasn't cooperating. 

As he was working, he asked his companions: "Anybody know how we can find out what it is?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hawthorne admires the knots the elf tied around the creature's arms and legs, and then responds to Ethian's query.  *"Honestly at this point do we even really NEED to know what it is, my friend?  I almost think we have pretty good evidence that it just wants to be left alone, so I say we give it its wish.  Crock Jon can walk it out of the village and then let it go-- leave its hands bound together but release the ropes around its legs and then watch it scramble off down the mountain."*

He motions with his chin to the manor house behind him.  *"We just need to get ourselves settled in in there, take a break from all the hullabaloo, and get ourselves prepared to examine the mine.  The sooner we can get rid of this creature, the sooner we can do all that, I say."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 5, 2022)

"As you say, suh. When I come back, I can get the bags too."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 5, 2022)

DEFCON 1 said:


> He motions with his chin to the manor house behind him.  *"We just need to get ourselves settled in in there, take a break from all the hullabaloo, and get ourselves prepared to examine the mine.  The sooner we can get rid of this creature, the sooner we can do all that, I say."*




"Hmm, what if it is hostile, and warns its friends? If you give me a few minutes, I want to ask Sehanine for guidance".









*OOC:*


 I'll let the others chime in, but barring any other proposed course of action, Ethian will cast Augury as a ritual to see if it is a good idea to release the creature













*OOC:*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 5, 2022)

Kaliban nods to Ethian.

*"That is a good idea but what is the plan if your god indicates letting it go is a bad idea.  We do not have the manpower to keep it prisoner.  If it is hostile and can't be released then what are our other options?"*

Kaliban then turns to Croc.

*"If we do release the creature I will join you.  It is not wise to be moving about alone."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 5, 2022)

Crock Jon hesitates, and looks to everyone giving him instructions. His Uncle had said things like this happen. The creature squirming in his grasp, he held on and awaited a decision.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 5, 2022)

Ethian prayed for portents, and the light on his face shifted momentarily, as if he stood in a lunar eclipse. He understood the warning: Woe. No good would come from letting the creature go.

But what _was_ the alternative?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


So not sure if this is valid but can I make an arcana or religion roll to figure out what I know about Meenlocks?  As a player I know that Meenlocks are NE fey that are completely irredeemable but not sure if my PC knows this.  Below is a Roll just incase,

Arcana/Religion roll to remember detaisl on the Meenlock: 1d20+5 *14* That is with my Religion modifier if Arcana was better it will be a 12.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 6, 2022)

Kaliban had heard of creatures such as these. He was able to name it as a "Meenlock" and to supply that it was some sort of telepathic tormenting fey.









*OOC:*


I suppose it's possible that someone knows more, if anyone would like to venture their own Int roll. Not Crock Jon or Shedrick. They have no idea.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 6, 2022)

Argenti studies the creature, one of many she isn't familiar with in these lands. It's face is far to insectoid for the genasi to come to any conclusions about it's intentions.

*"Is this one of the local bugs?"* She asks while fidgeting with one of her green stones. *"Can we not just squish it with a rock?"*









*OOC:*


 Argenti did her best, but her best isn't good enough for this sort of thing, hah.
Insight check: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hawthorne shakes his head after hearing what the deep gnome had to say regarding these creatures, and he squints at the struggling thing in Crack Jon's arms.  When Argenti brings up squashing it with a rock, the look on the young man's face can obviously indicate he isn't thrilled with the idea.

*"I don't know... that seems rather... drastic?  But if Ethian says this poor fey thing will only bring us issue, I don't know what's our other choices."*

He takes a few moments to think about what little he knows about this thing's history, but also with what they determined just based upon their encounter with it thus far _(not going to roll Arcana or Religion as I'm not proficient with either.)_

Confident that Jon has a solid grip and that out here in the open the fey has little strength to fight against the halfork, Hawthorne considers the alternatives.  *"All right, so what do we know?  We know this is a fey, we know that it moans and cries and can make us feel hopeless.  We also know that when there is darkness about it can seemingly pass through areas portalling about.  That leads me to think that if we determine we don't want to just destroy the thing... something I'm not exactly keen to do as it is defenseless although I'll submit to the group's opinion on that score... our other best option would be to tie it down someplace out in the open in direct sunlight so that it can't port away.  Then we just try to get up to the caves and get everything taken care of before the sun sets down."*

He glances up at the sky and what sunlight and/or cloud cover might be throwing down, then looks around the small village to see if there is anything the would be solid enough to tie the meenlock to but which would not produce any shadows that the creature could fall through.  







*OOC:*


INT (Investigation): 1d20+7: (8) + 7 = *15*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 7, 2022)

“This fey has not harmed us meaningfully, we’re the ones that encroached on its space. The two options I see are either to release it, or to tie it up. Violence isn’t justified. I would prefer to release it, but I’m afraid it may be our downfall. This is why I want to consult Sehanine”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 7, 2022)

At the moment, the best spot to keep the creature was in an open grass-covered garden on the hill behind the manor-house. Nothing could stop shadows from passing over the area by late afternoon, but such was the best they could do.

*"I could stay and guard it."* suggested Ruznami, who was interested in studying the creature.









*OOC:*


And is currently missing his player.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 7, 2022)

Crock Jon listens to the conversation, and is ready to take orders. He considers the creature in his grasp, still struggling. Does it appear to be in pain from the sunlight? Are they talking about torturing it? If not, he says nothing and does as he is told.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 9, 2022)

*"I could stay with Sage Ruznami, to watch his back," s*uggested Shedrick to Hawthorne, hoping that he wouldn't have to go into the haunted mine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 9, 2022)

With the dwarf and his batman both stating their willingness to watch over the creature in the middle of the garden up on the hill, Hawthorne nods and motions to Crock Jon.  *"Then let's do that.  Take this thing up the hill and we will stake him off in the garden so there are no shadows for it to escape within.  Ruznami, Shedrick... let's make sure it stays put, but don't risk your lives over the thing.  Keep a safe distance once we get it secured.  The rest of us?  Let's just do a quick investigation of the manor house... get our geared stowed... then make our way to the mine once we are ready so we can get that done hopefully before the long shadows of late day give us issues."*

He nods to everyone and then begins walking up the hill to get the stake set up for the meenlock to be tied to.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 9, 2022)

Crock Jon nods, and mumbles "As you say", as he starts up the hill.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 11, 2022)

It was early afternoon when the group was ready to venture forth toward the mine. The prisoner was secured to a stake in the manor's garden (now a grass-and-weed-covered field) and Ruznami and Shedrick had a good view of it from one of the manor's upper windows. The manor house had been thoroughly searched. Nothing of particular interest had been found, but in spite of general wear, the manor would make a fine base of operations while the Agents were in Vermeillon.

The day was clear and a brisk wind blew from the north-east, directly into their faces as they travelled toward the mine. Pink-cheeked and squinting, a half-hour later, they found a gaping hole in the mountainside that marked the entrance to the platinum mine. Several carts sat outside the enterence cavern. One was filled with rock and dirt that had long ago been pulled from the mine, while the others were piled with large beams of wood - new supports that should have been, but were never installed, after the unfortunate collapse.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 11, 2022)

Tyimng down the meenlock is an unpleasant task for Crock Jon It's not clear what the creature feels -- and he knows well enough the ways that evil dissembles -- but at the same time, it seems an awkward stopgap. For all they knew there were a dozen more within the house, and surely they wouldn't tie so many of these things here in the open. Watching them would be a full time job. 

He's thinking about the orders he's likely to be given, though, when an all-clear is given from the house. Okay, not a dozen more, he realizes. And there are others willing to watch this one. He pulls the knots tight, as best he can, and he leaves to see if anyone needs some water carried. The meenlock's screaming still echoes in his ears.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Standing outside the mine, the brisk winds blowing past all of them making chills run through them... Hawthorne takes a moment to take in his exploratory party.  A burly and muscular halfork that follows orders more readily than anyone he has ever had the pleasure to work with... a svirfneblin of extreme cunning and intellectual prowess whose mental capabilities far outshines anyone back home... a devout and calming high elf that binds people together as well as the greatest team leaders his parent company could ever hope of employ... and the more charismatic and charming young woman whose feats of magic just overpowered you with strength, grace, and awe.  Four better people Hawthorne could not ask for on this mission.  And this doesn't even include the most extraordinary wizard and his devout footman back at the manor house keeping an eye on things.

*"All right everyone.  Here we are.  As always... this is about gathering information, not being heroes.  We may need to fight our way through things down there, and we have no idea the spirits or creatures that have caused this place to be abandoned for so long... so keep your eyes and ears open, pass on anything notable you sense no matter how inconsequential you think it might be, and let's get going."*

He looks at his team... several of whom are either heavily armored, immensely strong, or who had eyesight more than suited for underground perception... and he motioned to lead them forward. * "Who wants to take the lead and usher us forward?  We are at your leisure."*  And as they begin moving, Hawthorne's hand pulls out his crossbow from its holster, and he loads and cocks it, preparing to shoot at anything that might try and take on his team.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


all caught up. character to follow soon if you'd be so kind to just pause so I don't have to be introduced inside the belly of some beast


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 11, 2022)

Kaliban looks at Hawthorne and steps forward.  He pulls his shield from his back and draws his blade.

*"I'll take the lead."*  He then looks at Hawthorne.  *"Do you want a torch or other light?  I don't need it but it will be dark down there."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 11, 2022)

Crock Jon will go where he's told. He carries no weapons and is there as a porter, but he sees in the dark pretty well.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 11, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> all caught up. character to follow soon if you'd be so kind to just pause so I don't have to be introduced inside the belly of some beast



“Before we go in, I’d like to examine the carts. If we can get one of them to roll, I believe it would be wise to bring some of these beams, in case we need to secure some shafts.”

Ethian looks at the carts and beckons Crock Jon “What do you think, could we rely on this one? I can do some minor repairs with magic.”


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 11, 2022)

Crock Jon looks and the carts, but doesn't have much to offer -- "never really spent much time in a mine," he confesses. "Sorry". 









*OOC:*


Investigation w/advantage for land vehicles = 6 UGH.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 12, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *"Do you want a torch or other light?  I don't need it but it will be dark down there."*



*"I'll probably need some bit of light, unless Ethian's divine abilities are available again.  But I have no idea how long we will be down there, so I don't wish to tax him unnecessarily."

"Ethian, what do you think?"* Hawthorne calls, looking over to where the high elf had been... only to now notice he and Crock Jon examining the mine carts.  He walks over to where they are, and having grown up around mining equipment all his life and with his keen eye of detail... he instantly picks out a handful of issues he sees with it.









*OOC:*


INT (Investigation): (19) + 7 = *26*







*"Axle's bent a bit there... the guide pin looks to be missing... there's two bolts that have fallen out from the bucket here and here... and based upon the rust build-up, these cotter pins are going to snap at any moment and then the wheels are going to come right off."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 12, 2022)

While Croc Jon and Ethian followed Hawthorne's advice on how best to get a mine-cart repaired so that they could take along some extra support beams, Argenti sensed a kindred spirit nearby. An elemental energy was manifesting itself in a pile of dirt and rocks, which began to quiver and form into a squat humanoid shape.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 12, 2022)

*"Oh?*" Argenti speaks in the Primordial tongue as she watches the dirt take form. *"Hello there friend! I am Argenti, who might you be?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 12, 2022)

The grinding of the stones raising up didn't quite finish before the thing spoke. In Argenti's experience, that was very hasty for an earth elemental. The rumblings of the Terran language went for some time.

"Groeruerutuiongsa ukhdvaeruntuuroerurosa! 
Durn'tu beru ukhulukhromerud.
ul ukhm ukhn ukhgeruntu saeruntu tuur hoeruulp Arogeruntuio brg hoeruro pukhturourn. Ul ukhm hrgperurosatuhoeruneru cukhiorongurrom. Yuru mukhrg koukhulul meru Cukhioron.

Whoukhtu ulukhnguukhgeru sahouruuld ul saperuukhk??"


The creature is dark, it pulled the stones of the mine to form it's body...but even after finishing the move, you can see the stones darkening as the spirit fills immovable stone with its life essence.



Spoiler: Translation



Greetings adventurers. Don't be alarmed. 
I am an agent sent to help Argenti by her patron.
I am Hypersthene Cairngorm. You may call me Cairn.

What language do you speak?



OOC: just some mangling of the English - you can see the traces of the original by removing RU and UR sounds


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 12, 2022)

DEFCON 1 said:


> *"I'll probably need some bit of light, unless Ethian's divine abilities are available again.  But I have no idea how long we will be down there, so I don't wish to tax him unnecessarily."
> 
> "Ethian, what do you think?"* Hawthorne calls, looking over to where the high elf had been... only to now notice he and Crock Jon examining the mine carts.  He walks over to where they are, and having grown up around mining equipment all his life and with his keen eye of detail... he instantly picks out a handful of issues he sees with it.
> 
> ...




Ethian acknowledges the request with a nod. "I don't have the ability to make light, but when required, i can give you the ability to see in darkness. It only lasts an hour though, so better to wait until it is absolutely necessary, unless you want to roll the dice and do this now"

After seeing Hawthorne's assessment of the cart, Ethian smiles at the man's technical knowledge: "It seems we asked the right man!" Ethian then begins summoning magic, as some of the cracks on the cart start vanishing. He is interrupted by the unexpected movement of stones, and turns his attention to Argenti that seems to be engaging with it.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 13, 2022)

*"Pleased to meet you,  Cairn!"* Argenti beams a wide smile.* "I believe everyone here speaks the trade tongue, common they call it."*

The Genasi turns to wave down the rest of the group.* "**Everyone, I would like to introduce you to Hypersthene Cairngorm."* She pauses just a moment, as if someone interrupted her. *"He is my assistant!"*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2022)

*"You're...?" * Hawthorne looks at the anthropomorphized rock pile now standing next to Argenti and his brow furrows in slight confusion.

*"Uh... that's uh... I uh, didn't realize you could... uhhhhhh... so..."*

Hawthorne turns and glances at Ethian and Crock Jon, both of whom are standing next to him at the mine cart, then he shrugs his shoulders and opens and closes his mouth a couple of times.

*"Fine!  Sure!  Glad to have... uh... you're... assistant?  To join us... in uh... the mine." *


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 13, 2022)

Crock Jon looks at the creature that has emerged from the ground beneath his feet, and like a good boxer begins to assess him as a potential opponent. Its granite fists look deadly, and yet it carries itself like a warrior, with armour and weapons. It is built to fight, and ready to do so.

Mr. Hawthorne seems almost amused that he has appeared, like this sort of thing happens to him all the time.

How fast does a boulder strike? Crock Jon looked forward to finding out. He approaches, and introduces himslelf. 

"Hey. Cairngorm? I'm Crock Jon. Dan you help us with this mine cart over here?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2022)

"Zuk a zopt lad-guage. Kzuze be."


Spoiler: Translation



Such a soft language. Excuse me.



The stones around the lower face move just slightly positioning in less angular shapes
"How about this? Better, yes?"
It nods to Crock Jon
"Glad to." after which it throws itself on its face with a solid _crack_
After a second or two it raises its head.
"Hmmm..."
It moves its arms downward and pushes against the earth. The torso raises from the ground which surprises it enough it flops down again.
Getting up to its legs, it looks at the group.
"The earth here is not letting me through. There must be other spirits, powerful ones, keeping me out."
Cairn walks toward the wagon.
"What do I do?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 14, 2022)

The minecart was repaired and loaded with extra supports (and a few tools that were around that could be repaired by Ethian's magics.) Croc Jon pushed the cart, which creaked along the mostly-intact track that lead into the main tunnel. 

The mine was dark and damp, with the sound of dripping water echoing from deep within. The light faded faster than it should as the group began to move deeper, until they were wrapped in oppressive gloom and shadow. 

Somewhere deeper, a soft noise sounded like the cry of a baby, and a weeping woman.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 14, 2022)

Ethian whispers to Hawthorne “Now is a good time for you to see”









*OOC:*


 Ethian uses his eyes of the night ability. Hawthorne, Hypersthene, Croc Jon and Kaliban  now have darkvision 300 ft (Ethian always has this) - note that Ethian gets to use this on his wis mod (4) characters, I picked the extra ones figuring that it may be useful, let me know if next time I should include Argenti (figures that devil’s sight is good enough


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 15, 2022)

*"And the mine said let there be dark.  And there was dark.  And Ethian saw the dark, and it was bad; and Ethian divided the dark from the lightness." * Then as the elf's powers allowed Hawthorne to see into the depths of the mine, he nodded.  *"And lo, did I see."*

As the sounds of the woman and babe wafted their way up to them, the young man grimly shook his head.  *"I suspect that would be the first of many echoes of people's past that have remained following the tragedy."*  He furrows his brow and glances at the elemental *"Unless some woman with a newborn just happened to find her way up here recently for no reason and went exploring.  But you would have noticed that I'd hope, Mister Cairn?  Right?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 15, 2022)

"I just arrived. No idea why you are here." Cairn rumbles in response turning toward the human promptly slamming into a wall as his whole body turns
"This moving thing is confusing. Walls of stone not letting me pass, rude."


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 16, 2022)

*"We are investigating the abandoned mine here, looking to see if it is salvageable. Cairn."*
Argenti takes in the spooky noises with a shiver and a frown.
*"The crying and unyielding stone do paint a bad omen, I wonder if more of those bug creatures infest this place?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2022)

The mine cart creaked as Croc Jon pushed it along the worn, rusted track. It echoed loudly in the tunnel, but the further they went, the more the echoes sounded like screams. It was seriously unnerving. To make matters worse, the air seemed thick with dust that dried the mouth and made voices husky and unnatural. Ethian's magic made it possible to see in the dark, but colour was muted. For those not used to the effect, it was hard to tell if it was the spell, or something else, that caused the long tunnel to seem to stretch away further than it should, and to twist where it did not.

To Cairn, and to a lesser extent Argenti, whose experience was a mix of the two, the rocks seemed to weep and turn away. He was used to friendlier rocks. These would not embrace him, nor sing their songs.

The total effect on everyone was disorienting and dismaying.









*OOC:*


Everyone must roll a dc14 Wisdom save or wind up with disadvantage on Intelligence and Wisdom checks (yes, that would include Insight and Perception and other useful things) for the duration of your stay in the mine. (From hallucinations and disorientation to the point of constant distraction.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 17, 2022)

As Hawthorne followed the others of the group inwards and downwards... his eyesight as enhanced by Ethian's divine power began to cause an exceedingly sharp pain right behind his eyes.  *"Auhhhhhh... what's... owwwww..."*  He instinctually brought his hands up and began rubbing his temples in an attempt to reduce the pressure and pain, but as soon as he opened his eyes... everything around him starting swirling and losing its focus and he stopped short and immediately bent over and began to dry heave.  *"Hrrrrrrruhhhhh... hrrrrrrrughhhhh... uhhhhhrrrrrhhh... oh god... hurrrrrrruhhhhh..."*









*OOC:*


WIS save: [1]+3=*4*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 17, 2022)

The Agents of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium had just reached the opening to the first side-tunnel when Hawthorne collapsed and others struggled with their own experiences. They were left with the option of returning to the surface, exploring this side-tunnel, or pressing on in spite of the difficulties.









*OOC:*


Everyone else still has to roll to see how they're doing, but I thought I'd get ahead on giving you some options to ponder. On the map below, these numbers are all ways to go: 1) The way *out*; 2) First side-tunnel (no track); 3) Main tunnel branch (track); 4) Collapsed tunnel (broken track); 5) Second side-tunnel (no track)









Spoiler: Map of Mine Main Tunnel


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 17, 2022)

Ethian saw with distress the effect the sounds we’re having on his companions. He needed to keep his thoughts clear for the sake of the party









*OOC:*


wis save: 20







“I say we explore this side tunnel, with any luck, it’ll be calmer.” He then grabs Hawthorne by the shoulders and supports him to his feet.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 18, 2022)

*"This place isn't well, be on your guard, Carin."* Argenti shivers then composes herself with a prayer to Geb. She sees Hawthorn collapse and rushes to his side. *"Are you hurt?"*

After seeing that he wasn't wounded, she pondered the mines. *"Yes, I think Ethian is correct. Or maybe we will stumble upon whatever is causing this distress. Either way, the journey begins with the first step."*









*OOC:*


 Just barely made it! 
Wisdom Save: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 18, 2022)

Kaliban lead the way down the tunnels.  The sounds were unnerving and the air was thick, not like the tunnels from home.  The gnome took a breath and centered himself, pushing back the strangeness of this place.  As the main tunnel begins to branch into multiple tunnels Kaliban pauses.

*"I never thought I'd feel uncomfortable underground but this place..."*  He shudders and trails off.

When Ethian suggests the first side tunnel he shrugs.

*"One is as good as any other.  We are going to have to search each one eventually."*









*OOC:*


Wisdom save: 1d20 *16*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 18, 2022)

Weird echoes and strange sounds are nothing new to one who traveled through the tunnels on multiple planes of existence. Besides, organic life forms make all kinds of strange sounds, some young-pup cry will not disturb him.

"If we move away from the metal, the sounds should diminish."

Wis save: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17








*OOC:*


Suggestion: Move down the tunnel #2, leave the cart for the moment


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 20, 2022)

*"Izz just... itzzz... ughhh..."* Hawthorne weakly raises his head as Ethian lifts him by the shoulders, and as the conversation details which direction to go, he just weakly waves his hand to signal that whatever they came up with was fine with him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 21, 2022)

With Ethian helping to support Hawthorne, the group made their way down the first side-corridor, leaving the mine-cart behind on its track. The tunnel began quite narrow, but widened as it went, travelling gently downward, until it ended in a small chamber that held old worn picks, rusty shovels, and two handcarts that were loaded with debris and rotting rags.

High overhead, hidden within three fissures in the south-west, a skittering, scratching noise could be heard.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 25, 2022)

Ethian does a small prayer and then tries to determine what is behind the noise









*OOC:*


cast guidance
Perception: natural 20 (bouya!) + 2 from guidance +6 = 28


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 25, 2022)

Crock Jon, pushing the cart, begins to scream in order to drown out the voices that he hears. He tries tying his shirt around his head as well. Nothing is working. When he stops, he pus his hands over his ears. He does not offer an opinion on directions to take, but not pushing the cart would mean he can keep his ears covered.









*OOC:*


Wis save 1d20=2.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

Crock Jon was able to follow the others down the first side-tunnel while holding his hands to the sides of his head. He had a hard time telling where they were going, but he kept up, telling himself that as long as he could make out the others, he would know where he was and be able to help.

As the chamber widened into a possible dead-end, Ethian looked up at the three fissures above them. At first they appeared to be potential ways forward - three dark openings. But sounds came from them - real sounds, Ethian was sure, in spite of the many false-echoes around them. He peered into the dark fissures, and in spite of the strange vertigo that still tried to assault his senses, he could tell that the fissures were filled with bats.

The bats had been driven quite insane by their exposure to the mine's strange madness.



Spoiler: Map of Mad Bat Tunnel









        *GM:*  Begin Round One!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 25, 2022)

*"Batz--?  Whazzat need batz?  Nuhhhhhh... we--nuhhhhhh... we don't need to deal with any batz.  Lezzgo back down the main tunnel... can't deal with batzzright now."*

As Hawthorne's stomach churns, he motions for everyone to follow him back to the main tunnel so they can follow the tracks deeper in the mine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

When Ethian pointed out the bats, Hawthorne was still in a confused state. He spoke much too loudly, his voice echoed in the deep chamber. The bats, already aware of their presence and crazed from their own delusions, began to pour from the fissures in three swarming masses of flapping wings.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 25, 2022)

*"Nuhhhh!  No batz!  Ethia--uhhhhhh... stop with the batz..."*  Hawthorne instinctually raises his hand that holds his crossbow and fires it into the mass of flapping wings around Ethian, hoping that the elf's presence might distract the swarm enough that his attack might sneak in (although still not expecting much to happen.)









*OOC:*


Crossbow attack: (13)+4=*17*
Damage: (2)+2=*4*;  If Ethian being adjacent allows for Sneak Attack: (3)+(5)=*8*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 25, 2022)

Crock Jon  has hit enough things to know that he's not going to be able to punch the bats to death, and even he can see that his net will not be effective. Best he can do is make himself a target, while the others retreat, he thinks.

He takes his hands form his ears and starts screaming, a low howling wail that he hopes will draw the attention of the swarms. His fists up, he bobs and weaves, and hopes that the others get away unharmed.

"Come at me, yuh flyin rats!"









*OOC:*


Move towards any swarms, trying to protect or block, action: dodge.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 25, 2022)

Ethian was hoping for the group to be better positioned before they acted. Alas, the dice were cast, so he uttered a prayer and raised his shield as twilight filled the area









*OOC:*


 note: holy symbol is on shield

action:  Channel Divinity: Twilight Sanctuary

As an action, you present your holy symbol, and a sphere of twilight emanates from you. The sphere is centered on you, has a 30-foot radius, and is filled with dim light. The sphere moves with you, and it lasts for 1 minute or until you are incapacitated or die. Whenever a creature (including you) ends its turn in the sphere, you can grant that creature one of these benefits:

You grant it temporary hit points equal to 1d6 plus your cleric level [7hp]
You end one effect on it causing it to be charmed or frightened.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

As the bats swarmed down around them, Crock Jon stepped forward shouting, and Ethian raised his shield, surrounding them in a soft light. The light helped to clear Hawthorne and Crock Jon's heads a little - while they still felt a lingering effect of confusing distraction, they felt more themselves, able to basically function.

Still, the bats came down, fluttering about Crock Jon and Ethian in a disorienting blur, that for the time being, remained harmless.









*OOC:*


Only because the roller was against me! There's still one swarm to act, plus the rest of the players. Hawthorne can still act, as all he did was speak (and probably move)









Spoiler: Rolls



Bats!
Bats1 vs Crock Jon: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Bats2 vs Ethian: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 Pfft.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 25, 2022)

(I made my first round attack a few posts up.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

*OOC:*





DEFCON 1 said:


> (I made my first round attack a few posts up.)



So you did!







Hawthorne, feeling slightly more himself, fired his crossbow into the swarm of bats. While it wasn't particularly spectacular an effect, a large bat fell to the ground, skewered on the quarrel.









*OOC:*


Hawthorne did 12 (6) damage to Bats2.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 25, 2022)

Kaliban curses as the swarm of bats descends on the group.  he raises his shield to protect his face and slashes around with his sward to try to fend off the mass of creatures fluttering around him and his companions.  The weapon is fairly inefficient against the swarm of creatures.









*OOC:*


Strike at the swarm of bats.: 1d20+5 *16* 1d8+3 *4*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 25, 2022)

Another bat fell to the ground, chopped in half by Kaliban's sword. The bats fluttered around the gnome's shield, but apart from feeling their wings brush his skin, Kaliban was unharmed.









*OOC:*


Because I still can't roll. Kaliban did 4 (2) to Bats3, who missed him. Still @Neurotic Cairn and @Leatherhead Argenti to go.









Spoiler: Rolls



Bats!
Bats3 vs Kaliban: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 miss again!


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 26, 2022)

Argenti gives a wide eyed expression when she sees the bats, which goes into shock after Hawthorne provokes them into flight. *"I guess we aren't backing out now!"* She quips before sending a glowing green rock hurling into the flapping beasts *"HYAH!"*









*OOC:*


 Well the time for plans is over I guess.
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
1D10+4+2 = [5]+4+2 = 11


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 26, 2022)

Cairn charges forward, but it ends up more of a pinball from the walls as he still expects the protrusions and other obstacles to just move aside. Still, swinging a large rock he manages to arrive in melee. As he bounced from wall to wall, the movement was more wild swing than precision strike, but heavy weapon still splattered few bats as it passed through.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: next to closest bat swarm
Action: 
Maul strike vs bat swarm; bludgeoning damage: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
2D6+4 = [6, 2]+4 = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Argenti's rock scattered a few bats, knocking them down, then Cairn stepped in front of her and Hawthorne and swung a big rock, crushing quite a few of them. Still the room was all fluttering wings and high-pitched squeaks.









*OOC:*


Argenti did 11(5) and Cairn did 12(6) to Bats2


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Bats!
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (First Side Tunnel)







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* All side-tunnels (anything not along a track)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); (Dim within 30 feet of Ethian)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 43/43 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 36/36 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 27/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Bats Swarm* AC12 HP 18ea PP11* 
-*Bats1* 18/18; *Bats2* 1/18; *Bats3* 16/18;


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 26, 2022)

Kaliban continues to slash frantically at the air hoping to hit more of the fluttering bats.  The quick creatures proved elusive and Kaliban's strikes only slashed empty air.









*OOC:*


Strike at the swarm of bats.: 1d20+5 *7* 1d8+3 *5*

Also wasn't 9 points of Argenti's damage force damage?  I thought Swarms were only resistance to slashing, piercing, and bludgeoning damage.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 26, 2022)

As the bats engulf the area, Hawthorne notices the swarm closest to him has thinned itself out a bit, and he takes a quick shot from his crossbow at the remaining creatures engaged with Cairn.









*OOC:*



Hand Crossbow Attack: (11)=4=*15*

Damage plus SA: (7)+2+(4)+(2)=*15*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 26, 2022)

Ethian utters the ancient elven name of Sehanine Moonbow. The sound lingers until holy fire engulfs nearby bats.









*OOC:*


action: word of radiance, constitution save dc 14 or 6 radiant damage affecting all bats within 5 ft of Ethian.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 26, 2022)

Bats were everywhere; it would have been disorienting even had they not already experienced the strange noises and delusions of the mine. But Ethian's light kept the group safe and focused. The light flared, and many bats were blinded, falling to the ground were they were left to die or trampled underfoot. Confused by the light, the bats were not as dangerous as the group had feared, though one flew close enough to Ethian to leave a scratch on the elf's cheek.









*OOC:*


Okay, so Argenti had done 9 actual damage, so Bats2 is gone. Hawthorne did 15 (7) to Bats1, which scratched away at Crock Jon's THP (doing 6 to Jon's 7 THP); Ethian did 6 to both remaining swarms, but got scratched for 9 (so 2 made it past his THP!) Half the group still to go.








Spoiler: Rolls



Bats!
Bats1 vs Crock Jon: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18 for 2D6 = [4, 2] = 6
Bats2 vs Ethian: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19 2D6 = [4, 5] = 9
Bats1 dc14 Con Save: 1D20 = [13] = 13
Bats2 dc14 Con Save: 1D20 = [5] = 5


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 27, 2022)

Disoriented and flailing, Crock Jon just starts punching individual bats.









*OOC:*


Attack 1d20+6=12 for 1d8+4=6 bludgeoning and so *3 points* to one of the swarms.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 28, 2022)

*"HYAH!"* Argenti hurls another stone at the swarms, but the stone flies wide as one of dead bats falls on her head.

*"I'm going to need some shampoo after this."*









*OOC:*


 Swing and a miss~
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
1D10+4+2 = [7]+4+2 = 13


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 28, 2022)

Cairn raises his stone weapon high counting on the space above, but a stactite hanging low fails to yield to his stony form. The weapon catches the protrusion just before the swing and all power behind the swing goes into the arms and flings Cairn backward almost spilling him to the ground.

"Rude!"



Spoiler: Actions



Action: Maul attack; B damage: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
2D6+4 = [2, 3]+4 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

The Agents flailed about, swatting at bats.

        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Bats!
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (First Side Tunnel)






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* All side-tunnels (anything not along a track)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); (Dim within 30 feet of Ethian)





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 43/43 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 36/36 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 25/27 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 7/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Bats Swarm* AC12 HP 18ea PP11* 
-*Bats1* 2/18; *Bats2* 0/18 (gone); *Bats3* 10/18;


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 28, 2022)

Crock Jon reaches out at the final swarm, and with a quick jab grabs the largest of the remaining bats. As he squeezes the life out of it, the remainder separate and float back up to the top of the cave.









*OOC:*


Attack swarm 1: 1d20+6=19 hit, damage = 1d8+4=5, but even with resistance that kills them/it.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 28, 2022)

Cairn straightens himself and this time tries to be precise. Slow movement does very little damage, bats dodging around the weapon. But sheer mass and size of the weapon still manage to clip or crush some of them.



Spoiler: Actions



Action: Try #2 Maul attack: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
2D6+4 = [1, 3]+4 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

Crock Jon swung his big fists at the bats, and Cairn swung an even bigger rock. Bats fell to the ground left and right. Many of them left the swarm and returned to their fissure, or clung to the ceiling, confused by Ethian's light. Only a few remained, flying about and trying to bite someone, anyone, in pathetic vain.









*OOC:*


Only one left, and it's at 6 HP.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 29, 2022)

*"HYAH!"* Argenti throws another stone, this one  ricocheting off one bat and into another, as the last are knocked from the sky.

*"Is that all of them?"* She asks, while keeping her guard up.








*OOC:*



This should do it.
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
1D10+4+2 = [4]+4+2 = 10


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

While they hadn't killed every last bat in the cave (some fled here and there or clung from cracks in the ceiling, while others returned to one or another of the three fissures), they had broken the swarms. Dozens of the flying rodents lay mercifully dead. The chamber was safe enough to search, though there seemed to be little to discover.









*OOC:*


Fight is over. Not much here, other than guano, broken tools, and rocks.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 29, 2022)

Ethian says laconically: “companions, I need to meditate a bit to regain my strength”









*OOC:*


Ethian needs a short rest to regain his channel divinity, which he blew on a minor combat mainly to remove the condition those that failed the save were subject to


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 29, 2022)

Cairn stands still waiting for others to clean themselves.

OOC: did the background noise quiet once we stopped the cart?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

The strange noises still echoed from the main shaft of the mine, though Crock Jon and Hawthorne found their heads were somewhat clearer from Ethian's light. While it would be nice to allow Ethian to rest, the idea of spending an extra hour in the mine appealed to no one.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2022)

*OOC:*


Dm’s “subtle” way of saying: you don’t get to have the temp HPs for the next fight ;-)







Ethian read his companions reactions, and it was clear no one had an apetite to wait in this dreadful place. Breaking the silence, he said: “alright, I will meditate later, let us go back to the main shaft and to the cart”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2022)

Spirits were lower than they had been as the group climbed out of the first side-tunnel. They had found nothing useful, and had been forced to kill many small animals to little gain. Still, this was only the beginning, and there was no sense giving up now. They returned to the cart, and the question of where to go next was raised.









*OOC:*


1) Leave; 2) Mad Bat Tunnel; 3) Main Tunnel split (north); 4) Main Tunnel (forward); 5) Second Side Tunnel (no cart track)


----------



## Leatherhead (May 1, 2022)

*"I think we should explore the tunnels as we come across them, if only so we don't get ambushed by more bats on the way back." *Argenti offers her opinion with a hint of repulsion as she avoids stepping on the dead bodies.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 1, 2022)

Hawthorne 's eyes squint at Argenti's suggestion, but as the pressure between his eyes continues to pulse he can't help but want to move as quickly as possible.  *"There could be any number of small tunnel off-shoots as miners dug in.  But the longer we explore, the more noise we'll make and alert anything down in what is probably main chambers further ahead.  After what we just found, I'd rather we just follow the tracks straight to our next main mine hub, as anything in this place would most likely congregate there."*

He closes his eyes fully and waits for a small bout of nausea to pass.  *"Most mines should have a main hub chamber where we could find tables, chairs, lanterns, racks of equipment, other carts and so on.  That's where we will most likely get indicate of wherever our potential quarry is.  Just my feeling on the matter.  The sooner we can get to the source, the sooner we can get out of here and clear our heads."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 2, 2022)

Everyone deferred to Hawthorne's expertise and they moved up the main passage, with Crock Jon again pushing the cart, which squeaked along the tracks, giving them something to listen to other than the strange noises. They came to the split in the tracks where it appeared that the track ended but the tunnel continued on to the north-west. 

Passing it by, they came upon the second side-tunnel. The opening of this tunnel was unlike the others: nearly circular and covered in a thick black moss. The moss also covered the the walls, floor, and ceiling of the tunnel until it hung so thickly that further into the passage could not be seen. From what little could be made out, it appeared like the tunnel branched in several directions. 

From deep within, there was the sound of a child's muffled cries.

Hawthorne had intended to move further ahead, but not far from the entrance to the strange side-tunnel, mounds of broken rock blocked the main corridor, piled from ceiling to floor. The other parts of the cave-in were passable after the mine's collapse, but this seemed to be an impenetrable wall of earth.

From under and behind the rock, a voice sounded gasping, *"Huhh.. huhh... help me. Tuuuh... trapped."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 4, 2022)

Hawthorne turns and looks back at the rest of the group. *"Methinks this might be one of the spirits we've been talking about."*

He ignores the audible figments coming from behind the collapsed tunnel ahead, then glances into the moss-covered tunnel.  He sees that this one has no tracks for the cart, thus giving them only the previous tunnel Argenti had recommended originally if they wished to continue keeping the cart with them.  But with this tunnel overgrown with this strange flora and the sounds of a child's cries from within, he wonders if perhaps this might be an indication of where they actually would want to go.

Despite the nausea still having a hold on him, he steps up and examines the moss to see if there's anything he notices or knows about it.  He wasn't a trained botanist, but had read enough books about the mining industry to think that maybe he'd get lucky.









*OOC:*


WIS (Nature) check to identify the moss and its properties:  (13)+3=*16*


----------



## Neurotic (May 4, 2022)

Cairn stands passively, awaiting Argenti instruction to start digging (what a strange concept! removing earth and stone for passage!) or to lead into the open tunnel (he perceives hanging moss as barely counting as an obstacle since it isn't hard)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 4, 2022)

The moss seemed entirely unnatural to Hawthorne: How could it grow in this abundance with no light? The mine was generally dry, all moisture seemed to come _from_ the moss, rather than be consumed by it. Everything about the moss seemed backward and strange.

The muffled voice, seemingly trapped under the rocks, continued its strangled pleas.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 5, 2022)

Argenti appears to be deep in thought. *"Hawthorn?"* She quietly asks *"I think I can move these rocks, but it might be dangerous, should we go on?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2022)

Kaliban had grown up underground and was familiar with some things that sky-born folks might not be aware.

@VLAD the Destroyer 


Spoiler: Kaliban



Kaliban thinks that moving anything in this rock-pile will cause another cave-in. He aslo thinks that the moss is weird, and he knows weird moss. Not this kind. This is from some kind of magic.








*OOC:*


I rolled an Int check for Kaliban (w/prof) Check: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 5, 2022)

Kaliban shakes his head at Argenti's suggestion.

*"I don't think that would be a good idea."* Kaliban points towards the ceiling around the collapse.  *"See those tiny cracks?  Those indicate that the only thing holding up this tunnel are these rocks.  If we move anything it will collapse."*

He then indicates the moss.

*"And this is no natural subterranean flora.  It is some form of magic though I don't know what. I don't think we should touch it."*

He looks at the others.  They had few options.  Either head back to the split or risk passing through the strange moss.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 6, 2022)

Ethian looks at the cart and says: "Couldn't we use some of those beams to stabilize the tunnel? I'm no mining expert, but it should at least help, no?" The last question was directed at both Kalian and Hawthorne.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 6, 2022)

Crock Jon looks to Kaliban. The piteous voice is hard for him to listen to. Taking Ethian's suggestion as an instruction, he looks to see if he can lift the beams Ethian has indicated and offer some stability to the roof. That might be helpful even if they do not try to remove the rocks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

Crock Jon was ready with a beam to support the ceiling. All he needed was instruction on the best spot to put it.









*OOC:*


Okay, the beams can support the ceiling, or potentially knock it down (thankfully less likely); Someone has to take a leadership role and roll an Intelligence Check (basically Engineering) I would say that Hawthorne, Argenti, Cairn, and Kaliban all can add proficiency to the check (based on their various natures). So, I guess whoever's the smartest? And you have advantage on the check, due to Help (and using the beams as tools). dc of 10 gets it done! (or not!)


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


Ethian has carpenter tools, and has proficiency in them, in case that helps


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ethian has carpenter tools, and has proficiency in them, in case that helps











*OOC:*


Right, so just about anyone can lead the teamwork.


----------



## Neurotic (May 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


Cairn has jeweller (probably not helpful) and smiths tools (that might help)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 6, 2022)

Kaliban nods at Ethian's suggestion.

*"That might work.  I was not one of the miners in my community but we all knew the basics.  I can try if no one else wants to.  I will probably need some assistance since these tunnels are much larger than the ones I grew up in."*

With the assistance of the others Kaliban is able to set several beams in place.  He looks at his work.  His father would be proud of the job.  The joins are smooth and much of the ceilings weight now looks to be supported by the cross beams.

*"That is the best I can do.  We might want to step back and I can pull the first couple of stones out to make sure it holds."*









*OOC:*


I think Hawthorn and I would have the same modifiers for this since we both have the same Int score plus proficiency.  

Int check to brace the ceiling: 2d20k1+5 *20*

We can then move 30' back and I can use Telekinetic Movement to move the rocks.  This way if it doesn't hold we aren't crushed.


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 6, 2022)

Crock Jon places the post where directed. He will then help moving rocks if so directed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2022)

It took quite some time to carefully support the ceiling against collapse. Under Kaliban's direction, it was completed safely. When it was done, Argenti and Cairn began to carefully move earth away from the spot where the muffled voice could be heard. Crock Jon piled the larger rocks out of the way, using them to further support the bases of the support beams. Kaliban also used his mental focus to shuffle earth. Hawthorne and Ethian stood back, obvserving.

The work grew quickly frustrating. When earth was moved, more would often slide in to fill its place. Even when they made progress, the muffled voice would seem to move - to the left, right, or further back, always out of reach. Always pleading. The air grew thick with dust that dried the throat and scratched the eyes.

It was very unpleasant.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2022)

Ethian keeps looking back to see if anything is moving or if the noises change









*OOC:*


perception 13


----------



## Neurotic (May 8, 2022)

Cairn stoically works until told to stop. He isn't happy with creating a passage of air through the stone. Earth is already full of air and that's how he consoles himself as he digs out the hole that endlessly refills.

"Crock Jon, big stones here. Earth cannot pass the big stones." he tries to prevent the passage from closing again by putting his back into the wall as he digs. Once he throws out the earth and Crock Jon brings the stone, he swaps places with the stone and the wall of earth is supported by the stone hopefully preventing full collapse.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 8, 2022)

*"I do not believe this is a worthwhile pursuit.  We know that voice is not real... merely a figment of a miner long since passed.  I think our time would be better spent going down that first passage, or this moss-covered one here.  If we need to come back here and try and excavate the tunnel we can... but for now it seems to be a waste to me."*

He looks back at the original first split that Argenti had suggested, and he nods to her apologetically.  *"I was mistaken, my lady.  I believe now you had it right and I did not take your council on it.  My apologies."*

_(Hawthorne's preference is to go back to the first split passage and explore that.  If others are still interested in the excavation, Hawthorne is willing to go with Ethian if interested and at least check out that passage while the others continue to dig, just to save some time.  I am one who does not mind "splitting the party" if there's a logical narrative reason for doing so even though "the game" says never to do it, LOL.)_


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 8, 2022)

At Hawthorne's instructions, Crock Jon desists, putting down a boulder he has just been able to nudge a few metres from where it lay.

"As you say, suh."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

*OOC:*





DEFCON 1 said:


> _ I am one who does not mind "splitting the party" if there's a logical narrative reason for doing so even though "the game" says never to do it, LOL.)_



I'm a DM who thinks that it should be done more often and would never "punish" you for it. (I mean, if there's monsters, there's monsters, but I'm not going to needlessly add to your headaches.) Sometimes, it just saves time (and makes logical story sense).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Deciding that digging was frustrating and futile, they moved back to the northern branch. It travelled uphill, and Crock Jon struggled to push the rusty old cart up the incline. The track quickly came to an end when the tunnel leveled out and then wound westward, heading back down. Leaving the cart at the track's end (an old end-post had a hook that it could be hooked to), the Agents headed over the rise and followed the tunnel downward as it widened and came to a dead-end. The large chamber had scores of bore-holes where miners had searched for new veins, but was otherwise annoyingly unremarkable.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2022)

Ethian says, perplexed: “Hmmm, did we miss a passage? Hawthorne, do you have any ideas?”


----------



## Leatherhead (May 8, 2022)

*"Well, there was a tunnel to the south we passed." *Argenti pondered.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 8, 2022)

Argenti was correct; they had exhausted all directions other than the strange moss-covered passage.



Spoiler: Map of Mine


















*OOC:*


Map Key: 1) Way out; 2) Bat cave; 3) North branch (PCs are here); 4) Cave-in (now reinforced); 5) Moss-covered passage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2022)

With no other way forward, the Agents returned to the moss-covered hole. The opening to that tunnel was nearly circular. The strange black moss covered the walls, floor, and ceiling of the tunnel as far as could be seen. Not far inside, the tunnel split into several branches, all of them covered in the same moss, which muffled sound, causing a  sudden lack of echoes that created a sense of claustrophobia. Even a few feet apart, another agent's voice seemed far away and obscured by the moss - their speech became garbled to the point where they often sounded like they were saying things other than what they had spoken, creating constant misunderstandings.

Reluctant to travel too far apart, lest they become quickly lost from the others, they quickly identified five branches - five ways forward, all thick with moss. None seemed any better than the others.



Spoiler: Map of Moss-Covered Tunnel

















*OOC:*


You can't even see as far as I've shown here. Still, you can pick any of these five directions to push on. Unpleasant place, isn't it?


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 15, 2022)

Crock Jon lets the others go ahead. If they choose to take one of the advance passages, he'll be in the back to ensure that nothing approaches them from behind. If anyone needs help carrying things, he'll offer to help.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 16, 2022)

As he currently stands next to the first passage on the left, Hawthorne motions that way.  *"We might as well follow Argenti's suggestion she had earlier since there seems to be many ways through.  Just take each passage as they come, start left side until it dead-ends, then go back and take the right side, slowly advancing ahead down this tunnel.  Let's try to clear or verify clearance as we progress."*

He looks down the passage on his left with the darkvision he was granted.  *"And probably avoid touching the moss if you can help it... just in case."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 17, 2022)

Ethian nods. "I agree, none of them seem better than the others at this point, so let's just pick one"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

The first passage on the left was as good as any other, so Hawthorne did his best to duck under the hanging moss, which was impossible to avoid touching. It was clammy and made the skin tingle where it touched, and left stains on clothes that brushed by it. It was quickly discovered that one needed to brush the moss aside just to continue following the tunnel, as often what looked like an opening beyond the moss was a wall, and vice-versa.

The tunnel was wide enough that they did not need to travel single-file, but narrow enough that there were times when the person closest to another would pass through the moss, and yet not be visible when the next person passed through the same. Between that and the strange muffling of sound, the branching of tunnels (some of which would be missed by the person ahead, who could easily take a different branch), and the occasional false echo, it was frighteningly easy to become lost.

Hawthorne, Ethian, and Kaligan were able to stay together. Though they lost each other occasionally for brief moments, they were always able to quickly find each other. Argenti had been out of sight of the others for longer spells, but she eventually found the group.

Cairn and Crock Jon went missing entirely.









*OOC:*


I'll have to privately mini-game @Kobold Stew and @Neurotic, but the rest of you can help by searching for them! dc12 Int saves to keep yourselves together while you search, though, or you too will become lost. I'd post a map, but it's pretty much just a maze of tunnels. You're better off imagining it. When we've found the others (or not), we'll find a way to the next location.









Spoiler: Rolls



dc12 Int Saves
Argenti: 1D20-1 = [14-1] = 13
Cairn: 1D20+1 = [9+1] = 10 fail
Crock Jon-1: 1D20 = [1-1] = 0 fail
Ethian: 1D20+1 = [19+1] = 20
Hawthorne: 1D20+5 = [13+5] = 18
Kaliban: 1D20+3 = [11+3] = 14


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 17, 2022)

Ethian prays to Sehanine in the hopes of finding his companions, but alas, the light of the gods doesn’t seem to reach this retched place.









*OOC:*


cast guidance, but it doesn’t help: intelligence check: 4, fail!


----------



## Neurotic (May 17, 2022)

*OOC:*


Crock jon is hopelessly lost


----------



## Leatherhead (May 17, 2022)

Argenti barely found her way out of the moss the first time, she doubted her ability to navigate it a second.

*"Hawthorne, where are the others?"* She worriedly asked. *"Should we hack and burn the moss?"* The young woman paused for a moment, as if someone was whispering something in her ear. *"I could stay in my amulet, and give it to you, that way we can't be separated while looking for them."*









*OOC:*


 Oof, Int checks, Argenti's dump stat. I'm not sure how well it's coming across, but I've been trying to RP all of her "smart" ideas off as influence from Aurumamma.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2022)

As he turned back and looked behind him, noticing the missing forms of some of their compatriots, Hawthorne panicked for just a second before taking a deep breath and steadying himself.  *"Okay, this isn't good."*

He slung off his backpack and pulled out his length of rope, then proceeded to tie one end around his waist before then threading the other end through the loops / straps / belts of Kaliban, Ethian, and Argenti so that they'd all be connected together and hopefully not get separated.  Once that was done, he glanced down at the path they just travelled and closed his eyes to focus on his hearing... trying to get any indication of where Cairn or Crock Jon might have split off from.









*OOC:*


INT saving throw: (16)+5=*21*






With a few moments of concentration he thinks he has some general knowledge of where they might have gotten off to.

*"Okay, I have a plan. I know exactly what to do."* He begins leading the group back the way they came.  *"Now, stay close. Stay close. I know. Do exactly as I say. Get ready. Ready? GET THEM!"*

And he begins hustling back through the tunnel yelling for Cairn and Crock Jon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2022)

Roped together, they found Cairn quickly enough. He had taken a short north-going side-passage and was standing at a dead-end. He had been certain that the rocks there wanted to part, to show him a way forward, but they were stuck - barring his path in a way that he still did not understand. When he rejoined the group, they found that the moss had started growing from his shoulders and his back.

As they continued with the trick, trying to find Crock Jon, at one point Ethian took a different branch of the tunnel to that of Hawthorne and Kaliban, and not knowing any better, Argenti followed him. Soon the rope was wrapped around a bend in the tunnel wall, and they played tug-of-war for awhile, calling out to each other in confusion, *"Come forward! Go back! This way! No, this way!"*

When they finally worked it out, they realized that a voice in the mix had not been any of them at all, though it had sounded like one or another, and had made wrong suggestions, that had kept the confusion going for far longer than it should have.

Finally, after working it out, they set out again when Hawthorne heard *"Down here, Suh!"* in a muffled bellow that sounded exactly like Crock Jon.









*OOC:*


I'll be back in a bit to say more on the subject.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

As Hawthorne led the way toward Crock Jon, Kaliban (who was next behind him on their rope-line) suddenly felt the line behind him go slack. He pulled the rope to himself, only to find a frayed, severed end. 

Hawthorne grew wary as he approached 'Crock Jon'. Kaliban was trying to get his attention from behind, but the big figure that moved through the moss before him seemed odd, in spite of insisting, *"I'm here, suh."* in a voice very much like the big half-orc's.

Hawthorne brushed the moss aside to reveal another twisted, bug-like creature like the one they had seen in the mayor's mansion.

Ethian, who had been next in line, thought he felt Kaliban tug him forward, and heard Crock Jon's call from his right. He followed who he thought was Kaliban down a tunnel, before suddenly realizing that it was not the gnome at all. The figure in front of him stood up from being bent over (it had seemed only a moment before to be the correct height for a gnome - a fact that now seemed impossible, and Ethian cursed himself for a fool.) The creature let go of the severed rope and turned a bug-like face toward him, reaching out with a claw-like pincer. 

Ethian stumbled backward, bumping into someone behind him (he was relieved to find that it was Argenti, just as it should be. Behind Argenti, at the end of the rope, was Cairn, who suddenly felt something grab at him from behind, pinching him hard. It was another of these misshapen, bug-like creatures.

The real Crock Jon, for his part, was alone at a tunnel crossroads. One of the creatures had grabbed him through the moss, and (true to form) the old prize-fighter grabbed the thing back. The two were wrestling, and the bug-thing was losing.









*OOC:*


Crock Jon took 14 damage but has his grappled. (Kobold and I discussed on a PM); Cairn took 8 slashing and must roll a dc11 con save or be _paralysed_ (sorry about that). *Everyone* will have to roll a dc11 wis save or become _frightened_ as well. Round-Roller pending!









Spoiler: Rolls



Meenlock Stealth
ML1 vs Crock Jon PP12: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [10, 19]+6 = 25 surprise
ML2 vs Hawthorne PP17: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [1, 10]+6 = 16 spotted
ML3 vs Cairn PP13: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [15, 9]+6 = 21 surprise
ML4 vs Ethian PP16: 2D20.HIGH(1)+6 = [20, 8]+6 = 26 surprise
Meenlock Surprise Attack
ML2 vs Ethian: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 miss
ML3 vs Cairn: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22 for 2D4+2 = [2, 4]+2 = 8


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 18, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in the Mossy Maze
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (Mossy Maze)







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (Moss is heavy, terrain uneven)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); Obscured by moss (You can only see adjacent 5')





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 35/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 22/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 25/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 37/37; *ML2* 37/37; *ML3* 37/37; *ML4* 37/37;


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## Neurotic (May 18, 2022)

Cairns different physiology and mind easily repel whatever toxin or magic the creatures touch infuses him with. And while he feels the fear for his existence, he is a fighter first, coward later. Having Argenti right behind him helps as he is charged with her safety.

His arms morph into great battering rams as he swings toward the creature. Unfortunately, his choice of the morph was...not the best, fused arms require lots of space to swing. And now that he is in combat there is no time to separate them into shield and weapon.

"Do not worry, Argenti, this one agent will protect you." he rumbles



Spoiler: Actions



Con save: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
Wis save vs fright: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11

Maul vs meenlock; bludgeoning damage: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
2D6+4 = [1, 6]+4 = 11


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 18, 2022)

It is now clear to Ethian that these creatures are foul. "there's a meenlock in front of me!" he tells his companions as he strikes the one it with his sword, invoking elven battle magics. 









*OOC:*


action: cast booming blade: to hit: 12, damage 5, booming damage if target moves: 1
DC12 wis save: 19 success!


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 18, 2022)

Crock Jon, all alone, squeezes the creature he holds. The sound as it coplains is familiar -- another meenlock. 

He calls out, "Watch out! There are creatures that wish us harm!" but if his voice is heard, it surely comes from the wrong direction. 

With a fist he attempts to pummel the creature he holds, but he can't connect, no matter how hard he tries.









*OOC:*


Damage to grappled creature 1d4=1. Attack to hit: 1d20+6=13.  
Action surge! 1d20+6=9. ARGH. Wotta waste.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 18, 2022)

Kaliban's words trail off as the creature leaps from the moss towards Hawthorn.  The gnome moves forward to support the man.  He slashes out with his sword striking once and scoring a hit against the creatures thigh.  He then quickly flicks the blade up trying to catch the creature off guard but it stumbles back out of the way.

Kaliban raises his shield and prepares for any counter attack.









*OOC:*


Move up to ML4.
Rapier strike against ML4: 1d20+5 *23* 1d8+3 *11*
Uses action surge to attack again.
Ation surge rapier strike against ML4: 1d20+5 *12* 1d8+3 *10*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 19, 2022)

*OOC:*


Both @Kobold Stew Crock Jon and @VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban need to roll the dc11 Wis Save or become _frightened_ (failure will screw up Kaliban's turn, so you better make it, Vlad!)


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 19, 2022)

*OOC:*


Crock Jon 1d20+0=12. Whew!.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 19, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sorry about that missed the save in your post.  Here it is.

Wisdom save: 1d20 *17*

That was lucky.  Didn't want to have to go back and edit my action.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2022)

As Kaliban moves up to engage the green fey creature, Hawthorne realizes the trouble they are in.  A wave of fear tries to overtake him, but he powers through it and immediately pulls out his rapier and moves adjacent to the meenlock so that Kaliban's attacks distract it and allow him to sneak a good stab in.  Luckily, he just barely finds purchase and the thin blade slides into its side.









*OOC:*


WIS saving throw: (19)+3=22
Rapier attack: (11)+4=15
Damage w/Sneak Attack: (8)+2+(3)=13 piercing damage


----------



## Leatherhead (May 20, 2022)

Argenti feels a shiver down her spine, but can't tell where the threat is coming from. *"Cairn?  Ethian? Where are they?" *

In her fear, she lashes out at the moss next to Carin with her claws. *"HYAH!"  *









*OOC:*


 Casting Primal Savagery at the moss. I have no idea if that was a good idea or not.
Primal Savagery, 2 damage is bludgoning, the rest is acid.: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

Crock Jon struggled with his opponent. He managed to stop the meenlock from grabbing him with its pincher-claws, but he couldn't get in position to harm it. They struggled across the intersection, stumbling through knee-high moss and bumping into it with their heads and backs.

Ethian tried to stab the one in front of him with his sword, but the meenlock seemed to disappear into the moss and then popped out beside him, grabbling him with a vise-like grip that sent chills up his spine. Behind him, Argenti seemed to be panicking, pulling at the moss around her so that she could see. As the moss fell down in smelly clumps, she found the bare stone of the tunnel, and the sight of real stone seemed to calm her down.

Cairn slammed his rock into the ground with moss falling down around him. The meenlock wasn't there when he lifted it again. Instead, it was above him, clinging to the mossy ceiling. It reached for his head, but he sunk his rock-head into his shoulders, and it couldn't get a good grip on him.

Further away, but closer than they knew, Hawthorne and Kaliban both slashed solid cuts into their meenlock, who squealed a high-pitched scream that was muffled by the moss. It grabbed Hawthorne's arm, which went numb under the force of its grip.









*OOC:*


Hawthorne and Kaliban did 24 to ML4; everyone else missed. Meenlocks got Ethian for 10 and Hawthorne for 6 (they must roll dc11 Con saves or become _paralysed_ for 1 minute. I don't like abilities that make players sit the game out, but it is what it is.) I need the saves before I can roll the round.








Spoiler: Rolls



Meenlock grabby claws
ML1 vs Crock Jon: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
ML2 vs Ethian: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22 for 2D4+2 = [4, 4]+2 = 10
ML3 vs Cairn: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
ML4 vs Hawthorne: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 2D4+2 = [3, 1]+2 = 6


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 20, 2022)

*"OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW!!!"* Hawthorne shouted as the vice-like grip squeezed his forearm, but as the paralytic effect tried to take hold, he was able to wrench his arm away and shake some movement back into it.  *"That's just rude!"*









*OOC:*


DC 11 CON saving throw: (19)+2=21, success


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 20, 2022)

Having failed to subdue Hawthorne, the meenlock in front of him and Kaliban faded into the moss and disappeared.









*OOC:*


Shadow-stepped away, just to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 21, 2022)

*"OH, COME ON!" *Hawthorne shouts, as the meenlock disappears into the shadows of the moss.  *"All right, hang on--" *he says, and he closes his eyes and focuses on the sounds and echoes throughout the tunnel, trying to get a sense of either the fey creature, or their allies.









*OOC:*


WIS (Perception) check: (14)+7=21






As the sounds of the others in the tunnels make their way towards him and his svirfneblin ally tied to him, he opens his eyes and points in the direction he thinks can lead them forward to at least somebody.  *"That way!  Let's go that way!"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


If Kaliban agrees, I'll move him and Hawthorne for Round One, and then again for Round Two (to get them 30 feet through difficult terrain.) I'm going to roll the round now, but I still need to know if Ethian is paralyzed.







        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in the Mossy Maze
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (Mossy Maze)






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (Moss is heavy, terrain uneven)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); Obscured by moss (You can only see adjacent 5')





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 43/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 22/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 15/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 25/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 36/37; *ML2* 37/37; *ML3* 37/37; *ML4* 13/37;


        *GM:*  *End Round One; Begin Round Two*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


Just remembered that I think I still have disadvantage on my INT and WIS checks?  Not that it ends up mattering, as I rolled higher on this second check than my last one anyway, so the 21 is still the number.

(15)+7=22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 21, 2022)

DEFCON 1 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just remembered that I think I still have disadvantage on my INT and WIS checks?  Not that it ends up mattering, as I rolled higher on this second check than my last one anyway, so the 21 is still the number.
> ...











*OOC:*


Yes, that's true. You are still having a hard time with the overall sensory vertigo of the place, you are just able to basically function (albeit with penalties).


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 21, 2022)

Crock Jon continues to struggle with the creature he is grappling.  He is able to make some coneection but the cruel beast shrieks and writhes foully in his grasp. 

"I'm sorry to bother you, suh. I seem to have missed the path."









*OOC:*


Damage to grappled creature 1d4=2.  
Attack to hit: 1d20+6=15, damage=1d8+4=5. Ugh.


----------



## Neurotic (May 22, 2022)

Cairn swings again, this time the monster's position gives him enough space to swing, and Argenti clearing the moss helps. With a satisfying vibration of the stone, air, and quivering of meat, his stone hands slam the meenlock between a rock and a hard place.

"Thank you, Argenti. This one elemental appreciates it."



Spoiler: Actions



Action: Maul vs Meenlock 3; B damage: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
2D6+4 = [5, 6]+4 = 15


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


Ethian con save: 19 success!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 26, 2022)

Crock Jon continued to wrestle with his Meenlock opponent he pulled hard on its shell-like shoulder. The fey creature squealed, a high-pitched sound that was swallowed by the moss, and it clamped its pincher down hard on Crock Jon's arm, sending shocks through his system.

Cairn smashed his rock into one of the fey creatures, but the thing still held onto him, perhaps trying to break off a piece of his rocky hide. The moss nearby him rustled, and for a second he thought that there would be another one, but there was Hawthorne and Kaliban, pushing their way through behind the Meenlock.









*OOC:*


Okay, everyone should still need to roll a dc11 Wis Save when you "start your turn within 10 feet of a Meenlock" or be frightened until the start of your next turn. You don't have to run away, but you can't move closer to a Meenlock (if you fail) and you'd have disadvantage to attack one. Hawthorne and Kaliban do not have to do that this round, but everyone else does. Also, if you take damage from their claw, you need to roll a dc11 Con save or be paralazyed. Speaking of which, Crock Jon takes 7 and Cairn takes 8. They do 7 and 15 back. Hawthorne and Kaliban come up behind Cairn's opponent. Everyone but Crock Jon and Cairn still need to go for the round. Oh, and Argenti has advantage on her next Saving throw vs Fear, for knocking down some moss.









Spoiler: Rolls



Meenlocks
ML1 Claw vs CJon: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15 for 2D4+2 = [4, 1]+2 = 7
ML2 Claw vs Ethian: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
ML3 Claw vs Cairn: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 for 2D4+2 = [2, 4]+2 = 8


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


Wis save: 16, success!







Ethian is getting frustrated at the creature in front of him. He cannot see it well, and is having trouble hitting it. Regardless, he strikes again using elven battle magics.









*OOC:*


action: cast booming blade: to hit: 16, damage 5, booming damage if target moves: 7


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 27, 2022)

*"Argenti!  Cairn!  There you are!"* Hawthorne shouts, as the meenlock keeps taking swings at them.  He moves up next to the creature and stabs at it while his allies keep it distracted from the other side.









*OOC:*


Rapier attack: (11)+4=*15*
Damage + Sneak Attack:  (5)+2+(5)=*12*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 27, 2022)

Kaliban follows Hawthorn through the maze until they find their comrades.  Upon seeing them engaged with the fae beasts he rushes forward slashing at it with his rapier.  As the strike hits the gnome punches it with a telekinetic strike.









*OOC:*


Just a heads up I had to roll the Strike a second time because I forgot to copy the bbcode and something is gooing on with Orokos and I can't see my history.  The first roll hit as well but I couldn't remember the damage.  Just wanted to let you know in case it comes back and you see the two separate rolls.

Rapier strike against ML3: 1d20+5 *18* 1d8+3 *11*

Telekinetic strike damage: 1d6+3 *5*


----------



## Leatherhead (May 29, 2022)

*"I told you we should have squashed that bug!"* Argenti quips, but is greatly relieved by seeing her comrade.

*"HYAH!"* The Genasi throws a rock, but the bug dodges at the last second. *"Where are the others?"*









*OOC:*



Save and a miss!
Wisdom Save with advantage : 2D20.HIGH(1)+1 = [8, 17]+1 = 18

Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13
1D10+4+2 = [9]+4+2 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

Argenti felt much better now that she could see solid stone through all the moss. She flung a rock, but the meenlock ducked, and the rock disappeared into the mossy tunnel. She couldn't see them, but she could hear Hawthorne speak as he arrived, somewhere beyond the hulking form of Cairn behind her.

Hawthorne and Kaliban, still tied together, rushed the meenlock as it grabbed at Cairn. They both landed solid strikes at it as it tried to turn around, and it screeched as it fell to the ground in a heap, that immediately began to twist and writhe into an unnatural shape before laying still.

At the front of the line, Ethian managed to scratch his opponent with his thin elvish blade. He infused it with elven magic that would harm it if it moved, but the creature stayed, still trying to grab at him.









*OOC:*


Hawthorne and Kaliban killed ML3. Ethian did 5 to ML2. Cairn, Kaliban, and Hawthorne won't have to roll fear saves this coming round, but everyone else does.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in the Mossy Maze
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (Mossy Maze)







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (Moss is heavy, terrain uneven)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); Obscured by moss (You can only see adjacent 5')





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 35/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 15/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 15/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 25/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 29/37; *ML2* 32/37; *ML3* 0/37 (dead); *ML4* 13/37;


        *GM:*  *End Round Two; Begin Round Three*


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2022)

The foul flesh of the meenlock disgusts Crock Jon, and causes him to shudder.

"I'm sorry, suh," his voice calls out, echoing aimlessly through the mossy cavern. "I can't do it."









*OOC:*


Wis save: 1d20+0=1. Fail. Still grappling, but attack with disadv.
Damage from Grapple: 1d4=1. Ugh, again.

Attack with disadv.: 1d20+6=12. Miss.

HP 15/36.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 29, 2022)

Crock Jon had rarely lost a wrestling match, even with a much larger opponent. This creature was smallish and wiry, but the worst was that its flesh popped and slid under his grip. It was gooey and yet rough and hairy, all at the same time. Between that, and the strange sense of fear, depression, and loneliness, Crock Jon could nearly feel himself giving up. It was all he could do to stop the creature's pinchers from closing around his neck.









*OOC:*


Crock Jon did 1 to ML1, which missed him (at least).


----------



## Kobold Stew (May 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


FWIW, Crock Jon only knows about the one Meenlock, and is trying to keep it away from the party. He's making a choice to hold on.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Hawthorne sees three of his allies between him and the only meenlock within view.  *"Crock Jon is still out there, as is the creature that ran away from us, Kaliban.  You up for going back the way we came to try and find Jon while the other three deal with this creature here?"*

He looks down at the svirfneblin with a cocked eyebrow.  *"We might even come across that frightened bastard that took off from us while we're at it.  Take care of two pixies with one bolt."*









*OOC:*


If Kaliban agrees, I'm thinking the two of them can move down towards AT17 and go from there.  Hawthorne will also make a perception check (with disadvantage) as they move, trying to catch wind of the meenlock that disappeared on them originally.

WIS (Perception) w/Disadvantage:  (18,8)+7=*15*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 5, 2022)

Argenti feels the bug trying to claw its way into her mind, but manages to block it out by smashing a glowing green rock against the creatures head. *"HYAH!"*










*OOC:*


 +1 bonuses can come in clutch sometimes.
Wisdom Save against Fear: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11
And a hit, finally!
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D10+4+2 = [9]+4+2 = 15


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


I just realized Cairn has no ranged capabilities  A sling, with shooting stones from his body would be appropriate 







Cairn looks helplessly through the clearing of the moss before realizing he CAN do something. It is not a safe bet since stones here are weird, but still, he draws the rune of stone, naming the mine they're in and himself. Thus rooted, he focuses his will on the meenlock fighting Ethian.

"Ethian-leader, if the creature falls asleep or becomes passive, do NOT disturb it. Just go around it so this one can join you."
"Argenti-boss, make distance from the creature.



Spoiler: Actions



Wis save: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18

Reaction at the end of meenlock turn: Wisdom save DC 13 or fall into stupor
_While charmed in this way, the creature has a speed of 0 and is incapacitated, descending into a dreamy stupor. Save repeats at the end of each round._

Action: Ready action to move next to the creature if the space opens


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 6, 2022)

Ethian swings again at the meen  lock in front of him, but his sword strikes some moss first and he misses

[oo*c]**attack 9, damage 7, booming damage if creature moves 1*

*Wis save: 16*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaliban continues to follow Hawthorne trusting his judgement.  With no direct threat the gnome scans for any dangers though knowing he was never the most perceptive of people in the best of times.









*OOC:*


I will continue to follow Hawthorne.  Below is a perception check.  I'm not sure if I need to roll with disadvantage so let me know and I will roll a second time, though I got a 1 so it doesn't matter.

Perception check: 1d20 *1*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

Confident that he could find his way back to the group again, Hawthorne led the way back to where they had last seen the other meenlock. Kaliban followed, but the gnome was so turned around by the moss, that he had no idea if Hawthorne was going in the correct direction or not. He just held his sword and followed the rope that kept them together.

Ethian struggled with his opponent. The fey creature grabbed the elf with its pincers, and a shock went up his spine. Argenti struck the thing with a glowing rock, but it held onto Ethian with fierce determination. Then, Cairn began to create a strange, soothing rumble. The meenlock calmed, releasing Ethian, and stood twitching its antennae in synch with Cairn's rumble.









*OOC:*


Ethian takes 5 damage & must roll a dc11 Con save of be Paralyzed. Argenti did 15 to ML2. Cairn put ML2 into a stupor.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 6, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in the Mossy Maze
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (Mossy Maze)







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (Moss is heavy, terrain uneven)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); Obscured by moss (You can only see adjacent 5')





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 35/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 15/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 10/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 25/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 28/37; *ML2* 17/37; *ML3* 0/37 (dead); *ML4* 13/37;


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 6, 2022)

Crock Jon cxontinues to hold on to the Meenlock, keeping it away from his employers, wherever they may be. He just can't get a good punch in, though.









*OOC:*


DC 11 Wis save 1d20+0=17. Pass
Automatic Grapple damage: 1d4=1 again (notes wrong, obv).

Attack:1d20+6=11 Miss.

One point damage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 7, 2022)

The shock down Ethian’s spine was too much for the elf to handle. Much to his dismay, he stops moving completely.









*OOC:*


con save: 2 fail!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> The shock down Ethian’s spine was too much for the elf to handle. Much to his dismay, he stops moving completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Sorry about that!


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2022)

Cairn moves through Argenti, shoves slightly Ethian aside and pushes by passive meenlock until such time he gets behind it. He raises his hands, but waits for either Ethian or meenlock to snap out of their paralysis.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: AK10
Action: Ready maul attack when either meenlock reactivates (passes his save, gets damaged or whatever) or the round passes - both fail their saves
Attack vs meenlock; potential advantage; damage: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
2D6+4 = [5, 1]+4 = 10
 
The idea is to give Ethian time to un-paralyze


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 12, 2022)

*"Crock Jon is still out there, Kaliban... you with me?"* Hawthorne says, as they are moving through the dark tunnels of the cave searching for Crock Jon.  *"If you want to head back, tell me now..."*









*OOC:*


Unless Kaliban wants to go back to the group (in which case they can go back to rejoin the other three), Hawthorne will continue moving south doing a double move... taking the right fork (from his perspective) towards AQ18 and going as far as possible to try and get to around to where Crock Jon is.  If the tunnel ends in a dead end, then he will backtrack to take the left fork (AT18).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

Having paralyzed Ethian, the meenlock cut the elf free of the rope with his pincers. Argenti was sure that it would try to carry him off if she couldn't stop it.

Hawthorne led Kaliban to the right, pushing his way through some thick moss until they came to what looked like a wide crossroads. Moss was thick on the ground, which sank down into a roughly circular basin-shape. There were two ways forward: Immediately to their right, a tunnel exited the basin low, nearly covered by moss, going deeper into the ground. Across the basin, a tunnel set high in the wall would take them to the north-west. To get there, they would have to cross the dubious-looking waist-high moss and climb. Neither option was particularly appealing.

Crock Jon continued to struggle with his opponent. There was a sharp pain in his leg, and he glanced down to find a pincer holding it tight. Another sharp pain and his arm was also held. He suddenly realized that he was now fighting two meenlocks, and losing fast.









*OOC:*


I assumed that Kaliban will keep following Hawthorne. Crock Jon takes 14 (1 HP left! & 2x dc11 Con saves vs paralasys!); @Leatherhead Argenti to go to roll.








Spoiler: Rolls




ML1 vs Crock Jon: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 for 2D4+2 = [4, 3]+2 = 9
ML4 vs Crock Jon: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19 for 2D4+2 = [2, 1]+2 = 5


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 12, 2022)

@FitzTheRuke
ETHIANS meenlock should be incapacitated


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> @FitzTheRuke
> ETHIANS meenlock should be incapacitated











*OOC:*


Ha! I was about to write: "I know, it _is_" and then I realized - you're right. I said it was going to try to run off with him. Hum. Oops. It would if it could? It doesn't cut the rope, that's for sure.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2022)

Crock Jon struggles with the foul beast. He knows he is hurting. If only this means the others can escape its horrible clutches.









*OOC:*


 2 x DC 11 con saves: 1d20+4 = 14 (pass) and 18 (pass).
Maybe that's also 2 rounds of auto  damage from the grapple? if so 1d4 = 4 and 1 = 5. He'll make punching attempt too, if permitted: (do they need ongoing wis saves too? If so: 1d20+0 = 7 and 13 (fail, pass)
Attack with disadvantage round 1: 1d20+6=11. Miss. (accidentally rolled twice; discounting the second one).
Round 2 attack: 1d20+6=16 (hit) for 6 points damage (*11 total*). 


Not sure if I understood what is happening;  please redeploy rolls as needed...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> Not sure if I understood what is happening;  please redeploy rolls as needed...











*OOC:*


Not knowing what's happening is probably about right! (It's just that Crock Jon has been damaged by two meenlocks, who have a paralytic.) I haven't dropped out of rounds yet, though. Just waiting on Argenti to roll round... uh, whatever # we're on. I'll use your rolls at the top of next round, though.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 12, 2022)

*OOC:*


NP: you had said that these might not be synchronous, and I thought you were getting us all together, chronologically.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 12, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> NP: you had said that these might not be synchronous, and I thought you were getting us all together, chronologically.











*OOC:*


Ah yes, I see what you mean.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 13, 2022)

Argenti was in a panic, everyone, even the enemy, had suddenly stopped moving, and there were too many voices to keep track of.
*"I have to trust I heard you right, Carin."* The genasi says as she drags Ethan's stiff body along the rope.









*OOC:*


 Sorry for keeping you waiting!
Dragging Ethan to square AN 10.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

Argenti pulled Ethian away from the suddenly slothful meenlock, who released him and stood twitching its antennae as Cairn shambled past it. She shook the elf, who stood in a stupor, a twisted expression of fear and confusion on his normally calm face.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in the Mossy Maze
     


Spoiler: Map of Mine (Mossy Maze)






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (Moss is heavy, terrain uneven)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground); Obscured by moss (You can only see adjacent 5')





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 35/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 1/36 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP12* SD 4/4
*Ethian* AC19* HP 10/27 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1 (Paralyzed)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 25/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 28/37; *ML2* 17/37; *ML3* 0/37 (dead); *ML4* 13/37;


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2022)

The waist-high moss would be difficult to push through, but Hawthorne's intention was always to try and circle around, rather than go deeper into the tunnels.  He takes a deep breath, looks down at Kaliban, and says something as humorously as possible so as to try and not offend his much shorter ally.  *"We need that path on the far side.  You okay with standing on my shoulders with weapon drawn as I try and push us through this green sludge?"*









*OOC:*


If Kaliban agrees to it, Hawthorne will reach down and lift the snirfneblin up and place him feet-first upon his shoulders, holding him in place with his hands.  He will then try and cross the chamber, getting over to the passage at AJ20/21.  If the opening is higher on the wall, he'll help Kaliban hoist himself up into the tunnel, then try and climb up himself (although I doubt I'll have enough movement available to do it this round.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

DEFCON 1 said:


> If Kaliban agrees to it, Hawthorne will reach down and lift the snirfneblin up and place him feet-first upon his shoulders, holding him in place with his hands.  He will then try and cross the chamber, getting over to the passage at AJ20/21.  If the opening is higher on the wall, he'll help Kaliban hoist himself up into the tunnel, then try and climb up himself (although I doubt I'll have enough movement available to do it this round.)











*OOC:*


Sounds good. Gimme an Athletics check and @VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban gimme an Acrobatics. DCs aren't terribly high, it'll mostly inform my description.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2022)

The deep moss proves very difficult for Hawthorne to move through, and he curses silently to himself that he spent so much of his childhood indoors and not working on any of his physicality.









*OOC:*


STR (Athletics) check: (9)-1=*8*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 13, 2022)

Kaliban follows along with Hawthorne knowing if he cuts himself loose he would get completely lost.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics check: 1d20+5 *22*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

Kaliban stood on Hawthorne's shoulders, swords out. He was able to duck under low-hanging moss without disrupting his balance. Hawthorne, on the other hand, waded waste-deep into the damp black plant-matter, and struggled to get through. Finally, he was able to hoist Kaliban up into the north-west tunnel, and to climb up himself. By the time he pulled himself up, his trousers were so saturated with slimy moss-goo, that he could only waddle in discomfort.









*OOC:*


Hawthorne's speed is reduced to 20 feet until he can change his pants.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 13, 2022)

Crock Jon has tried his best, and the appearance of the second Meenlock makes him realize that he is not able to hold off the inevitable any more. "I'm sorry, suh. There's more than one ov'em." (The voice emanates from the moss, not giving any help for his position.)

He lets go, and withdraws from the fight. He doesn't like to lose, but the screaming in his head, the darkness, and the numbers of opponents are just too much.









*OOC:*


Grapple damage: 1d4=3. 
Action: Disengage.
Move -- Away from the meenlocks. He can't hide, but perhaps he can escape.

Relentless Endurance ready in case anyone hits him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 13, 2022)

Crock Jon shoved one meenlock into the other, giving himself a moment to make his escape. He was completely turned around and had no idea which way to go to escape - away from the meenlocks was all he could manage. He pushed his way through the moss until, by a lucky twist of fate, he came upon Kaliban (with Hawthorne not far behind).


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2022)

Having some space now that he doesn't need to guard Argenti and Ethian, the elemental smashes the meenlock into the wall, pulping its ribcage.

Stepping over the remains, Cairn is fairly certain he will emerge into the area cleared by Argenti.




Spoiler: Actions



Action: Cairn vs M2; damage:
1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
2D6+4 = [3, 4]+4 = 11

Move: across the body, toward Ethian and Argenti (hopefully) - WIS is +1 if the save is still needed, roll as needed


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

With Ethian safely out of the way, Cairn pummeled the stunned meenlock.









*OOC:*


Yup. Cairn finished ML2. ML1 and ML4 decided not to pursue Crock Jon when he escaped, so for now, we're out of combat rounds. 

*End of Encounter.*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

Ethian remained in a nightmare stupor for a full minute before Argenti could revive him. As an elf, Ethian did not sleep and therefore, did not dream. He had never quite experienced anything like a nightmare (the closest he could imagine was being poisoned). He was understandably shaken.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 15, 2022)

"I'm in rough shape, suh. I'm sorry I couldn't hold on. Were others hurt?"

Crock Jon asks Kaliban, or anyone else. "I'll need a moment."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2022)

Cairn used the time the group found each other to clear up the space Argenti started clearing. He pushed all cleared moss into the chokepoint where Ethian and he killed their meenlock, leaving only one easy path of access. He positioned himself there and leaned into the dark wall of the mine, becoming just one more protrusion on the wall.

He tries to become one with the stone, drawing vitality from his contact...but the stones of the mine are as hostile as ever and he barely recovers any mass.









*OOC:*


Block AK10, clear the tunnel from AL-AQ and stand guard at AP11 (Stealth +1 if needed)
Also, short rest: Short rest: 1D10+3 = [1]+3 = 4 - bad luck


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 16, 2022)

*"Ethain, Carin, are you two ready to move?"* The genasi asks. *"We have to find the others."*


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2022)

"Argenti-boss, this one disagrees. We, separated, could all run around forever. They, the other group, will find us if we move slowly and call out. And clear out the moss. And we, this group here, need to make a safe base. Ethian-leader is still out."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 17, 2022)

"I'll need a moment".

Hawthorne is about to place a friendly hand upon the shoulder of the halfork, until he looks and see just how disgusting and sludgey-mossy his gloves are now.  It hovers for a second over Crock Jon's shoulder, then he brings his hand back down to his side.  *"No worries, Crock Jon, we can give that to you, absolutely."*

He takes a second to consider his pack and what he has in it, then sighs inwardly.  *"I don't have anything to give you to help with your injuries I'm afraid.  But once you've regained your breath, maybe we can meet back up with the others quickly and then take a full breather to help you feel a bit better, eh?"*

He takes a few moments to look both ways down the tunnel and cups a gross hand to his ear to try and hear anything of note, hopefully someone in the other group. 









*OOC:*


WIS (Perception) w/Disadvantage: (11/18) 11+7=*18*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 17, 2022)

"Yes. Thank you. Let's go now,' says Crock Jon holding his shoulder where the Meenlock had bit into him, staunching the blood.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

It took nearly half an hour of careful searching, with noises seeming to come from all sides (that later turned out to be nothing), for the Black Dragon Agents to be reunited. By then they were fed up with the place entirely, and concerned that they would have trouble ever finding their way out.

Cairn had hollowed out a space free of black moss where they could discuss their plans (and potentially get a much-needed breather). 









*OOC:*


I can allow a short rest, I think. It's not comfortable, though. Just barely restful.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 21, 2022)

After he had caught his breath, Crock Jon lay down in the moss and had a quick nap, snoring gently (or at least more gently than one might expect of a half-orc his size). 









*OOC:*


Second wind (before rest): +1d10+4=14 HP
Short rest: 2d10+4=16 HP.

HP 31/36. 2 dice spent. Second wind recharged.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2022)

"So, where next?" rumbles the wall near the exit of their little haven


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 26, 2022)

The unnatural tunnel was dark, cramped, moist, and smelled of spoors from the crushed moss. To make things worse, there was still the combination of strange half-heard sounds (and yet all true sound was still muffled), a terrible sense of dread, dizziness, and the occasional visual hallucination.

Crock Jon slept, but his gentle snoring soon turned into grunts and moans as his one dream turned to a nightmare, and he woke with a start. When it was time to get moving again, everyone agreed that they should try to get this over with as quickly as possible. 

A fey infestation was a thing to be feared, but it was ultimately an infestation like any other. These meenlocks could be killed - therefore this infestation could be exterminated.









*OOC:*


But which way to go? It's incredibly difficult to get your bearings, but at least the tunnels don't actually shift around. Hawthorne and Kaliban have a decent idea of the immediate area. 5 directions present themselves: 1) A tunnel where a meenlock ambushed H&K; 2) The waist-deep moss pit. (a way downward); 3, 4, & 5) Three other tunnels near where Crock Jon was fighting.








Spoiler: Map


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jun 27, 2022)

"Ah'm feein bettuh, suh," says Crock Jon. "We should stick togethuh. These caves are pretty confusin."


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 28, 2022)

*"This, moss."* Argenti says with a hint of distain. * "It hampers the earth so much."

"I feel like this path behind me leads deeper in, but that might be another illusion."*









*OOC:*


 Argenti is pointing at route 1. Also, remind me to use more spell slots. Short resting is the point of a warlock.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 29, 2022)

Ethian is grateful for the rest, although he doesn’t sleep, he lays back, letting his thoughts wonder 









*OOC:*


2hd used for 16 hp, lucky rolls! Ethian is at 26/27 hp







During their discussion, Ethian agrees with Argenti “As far as I’m concerned, we either go deeper, or we go back up to check on the others. And we’re already here, so might as well continue”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 30, 2022)

*OOC:*


Anyone else have an opinion? @DEFCON 1 ?, @VLAD the Destroyer ? Opinions?(Though I suspect Hawthorne is not gonna want to wade through the mushy moss a second time.)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2022)

"I, this one, thread where you lead. Deeper is better, the source of infestation."
Cairn detaches from the wall and awaits instructions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 30, 2022)

*"Going in both directions gives us a large circle to go around.  Although on the far side of the circle is a pit full of this disgusting..."* He raises his arm and pulls the hem of his sleeve open to allow a bit of goo to slide out of it and to the floor.  *"...crud.  But there are tunnels off of that circle further into the mountain that we could certainly go down."*

He nods towards the tunnel that Argenti motioned to... the one he and Kaliban traveled down initially to find Crock Jon.  *"If we head down there the tunnel splits.  Kaliban and I took the right path-- right as in direction, not in terms of correct... although we did find Crock Jon, so I guess you could say it was right correct as well-- but nevermind, that's neither here nor there.  Point is... we could take the left-hand passage instead and travel further in.  I'm good with that myself... rather try and get this all done before these things can completely regroup."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2022)

Having agreed on the passage near where Kaliban and Hawthorne had encountered a meenlock and chased it off, the Agents travelled there, and then kept to the left-hand passage, working their way deeper into the strange, unnatural tunnels. 

Ahead, once again, the tunnel split, with a left-hand passage that widened (the ever-present moss seemed to be dry and crumbling here) and a right-hand tunnel that twisted downward into dampness.









*OOC:*


A new choice: 1) Left, wide dry tunnel; 2) Right, downward dampness. Also: I'm going to need a marching order. For no reason at all.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2022)

Cairn leads the way into the darkness, his superior darkvision and innate sense of the stone and everything that touches it making him natural choice for the position.

His front arm flattens into a resemblance of shield and he advances carefully.

Once they got to the split, he stops and looks into the dry tunnel.
"This tunnel, the left one, it looks like it doesn't support the growth. Maybe a quick look is in order?"


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 1, 2022)

Argenti pauses for a moment, some voice having caught her ear. From the middle of the pack she muses: *"Whatever is in that tunnel repels the moss, which means it might be dangerous, or it might be just what we need to exterminate these bugs."*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 1, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Argenti pauses for a moment, some voice having caught her ear. From the middle of the pack she muses: *"Whatever is in that tunnel repels the moss, which means it might be dangerous, or it might be just what we need to exterminate these bugs."*



“I agree” Ethian says, “let us see why there is no moss there”


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 1, 2022)

*"If that dryness in the air can absorb the dampness currently pervading my shorts, I am all for it.  To the left!"*









*OOC:*


Hawthorne will take a spot in the middle to middle-rear of the line.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2022)

*OOC:*


Have we re-spliced the rope-line? Just askin'. No reason.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 3, 2022)

*OOC:*


I would imagine one of the casters with _Mending_ would do so... but I'll let them confirm if they do before we begin walking.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 6, 2022)

Cairn began to lead the way into the dry, wide tunnel. The Agents had replaced their earlier precaution of a rope-line, this time tied a little closer together, hoping to avoid the possibility of a meenlock cutting the line between them. Cairn was followed by Ethian, Argenti, Kaliban, and then Hawthorne, with Crock-Jon watching the rear.

The big rock-creature had only taken a few steps onto the dry, crumbled moss-bits in the widening chamber when the ground began to slide away under his feet. Cairn dropped into the ground, lurching everyone off their feet. They all slid forward, but Ethian was able to wedge his feet on a solid stone found somewhere under the dry moss and everyone piled up behind him, until they too were wedged. The rope strained under the enormous weight of the elemental, who had fallen through an opening not unlike that of an hourglass, with the dried moss acting as the "sand".

Down about ten feet below him, in an open chamber under the one that the others were wedged in, Cairn could see the desiccated corpse of a humanoid wearing a leather satchel.









*OOC:*


I'm gonna roll the saves myself, both to save time and because it could complicated. In the end it didn't, because Ethian held strong; everyone just fell prone.








Spoiler: Rolls




Cairn dc13 Dex Save: 1D20-1 = [13]-1 = 12
Ethian dc16 Str Save: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
Argenti dc13 Dex Save: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
Kaliban dc13 Dex Save: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Hawthorne dc13 Dex Save: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Crock Jon dc13 Dex Save: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
(If Ethian had failed, everyone would have rolled Str Saves with the dc getting higher the more that failed)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 7, 2022)

*"WHOA!" *Argenti takes a moment to ready herself after the weight of the falling elemental knocks her off her feet.* "Cairn! Are you all right down there?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2022)

"There is one humanoid under me that isn't well." Cairn responds as he pulls himself back and as he reaches the edge of the opening gratefully grabs solid stone for support. This 'rope' thing made of weak organic materials saved him some pain, but he doesn't fully trust it. But Ethian-leader proved himself worthy of the title.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 7, 2022)

Like sand in the hourglass, dried moss clumps slid past Cairn as he pulled himself up through the hole, partly burying the body in the lower chamber.









*OOC:*


Leave it behind or go investigate?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 7, 2022)

From the back of the line Hawthorne shouts *"Someone's down there?  Are they moving?  Cairn... check on him if you can... we should pull them out of that hole.*"  He glances at the rope they shortened up between them all and scrunches his face.  *"Do we have enough slack for him to get the person?  Ethian-- Argenti-- can we give the big guy a bit more length?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2022)

"He, the trapped one, only needs some water, I believe, you, the fleshy ones, need water for your blood."
Cairn pulls himself fully back. 
"This one can lower one of you, lighter weight on the rope."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 8, 2022)

Lowering Cairn was definitely going to be the harder task (when compared to someone else). On the other hand, they would have to retreat into the hall and rearrange the ropes to lower someone else.









*OOC:*


Can be done, though. Who's going?


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Argenti can go down to take a look, unless someone else thinks they would be better suited for it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 9, 2022)

Crock Jon, at the end of the line, secures himself as best he can to offer support for whoever is going down.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


How deep is the pit? Can I reach the body with my telekinesis?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 9, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How deep is the pit? Can I reach the body with my telekinesis?











*OOC:*


The body is only about 30 feet away from the stable part of the cavern, but if you need to see it, you'll have to go through the loose dried moss. It's like an hourglass, and the moss is the sand (though it clumps up and stops running through after a moment). The weight of a person will push it (and them) through, though. Body is in the lower chamber.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 9, 2022)

Kaliban takes the length of rope from Crock Jon. He ties it around his waist.

*"I am the lightest. I can also move the body without needing to touch it."*

Kaliban then moves towards the opening, bracing for the moment he starts to slide through the hole.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

The group lowered Kaliban through the dried, clumping moss, into the lower chamber. He spied the body, now half-buried under the moss that Cairn and he had knocked down on top of him. Unlike the elemental guardian's report, there was no way that this fellow was likely to be alive - face down, unmoving, and half-buried in the dry moss.









*OOC:*


@VLAD the Destroyer  I'll take an INT (Investigation) check, please. And yeah, you can lift him with your TK as part of it.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 11, 2022)

Kaliban surveys the body and room.  Once he is certain nothing bad will happen he will use his telekinesis to lift the body out of the hole. 









*OOC:*


Investgation: 1d20+3 *15*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

When Kaliban lifted the body, it slid easily free of the dried moss. He began to raise it into the air with the intent of sliding it up through the opening, where the others would grab it. While it rose past him, he saw that the face had been badly burned, and the torso chewed. He quickly glanced below himself and saw the moss shake until a large red beetle emerged, angry that it's food supply was being stolen.









*OOC:*


I guess we should break into rounds. Kaliban go for *Round One.* Depending on what he does, the others can act after. Oh, the beetle is 10 ft. below him, and it's 20 ft. up to the others. (10 of which is difficult terrain, and a climb). The body is floating nearby.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 12, 2022)

Crock Jon, at the top, supports the rope, using a rock or outcrop as a pulley if easily available.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 13, 2022)

Kalabin curses in gnomish as the beetle emerges from the moss.

*"I disturbed somethings meal.  It doesn't look happy about it.*

Kaliban prepares to strike the beetle if it moves aggressively towards him.  At the same time he pulls on the rope.

*"Might want to pull me up?  Or someone needs to give me a hand with this thing."*









*OOC:*


Was will I be able to put the body down outside of the hole with my TK?  It can move an object 30 ft to a space I can see as part of the action.

In either case I will be reading a strike if the beetle moves to attack me.

Readied Rapier strike on beetle.: 1d20+5 *23* 1d8+3 *4*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2022)

Kaliban tugged on the rope, and Crock Jon and the others hauled him through the dried moss as the body floated along with him. The angry beetle was left behind, out of reach of both the gnome's sword and its own ability to bite (though it clattered its mandibles at Kaliban as he rose away).

Kaliban lowered the body to the solid ground of the outside tunnel, and everyone was able to have a look.









*OOC:*


Huh. I thought fire beetles could spit fire. I think they could in 4e. This one only has a bite attack, so Kaliban was safe (they were 10 feet apart at their closest).


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2022)

Cairn looks at the face of the thing. "This one will not need water. It is dead."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 14, 2022)

The body's clothes were colourful, loose-fitting, and in a style unlike anyone from this eastern area, nor the Sword Coast. They were more suited to someone from the south - a warmer climate. The person was long dead, dried, and partly eaten. A small leather satchel contained a potion, a wand (made of a twisted white wood), and a strange dull-orange crystal - all that remained of their possessions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 15, 2022)

*"A shame, for sure.  I wonder if this fellow collapsed into the sinkhole prior to the mine being abandoned, or was he an explorer afterwards, like us?"*

Hawthorne glances around to see if there was a place they could place the body for the time being and not risk it being disturbed.  *"I suppose once we complete our exploration of the remainder of the caverns here we should bring the body back down to the town.  Perhaps there is someone there that might recognize or remember who this is, which would answer at least one of our questions."*

He glances at the few items taken from the satchel of the corpse and he motions to the spellcasters of the group. * "Are you able to determine what these items are or what their use would be?  While I don't think they should be kept should we find an ally of him back in town... at the very least if any of them have a bit of use while we're here... I don't think borrowing them for the time would be much of an issue."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 17, 2022)

*"It will take a bit of time, but it should be possible."* The Genasi ponders the Orange Crystal. *"Though it would be faster if we split the task. Ethian, are you up for it?"*









*OOC:*


 It takes a short rest to figure out an items properties Via the meditation technique, IIRC


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 24, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> *"It will take a bit of time, but it should be possible."* The Genasi ponders the Orange Crystal. *"Though it would be faster if we split the task. Ethian, are you up for it?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ethian nods in agreement, and takes one of the items to inspect them


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 25, 2022)

"Do we need to pause right now? We're still in a bad place." rumbles Cairn "We can scholar things once we, the adventurers, are safe. And the body, one from the pit, it is dead, no spirit residing in it...we can let the bug have it. It will not get up to eat us afterward."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 25, 2022)

*OOC:*


Which is it, then, discern the properties of the crystals, or move along? No meenlocks here, ATM.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


Just move on I'd say.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 31, 2022)

The body was set aside and the Black Dragon Agents continued on. The tunnel ahead split two ways - one that led upward into the deep damp grotto that had earlier soiled Hawthorne's clothes, and another that led downward into parts unknown. The downward slope was chosen to be quickly scouted, and to everyone's surprise and delight, after parting the moss that clung to the opening, a vast chamber was revealed.

Four moss-covered pillars supported a twenty-foot ceiling. The chamber was about fifty feet across and slightly longer from side-to-side. The massive, twisted roots of an ancient tree dominated the far side, and three sstained stone stabs pushed their way above the moss-covered floor. The chamber smelled somehow different than the tunnels had - the tunnels smelled of mold and plant-rot. This chamber smelled of animal filth, fear, and death.



Spoiler: Map







[/spoiler}


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 1, 2022)

Ethian carefully approaches the tree roots, hoping that the ancient plant hasn`t been harmed by the filth in the room.









*OOC:*


perception check 13


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hawthorne's darkvision-enhanced eyes scanned the room as the high elf moved on ahead towards the roots that covered the rear of the chamber.  *"I don't know what I expected for the first chamber in a mine that was devoted to the people who used it... but it was not this."*

He walked gingerly over to one of the slabs and bent down at the knees to get a better look and potential smell of the stains, hoping against hope it wasn't going to be blood.  *"If this is some sort of ritual chamber... I would expect that our presence here might draw our fey foes to return.  Be ready."*









*OOC:*


WIS (Perception) or INT (Investigation): 10 + 7 = *17*


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 3, 2022)

*"M'hm!"* Argenti lets out a grunt in acknowledgement as she hefts a green rock, ready to strike.









*OOC:*


 Ready Action: Casting Eldritch blast on any hostile-looking creature that shows up!


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2022)

Cairn looks over the chains to the left going toward the entrance with the group. But he is not one to explore things meant for meat-beings. He pulls upon the chain attached to the stump.


neurotic:  D20 + 3#cairnperception → 6(3 + 3)#Cairn perception
neurotic:  D20 + 4#cairnstrengthcheck → 12(8 + 4)#Cairn strength check

OOC: my work policy just excluded coyotecode roller, if someone has anything better, I'll switch. In the meantime, I'm using rolz. This is Neurotics enworld room...and I'm already disliking the low rolls


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 12, 2022)

Argenti covered Ethian and Hawthorne as they moved through the moss-covered floor of the chamber. Ethian went to have a look at the tree's gnarled roots. A dark, amorphous shape moved in the shadows in the depths of the root-mass.

Meanwhile, Hawthorne took a look at the stains on the stone slabs. To his dismay, they did appear to be blood. Or perhaps worse than blood? A scrap left on a slab appeared to be human skin, shed like a snake.

Cairn moved down the slope into the room and picked up what he thought might be a chain. It was more like a rope. As he pulled at it, it lifted out of the moss, where it had been hidden. At his end, it held a box with a T-shaped plunger, and the other end appeared to be attached to a large candle that was burrowed into the support pillar.









*OOC:*


@Kobold Stew & @VLAD the Destroyer: Crock Jon and Kaliban's position?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 12, 2022)

Crock Jon has been holding back, chastened by his defeat. He's carrying anything people want carried.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2022)

Ethian points his sword at the figure moving in the roots "Come out whomever or what ever you are!"


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 14, 2022)

Argenti's eyes and amulet glow with the same emerald pulses of her rock that is held at the ready. 








*OOC:*


 Unless that shadow looks like a creature, Argenti is still holding that action to cast_ Eldritch Blast. _


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 14, 2022)

Sure enough, the shadow shifting under the tree roots proved to be a dark ooze, which began to slither out toward Ethian.

        *GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Black Pudding in "Conversion" Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Chamber







(General Features)
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 35/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 31/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 26/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 25/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Black Pudding* AC7 HP 85/85 PP8*BS


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One.*     








*OOC:*


Argenti can take her readied shot as well as act.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 14, 2022)

Crock Jon is cautious, but he owes it to his employers to protect them. "Keep your distance, suh." He makes eye contact with another in the party, adding "Suh." 

He reaches for his net, and approaches with the only weapon he carries other than his fist. He throws it -- really just throwing it on the ground, so large is this thing, hoping that it could not easily make its way through the webbing of the net. What good could a net do, he wondered.









*OOC:*


Move to 15', throw net, retreat. 
Attack; 1d20+6=7 (natural 1) vs AC7. So ridiculous.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 15, 2022)

Argetni lets one rock fly as the pudding comes into view* "HYAH!"* And quickly follows up with another *"HWAH!" *

Both rocks land solidly within the ooze, sending waves throughout the creature, and causing parts of it to splash on the walls and celling of the cave.









*OOC:*


Eldritch Blast double tap! Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force:
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D10+4+2 = [9]+4+2 = 15
1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
1D10+4+2 = [10]+4+2 = 16 

Two hits, for big damage each!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

Crock Jon stepped down the steep slope into the chamber. Though the moss was not as thick here as it had been in the hallways (at least it did not hang down in front of his face), he still needed to slog his way through it. He was too far to throw his net, and it had become tangled during his earlier struggles.

Argenti spotted the ooze for what it was, and began to fling glowing rocks at it that splattered through its shifting mass.









*OOC:*


Ground is difficult terrain. Crock Jon will have to dash to get closer. Argenti did 31! Pudding has cover from the roots, current AC is 9.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 15, 2022)

Kaliban wades through the thick moss.  He curses as he is unable to close with the enemy and support Ethian.









*OOC:*


Kaliban will use the dash action to try and close on the pudding.  Not sure how close I can get but I am moving in a straight line towards it.

Also I can't remember if we had a short rest before this encounter.  Just want to see if I have my action surge back.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Also I can't remember if we had a short rest before this encounter.  Just want to see if I have my action surge back.











*OOC:*


You did, and you do. Seeing as you hadn't placed yourself before I made the map, I can move you up a little. I'll put you at AL29 after dashing. Crock Jon, should he dash, will be at AL30.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 15, 2022)

(CJ will dash, and hopefully the fumble can be forgotten for round two).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 15, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> (CJ will dash, and hopefully the fumble can be forgotten for round two).











*OOC:*


Sure. Crock Jon dashes through the moss while unfurling (& untangling) his net.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 17, 2022)

Ethan doesn’t want to touch the ooze, but he doesn’t retreat so the creature won’t target one of his companions. He instead moves into a fully defensive stance as he instead implores Sehanine to strike it.









*OOC:*


 move: none
Action: dodge
Bonus action, cast spiritual weapon (level 2 slot): attack 20, force damage 12


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2022)

*OOC:*


Why is Cairn not at full HP? Did I forget something?
Round: hit the dessert twice for 21 HP total







Cairn moves forward and as he gets close he calls out to Ethian
"Move back, Ethian-leader. The guard should take the creatures like this."

Invoking a rumbling long-drawn word, he takes more of the stones around him into his body, towering over Ethian. He slams his fists together and then downward into the creature with two earth-shaking slams.

"It, the black mass, is slow. May not be danger, why are we, the group, attacking it?"



Spoiler: Actions



Move: AL30
Bonus: become large (giant's might) taking AK30-AL31
Action: neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnmaulattack → 16(10 + 6)#Cairn maul attack
neurotic:  2D6 + 4 + D6#cairnmaulattackdamage → 12( (3 +3)  + 4 + 2)#Cairn maul attack damage
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnmaulattackactionsurge → 20(14 + 6)#Cairn maul attack action surge
neurotic:  2D6 + 4#cairnmaulactionsurgedamage → 9( (1 +4)  + 4)#Cairn maul action surge damage


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 22, 2022)

*"What in the?!?--"* Hawthorne exclaims, as the black mass rises up.  He immediately reaches for his crossbow and locks in a bolt while moving into the chamber and ducking behind one of the pillars to hide.  *[Move to AQ29]*

As the action of combat goes on through the chamber, he takes a second or two in hopes of his location being forgotten before popping out to fire his crossbow at the mass.  It finds purchase and causes a slight puncture to it.









*OOC:*


Crossbow attack roll with Advantage due to Hidden: [4][6]+4=6+4=*10* Hit
Crossbow damage: [3]+2=*5 *piercing damage


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2022)

Having taken a walloping, the black amorphous creature slithered back into the darkness under the tree roots. In trying to see where it was going, Ethian noticed a tunnel hidden in the shadows and tangled roots to the right.









*OOC:*


Nearly killed it, so it disengages & retreats.








Spoiler: Map








        *GM:*  Either *End Combat* or *Begin Round 2* (up to you)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 24, 2022)

Crock Jon watches the black ooze disentangle itself from his net, leaving it dry and lying on the ground. He'd been foolish to try. He picks it up and wraps it again around him.

"What can I do for yuh, suh?"


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 25, 2022)

*"Did we win?"* Argenti asks with a bit of confusion.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 25, 2022)

Cairn forces his bulk through the foliage and slams his hands into the retreating slime.
"The black thing attacked. It can do so again. When we, the explorers, cannot afford it to. Protect the boss. Protect the leader."




Spoiler: Actions



Move: AH31-AI32
Action:
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnmaulattack → 17(11 + 6)#Cairn maul attack
neurotic:  3D6 + 4#cairnmauldamage → 16( (6 +5 +1)  + 4)#Cairn maul damage


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 25, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Cairn forces his bulk through the foliage and slams his hands into the retreating slime.
> "The black thing attacked. It can do so again. When we, the explorers, cannot afford it to. Protect the boss. Protect the leader."



Ethian Nods, and channels divine energy towards the creature and directs the spiritual weapon to strike at it too.









*OOC:*



Action: cast sacred flame. DC 14 dex save or 1 radiant damage 
bonus action, attack with spiritual weapon, attack 18, force damage: 11
move none


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 26, 2022)

Kaliban moves around to the right to block the pudding from sliping out of the room.  He prepares to strike at the thing if it moves towards him.









*OOC:*


I will move to AF29 or as close as I can get.  I will then ready an attack if the Pudding moves into my range.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 27, 2022)

Cairn forced his now-enormous rocky self through the roots of the old tree, breaking some off as he reached under to smash at the black pudding.

Kaliban shuffled through the moss, working his way around to the other side of Ethian as the elf concentrated on finishing off the slime-creature with searing light and spirit-weapon. Suddenly, a Meenlock appeared from under the tree's roots and came rushing at him! Another slipped past, heading norward around the pillar.

Hawthorne and Argenti were watching the battle with the slime, but a rustling sound in the moss from the tunnel behind Argenti caught Hawthorne's attention. As sneaky as Meenlocks were, the keen observation skills of the Black Dragon agent allowed him to shout a warning to the genasi.









*OOC:*


Cairn & Ethian finish off the black pudding. Meenlocks appear! Anyone who hasn't taken an action this round can still go.








Spoiler: New Map









Spoiler: Rolls



Meenlocks Stealth Checks: 24, 23, 23, & 14 (Hawthorne & Ethian hear the low one).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 27, 2022)

Crock Jon had just retrieved his net, and was about to tie it up again, when the creatures attacked. There's one of them next to Kaliban, so Crock Jon moves into position and attempts to entangle it, but the net gets caught on his fist and falls uselessly to the ground.









*OOC:*


Move to AH29.
Attack with Net: 1d20+6=7. _eyeroll_.







"Shoulda punched'm."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 27, 2022)

*"Argenti!  Behind you!"*

Hawthorne shouts and points as the pair of meenlocks appear in the corridor behind the young woman.  He then immediately reloads his crossbow and rushes up and slams his back against the northern wall, dropping out of view of the two fey creatures.  He then begins slowly and silently moving to his right towards the corridor before suddenly dropping to one knee and leaning out to aim at one of them, the crossbolt bolt flying out and 









*OOC:*


Move to AR 28 and attempt to Hide.  DEX (Stealth): [18]+4=*22*
Move to AP26 while hidden and drop to one knee, firing crossbow at Meenlock at AP23 with Advantage
Crossbow attack w/Advantage: [19/7]+4=*23*  Crossbow damage w/Sneak Attack: [4]+2=*6* plus [3]+[3]=*6*
Total: *12 piercing damage*


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 27, 2022)

Argenti quickly turns around thanks to the timely warning, and lets loose a glowing green stone, which collides with the sneaky bug.* "HYAH!"*

The genasi beams a smile to her companion while retreating behind a nearby pillar. *"Thank you, Hawthorn!"*











*OOC:*


 Falling back to AL27
Attacking Meenlock at AP23
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D10+4+2 = [5]+4+2 = 11


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 29, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caliban & Ethian finish off the black pudding. Meenlocks appear! Anyone who hasn't taken an action this round can still go.












*OOC:*


Did you mean Cairn or Kaliban here?  Not sure if I attacked this turn or if I can strike at the meenlock that just ran up to me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2022)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Did you mean Cairn or Kaliban here?  Not sure if I attacked this turn or if I can strike at the meenlock that just ran up to me.











*OOC:*


Cairn. I started with a C but I have no idea where my brain went after that. Kaliban dashed to where he is (moss is still DT) but so did the meenlock. They can square off next round. I will roll it soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2022)

With Hawthorne's warning, Argenti pulled back into the room while flinging glowing rocks at the first meenlock to be moving down the tunnel slope into the chamber. The meenlock stumbled, and Hawthorne popped out from his hiding spot at the mouth of the tunnel and shot the creature in the face. It tumbled forward into the moss and lay still.

Crock Jon climbed around the roots of the tree and got his net tangled once more. As he went to throw it, it was caught on a root, and he cursed himself for a fool.









*OOC:*


Argenti & Hawthorne together do 23 to ML4, which was its HP, so it's down.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Black Pudding Meenlocks in the "Conversion" Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Chamber






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 35/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 31/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 26/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 25/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 35/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's) AS 1/1





Spoiler: Enemies



*Black Pudding* AC7 HP 0/85 PP8*BS (dead)
*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 37/37; *ML2* 27/37; *ML3* 37/37; *ML4* 0/37 (dead);


        *GM:*  *End Round Three; Begin Round Four*


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 30, 2022)

*"Hyah!"* A glowing green stone flies past the meenlock in the corner and collides with the cave wall before crumbling.

*"How many more bugs do we have to squash?"* Argenti questions her companions.









*OOC:*


 toss and a miss! 
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D10+4+2 = [9]+4+2 = 15


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 30, 2022)

Cairn crashes through the roots surrounding him and slams his stony hands into the meenlock threatening Kaliban.
"We, this group of adventurers, we slay as many as needed. The task is to protect Argenti-boss. Argenti-boss needs to clear the mine. Ethian-leader lead us here. The mine needs clearing, the stones are rude."

Cairn rumbles, audible even through roots cracking under his weight and the sound of scraping of wood on stone. And even above thudding of stone on flesh.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: AF29 - AG30 (two steps diagonally left and up, blocking the exit)
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnattack → 21(15 + 6)#Cairn attack ML1 
neurotic:  3D6 + 4 → 17( (3 +6 +4)  + 4)


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 30, 2022)

Kaliban slashes at the meenlock with his rapier but the thick moss throws off his strike.  The gnome crouches down and raises his shield ready for the creatures attack.









*OOC:*


Action: Rapier strike against ML1: 1d20+5 *12* 1d8+3 *11*

I will use my protective field if I am hit as a reaction.  It reduces the damage by 1d6+Int.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2022)

Ethian redirects the spiritual weapon to the meenlock facing Kaliban. He then moves next to Kaiban to protect his flank, draws his sword and strikes it, thunderous energy buzzing as he invokes elven battle magics.









*OOC:*



Bonus action, move spiritual weapon and attack ML1: attack 25; damage 10 force
move to AH27
action: cast booming blade on ML1: attack: 19 damage: 9 slashing
if target move willingly, takes 7 thunder damage


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hawthorne ducks back behind the wall to move out of sight from the meenlock remaining outside the chamber, and then sneaks in the darkness back behind the pillar he was previously behind.  He quickly reloads his crossbow and then leans out from behind the pillar to snipe at it with an advantage gained from the meenlock not knowing where the shot was coming from.









*OOC:*


Move AQ27 - AR28 - AQ29 - AP30 then DEX (Stealth) check vs PP14: [11]+4=*15* success
Crossbow Attack w/Advantage on Meenlock3: [1/6]+4=*10* miss







However, as he leans out from behind the pillar and fires out into the tunnel beyond, he discovers the path to the creature is narrow enough that the bolt ricochets harmlessly off the walls of the chamber and scatters to the ground, not even coming close to hitting his target.

*"What the--?!?  By all that is holy!!!"* he exclaims.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 31, 2022)

Crock Jon scoffs at himself, and abandons his net. In the corner he sees one of the opponents -- is it the one he held on to for so long? Regardless, he heads towards it now and swings, but misses.









*OOC:*


Move to AH25. 
Attack Meenlock 2. Punch: 1d20+6=10


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2022)

DEFCON 1 said:


> *"What the--?!?  By all that is holy!!!"* he exclaims.



"Stones are rude here."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 4, 2022)

Cairn and Ethian moved in to help Kaliban, nearly beating the creature to death before it pinched Kaliban with its oversized, mangled-looking pincher, and then disappeared into the shadows.

Argenti flung a rock at the meenlock in the corner who appeared to be up to something with a strange chord that was attached to the pillar. The stone missed, striking the wall. Then Crock Jon stumbled through the mossy floor and slammed his fist into that meenlock's face. The creature stumbled, but it lifted a little box at the end of the chord and manipulated it with his pinchers. Suddenly the pillar next to Kaliban exploded into a shower of stones that threw Kaliban and Ethian and rained down on Cairn and Crock Jon and left everyone with a ringing in their ears.









*OOC:*


Cairn does 17 & Ethian does 19 to ML1 (leaving it at 1); ML1 did 6 to Kaliban (who has to roll a dc11 CON save or be paralyzed!) then teleported away (does that cause booming blade to trigger? I forget.) Crock Jon did 10 to ML2 before it triggered an explosion that gets Cairn, Crock Jon, Ethian, and Kaliban for 10 bludgeoning damage (dc12 DEX save for half, and you are thrown 10 ft. from the pillar, which is no longer there.) I will do more after we see the results. Sorry for the long wait! Oh, in addition, which I keep forgetting, Cairn, Crock Jon, Ethian, and Kaliban need to roll a dc11 WIS save or be frightened during their next turn.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2022)

Crock Jon swings at the Meenlock, and then gets caught in an explosion, which throws him across the room. 

"Sucker punch," he explains to himself.









*OOC:*


Rolls: Dex vs *DC 12: 1d20+2=4 FAIL*. Crock Jon takes 10 damage damage and is thrown 10'. *HP 21/36*.
Wis  vs. DC 11: *1d20+0=19. PASS*! But he is not afraid.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Cairn is large right now. And probably weights a literal ton. Did he get thrown? 








Cairn, never a quick and dexterous one, now taking a space of four normal creatures doesn't even try to get out of the blast. He flinches, who wouldn't, but doesn't manage much more than that, taking full blast into the face.
"RRMMMRMMM!"
Deep rumble reminiscent of earthquake aftershock comes from within him. The vibration puts the meenlock who activated the explosion into a sleepy state.



Spoiler: Reaction stone rune



when a creature you can see ends its turn within 30 feet of you, you can use your reaction to invoke the rune and force the creature to make a *Wisdom saving throw DC 13*. Unless the save succeeds, the creature is charmed by you for 1 minute. While charmed in this way, the creature has a speed of 0 and is incapacitated, descending into a dreamy stupor. The creature repeats the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on a success.





Spoiler: Saves



neurotic:  D20 - 1#cairndexsave → 1(2 - 1)#Cairn dex save
neurotic:  D20 + 1#cairnwissave → 9(8 + 1)#Cairn wis save UGH


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Cairn is large right now. And probably weights a literal ton. Did he get thrown?











*OOC:*


Nah. He just has a bunch of rocks strike him rudely.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


 my understanding is that teleportation does not trigger booming blade, but any movement once teleported will. The meenlock would also have to have some reason to suspect that it needs to remain immobile, otherwise, chances are that it would move after teleporting. Your call @FitzTheRuke 

Wis save dc 11: 7 fail! Ethian is afraid (natural 1 if it matters)
http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=268208
Dex save dc 12: 6 fail! Ethian gets 10 damage + thrown 10 ft

Dang, bad rolls!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 6, 2022)

Quinn throws up his protective shield as the meenlock strikes.  The attack slows and stops inches from him.  Kaliban goes to retaliate but the meenlock has vanished.  He turns to move towards the next closest enemy when the pillar explodes.  The nimble gnome leaps for cover placing a large root between himself and the explosion, rocks spray over him one striking his shoulder but the root takes the brunt of it.  As he shakes off the ringing in his ears he turns to engage the closest meenlock but bulks, a cold sweat breaks out across his brow.










*OOC:*


Protective Field against Meenlock strike: 1d6+3 *7* Not sure if negating all the damage will prevent me from having to save for paralysis.  DC 11 Con Save: 1d20+4 *13* here is the save just in case.

DC 11 Dex Save: 1d20+3 *13*.  So only take 5 damage.

DC11 WIS save: 1d20+0 *6* So I am frightened

I can't approach another meenlock due to being frightened so I am done unless one moves within melee range of my character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

When the pillar exploded, Crock Jon and Ethian were thrown into the north wall. Cairn took a full blast of rock, but just stood there, while Kaliban hunkered down while most of the stone flew over him. He lifted himself up out of the debris and looked up. Dirt and rock continued to rain down from a hole in the cavern ceiling.

The meenlock who had done the deed stepped out of a shadow and picked up another strange box, attached to another chord, which in turn was attached to another pillar. Cairn made a deep rumbling noise that travelled across the ground, causing moss to quiver. The meenlock suddenly fell into a stupor. Another meenlock appeared nearby and stepped toward that one to take the box, but Ethian's suspended magic activated in a loud _pop_ and that meenlock burst open and fell to the ground, dead.









*OOC:*


Okay, Crock Jon, Ethian, and Cairn took 10, and Kaliban took 5; ML1 moved and died from Ethian's booming blade, and ML2 is incapacitated. 
ML2dc13 WIS Save: 1D20 = [10] = 10


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

While everyone was recovering from the explosion, which nearly deafened them, a meenlock slid down the tunnel from the north and grabbed the nearest plunger box. There was no time to react as a second pillar exploded. Hawthorne, who was taking cover behind that pillar was showered in rocks and debris.









*OOC:*


Shoot, I almost forgot ML3. Nothing anyone can do now to stop him, AFAICT. Hawthorne will take 11 & be thrown 10' (dc12 DEX save for half). I'm going to roll the round anyway. @DEFCON 1 If you fail, consider yourself 10' south on the next map.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in "Conversion" Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Chamber







(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 31/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 25/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1 (fright)
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 21/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 16/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1 (fright)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 15 or 20/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 24/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's) AS 1/1 (fright)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Black Pudding* AC7 HP 0/85 PP8*BS (dead)
*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 0/37 (dead); *ML2* 17/37; *ML3* 37/37; *ML4* 0/37 (dead);


        *GM:*  *End Round Four; Begin Round Five*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 7, 2022)

*"WAAAAAAAUUUUGGGGHH-- oof! Oh-oof!"* Hawthorne bellowed as the explosion of the stone pillar went off right by him, sending him flying through the air before landing in a heap-- rocks and debris crashing down all around him.  As large chunks slammed into the ground he was able to roll away just enough to avoid some of the more painful hits.  







*OOC:*


Dexterity Saving Throw DC12: [17]+4=*21*







*"Ohhhhh... ughhhhhh... owwwwwww!!! What the--"*

The ring in his ears continues for quite a while as he slowly tried to pull himself back to his feet, glancing up at the remaining creatures and the large hole that had exposed itself in the ceiling.  *"Oh, that can't be good."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 7, 2022)

Crock Jon has been punched in the face so many times, that his bruises have bruises. His ears are ringing, but that's nothing new for a boxer like him as well, and the many small cuts fro the explosion will all heal up soon enough. 

He sees the meenlock close to him, steps up, and punches. His fist connects solidly, and the creature staggers on (and off?) its feet. 









*OOC:*


Move to AL26.
Action: 1d20+6=16 HIT! for 1d8+4=10 bludgeoning. Superiority die: 1d8=6 (and so *16 points total*) + and Str save (DC 14) or be knocked prone (3 dice left). It is at one hit point...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 7, 2022)

Ethian is unable to move because of fear, but he directs the floating weapon towards the meenlock Crock Jon just pounded. Unfortunately, the weapon misses its mark









*OOC:*


move none
Bonus action: direct spiritual weapon to move  to Al 26 and strike: attack 10 miss
Wis save if applicable: 10
Dang, Lady Luck hasn’t smiled at me in a while! ;-)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2022)

Cairn tries to close with the stunned meenlock, but he just can't bring himself to do it. He stalks around the cave toward the other one hampered by his size and roots in the area.

"Do not let them drop the last support!"



Spoiler: Actions



Move and Dash (difficult terrain): AM29-AN30 - doesn't approach ML2
neurotic:  D20 + 1#cairnwissave → 9(8 + 1)#Cairn wis save - still frightened


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 8, 2022)

*OOC:*


edit to the above: DC 11 Wis savbe for Crock Jon: 1d20+0=13 pass!





.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 9, 2022)

*"Drop the support?"* Argenti looks confusedly at the destroyed pillars, the meenlocks, the boxes they are holding, and the ropes attached.

Unsure of her own actions, the genasi comes out from behind the pillar and strikes at the cord with her dagger.









*OOC:*


 You ever notice how most attack cantrips can't target objects? This is either the smartest or dumbest thing Argenti has done.

Moving to AK26, cause Crock Jon is in AK27
Dagger attack against the rope: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21
1D4+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 9, 2022)

Crock Jon slugged the meenlock who was holding one of the little boxes, and it fell off its feet into the moss. Argenti grabbled the "rope" that connected that box to the pillar and sawed her way through it with her dagger.

While Hawthorne was recovering from the explosion, the meenlock culprit attempted to pass him by, moving for a fourth pillar's rope-and-box, that was hidden under the mossy growth to the south.









*OOC:*


I'm going to give @DEFCON 1 Hawthorne a chance to stop him (still has his action this round); @Steve Gorak You will be happy to know that your SpiritWeapon has advantage on its strike against ML2, who is reeling from Cairn's rumble. (@Kobold Stew Crock Jon also would have had advantage, if you want to try to crit-fish).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 9, 2022)

*OOC:*


No crit from Crock


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hawthorne struggles to get to his feet and he sees the meenlock passing him and going for the final box and explosive device.  He immediately tries to beat the creature there by doing a forward roll and attempting to grab the box and cord to get it out of the fey creature's reach.  Unfortunately while his roll put him slightly ahead of the creature, his hand misses the box and he tumbles to a halt just as the meelock reaches it.









*OOC:*


DEX (Acrobatics) move to AP33: [18]+4=*22*
DEX (Sleight of Hand) to grab box: [2]+2=*4*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

Though the moss was not nearly as cumbersome as it had been in the tunnels, it was still difficult to roll through. Hawthorn missed the box, and the meenlock picked it up and forced the "plunger" down with its clawed hand. A third pillar exploded, showering Cairn with impertinent stones. 

The ceiling had originally been held by four pillars. Three of them were now gone and the last could not hold the weight on its own. Dirt and rocks began to fall from above, showering the room in noise and debris.









*OOC:*


Cairn will take 12 bludgeoning (dc12 DEX save for half); Everyone else will take 7 (dc12 DEX save for half). @VLAD the Destroyer Kaliban hasn't gone this round. @Steve Gorak You can reroll the attack for the Spirit Weapon against the stunned meenlock.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2022)

*OOC:*


Spiritual weapon reroll:
attack: 15
damage: 7 force


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2022)

With rocks and dirt raining down around them, Ethian's spirit-weapon struck the meenlock that was still reeling from Cairn's mesmerising rumble. A rock hit the meenlock in the back, and it seemed to snap out of its confusion.









*OOC:*


Ethian did 7 to ML2. Cave-in did 3 to ML2 & 7 to ML3.








Spoiler: Rolls



ML2 vs Cairn dc13 WIS
Save: 1D20 = [14] = 14
Meenlocks vs cave-in dc12 DEX
ML2 Save: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14
ML3 Save: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 13, 2022)

"Don't...! Grrrmbh...we, the adventurers, need to get out. Argenti-boss, stay close."

Cairn looms over the genasi absorbing more punishment. But some of the stone stucks into his body and actually seems to incorporate into the stone of his body.



Spoiler: Rolls



neurotic:  D20 - 1#cairndexsave → 9(10 - 1)#Cairn Dex save
neurotic:  D20#cairnstoneknowledge → 5 (5)#Cairn stone knowledge - no idea what the modifier might be (+1 int +2 from proficiency for stone?), low roll anyhow - trying to gauge how much time before the thing collapses. And why would the meenlocks kill themselves?!

HP: 13 / 45 - using second wind!!
neurotic:  D10 + 4#cairnsecondwind → 14(10 + 4)#Cairn second wind
HP: 27 / 45


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 13, 2022)

Crock Jon takes a knock to his head with the collapsing debris. Dust is in his lungs.









*OOC:*


DC 12 dex save: 1d20+2=5. Fail, 7 points damage.
HP: 14/36


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 13, 2022)

Kaliban deftly rolls away from the collapsing ceiling, getting hit by a couple chunks of rock and dirt but avoiding most of the collapse.  He glances through the dust left over from the collapse and moves towards the closest meenlock but the moss and rubble hinder his progress.









*OOC:*


DC 12 Dex Save: 1d20+3 *23*
Not sure if I am still frightened since the meenlock that triggered my fear died.  I will move towards meenlock 2 unless my fear prevents it.  I don't have the movement to in melee range so I can't do much else.

Wis Save in case I am still frightened.: 1d20+0 *2*


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 14, 2022)

Accustomed to earth and stone, Argenti dodges the deadly dropping debris!








*OOC:*


Dex Save: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2022)

As the rocks and debris rain down on everyone further, Hawthorne struggles to get back to his feet... and that stops him from being able to avoid the large amount of pain and injury as the ceiling collapses.









*OOC:*


DEX saving throw DC 12: (4)+4=*8* failure (takes 7 HP damage)
Current HP: 13/21






He tries to unbury himself as the dirt and stone begins to pile up, and makes his way to the voices of his compatriots in hopes of escaping the chamber.  *"Wha-- where are you all?  Got to-- ow-- ah damn... got to get out--"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in Collapsing Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Chamber







(General Features)
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground, rocky debris)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 28/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 27/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1 (fright)
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 14/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 16/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1 (fright)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 13/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 21/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's) AS 1/1 (fright)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14*
-*ML1* 0/37 (dead); *ML2* 7/37; *ML3* 30/37; *ML4* 0/37 (dead);


        *GM:*  *End Round Five; Begin Round Six*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 14, 2022)

Rocks and dirt were still pouring down from the collapsing ceiling. It was hard to see, and harder to breathe. The two remaining meenlocks looked as if they too, planned to flee.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 14, 2022)

*OOC:*


Is it possible ML2 is dead?
IC 625 he's 17/37.
IC 627 Crock Jon does 10 + 6 = 16. ML also needs to make Str save (DC 14) or be knocked prone.
IC 637 cave-in does 3.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 14, 2022)

Ethian will do his best to get out of the room. Still afraid, he directs the spiritual weapon to strike the same meenlock









*OOC:*


bonus action, attack  meenlock 2: attack 18, force damage 12
Action & move: dash & move 60 ft out of the room


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

A large stone and a cascade of dirt buried the meenlock next to Argenti and Crock Jon, as the ceiling continued to cave-in.



Kobold Stew said:


> Is it possible ML2 is dead?











*OOC:*


You are correct.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> bonus action, attack  meenlock 2: attack 18, force damage 12
> Action & move: dash & move 60 ft out of the room











*OOC:*


With difficult terrain everywhere, you can get to AM25 which is still in the room, or AD30 if you want to climb under some roots and go into the tunnel to the west. West is safer ATM (you will make it out of the chamber), but what is that way is unknown to you. AM25 is closer to everyone else, but still in the room. I will direct your spiritual weapon to intercept meenlock3 as it tries to head north.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


Vote for the unknown (closer)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


Ethian will head to AD30 - glad we finished off the slime!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 15, 2022)

Argenti watched as Ethian chose the quickest way to get out of the collapsing chamber - he ducked under some roots of the old tree, and dove into the tunnel that was hidden behind them, from where two meenlocks had  earlier emerged.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


Kaliban doesn't have the movement to be picky.  I will head towards the closest tunnel.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 15, 2022)

The meenlock he had been punching was now covered in debris, and dead. There was one behind him still, but in the dust, Crock Jon couldn't see him. Even that was unnerving, and may have helped inform the next choice he made. What he could see was Kaliban and Ethian heading in different directions. Concerned that Ethian would be alone, he followed him, across the debris which was still settling.









*OOC:*


Wis save vs. Meenlock 3 (if needed) 1d20+0=8. Fail.
Move and Dash 60' (=30' in difficult terrain) towards the West exit. To AG28?


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 15, 2022)

*"Cairn, take care of Hawthorn and Kaliban!"* Argenti calls out as she darts into the roots to the west.









*OOC:*


 Splitting the party by necessity, might as well try an even split to give us the best chances of survival.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 16, 2022)

Sliding overtop of the fallen rocks, Argenti was able to get through the roots and to help Ethian safely into the western tunnel. Crock Jon followed them but was struck by falling rocks as he made his way under where the western-most pillar had been.









*OOC:*


Crock Jon should be okay, hopefully. He needs to roll a dc13 STR save or take 13 bludgeoning damage & be restrained. (6 damage if he makes it). @DEFCON 1 & @Neurotic I assume you both run northward? ML3 will provoke an opportunity attack from Hawthorne as it runs (it's TP didn't recharge).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 16, 2022)

As the ceiling continues its collapse, Hawthorne dashes past the meenlock as it reaches out to him... rushing back up to the corridor where they had original entered.  







*OOC:*


Double move towards AO24 and as much further past that as possible into the corridor.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2022)

Cairn moves northward, blocking the passage after everyone went through with his back. Once the rumbling subsided, he returns to his normal size.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

With rocks falling all around them, and the floor made uneven with dirt and debris and a cloud of dust making it hard to see and to breathe, Kaliban and Hawthorne arrived at the mouth of the tunnel that they had come from at the same time as the last fleeing Meenlock. Cairn supported much of the rocks above him, but stones still tumbled down upon them over his shoulders.









*OOC:*


Cairn will take 13 (dc13 STR save for half); Kaliban & Hawthorne will take 7 bludgeoning (dc13 DEX save for half, which you can have advantage on in the shelter of Cairn's body. Hawthorne's Speed is not more than 30, right? I don't think he could have gotten further than AO26. One more round here, I think.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 20, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlocks in Collapsing Chamber
     


Spoiler: Map of Chamber






(General Features) 
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground, rocky debris)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 28/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 27/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1 (fright)
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 14/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 16/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1 (fright)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 13/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 21/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's) AS 1/1 (fright)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlocks* AC15 HP 37ea PP14* 
-*ML1* 0/37 (dead); *ML2* 0/37 (dead); *ML3* 30/37; *ML4* 0/37 (dead);


        *GM:*  *End Round Six; Begin Round Seven*


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2022)

Cairn weathers the assault of the uncouth rocks that had no decency to avoid him. He tries to squash the remaining meenlock into the wall, but narrower, lower tunnel inhibits his swing.

He rumbles something to himself and returns to normal size moving past the group.



Spoiler: Actions



Save: neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnstrengthsave → 15(9 + 6)#Cairn strength save

Action: neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnmaulattack → 8(2 + 6)#Cairn maul attack
Move: AP 24


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke, can Ethian see MeenLock 3 from his position? important detail to direct the spiritual weapon to strike


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 21, 2022)

Kaliban strikes at the Meenlock with his rapier as it approaches.  Falling racks from the collapsing ceiling strike at his arm and throw off the blade.  The gnome continues to escape the collapsing room moving past the meenlock and in the direction his companions fled.









*OOC:*


Dex 13 Save w/ Advantage: 2d20k1+3 *18*

Action: Attack on ML3: 1d20+5 *9* 1d8+3 *7*
Move: Kaliban will continue to move out of the room.  I know this will provoke an AoO but it's better than being buried alive. If it is still difficult terrain I will move to AN22. If not then I will move to AL21.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 22, 2022)

*OOC:*


 I think Argenti has LoS on the Meenlock, but I would have to know what kind of penalties are applying to the attack roll given the situation.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2022)

Steve Gorak said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @FitzTheRuke, can Ethian see MeenLock 3 from his position? important detail to direct the spiritual weapon to strike











*OOC:*


With all the dirt and rocks pouring down, I think you'd be hard pressed to see over there. Looks like you can attack with disadvantage, though. For Argenti, I'll say disadvantage, (You can make out where it is enough to attack the right space. Also, he will have cover.Worth a try, though.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 23, 2022)

Argenti rubs her amulet and says a prayer to Geb for luck, then hurls a glowing green rock. _*"HYAH!" *_

The rock weaves it's way between the falling dirt and stone, making it clear across the crumbling cave, but past the intended target. The rock collides with the back wall, and magically ricochets into the back of the meanlock's head!

The genasi beams a huge smile. *"Aurumamma would be proud of that one!" *








*OOC:*


 It never hurts to try!
Eldritch Blast Damage 2 is bludgeoning the rest is force: 2D20.LOW(1)+6 = [15, 12]+6 = 18 1D10+4+2 = [3]+4+2 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2022)

Kaliban half-heartedly struck at the meenlock, and then made to run away. The meenlock bashed him with a heavy blow from its pincer before being struck by a stone from Argenti, far away though she was, and through so much pouring dirt and rock.









*OOC:*


Meenlock did 5 to Kaliban, who has to roll dc11 CON save or be paralysed. Otherwise he can shuffle through the moss to AN22. Argenti did 9 to ML3.








Spoiler: Rolls



Claw vs Kaliban: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 for 2D4+2 = [1, 2]+2 = 5
TP Recharge: 1D6 = [5] = 5


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 24, 2022)

From the relative safety of the new tunnel, Ethian tries to direct the magical floating sword to strike at the remaining meenlock but cannot sit it properly and misses









*OOC:*


 move: none
action: dodge
bonus action direct spiritual weapon, attack with disadvantage: 8, force damage: 8


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 24, 2022)

Crock Jon catches up to Argenti and Ethian, shielding them if he can from any falling debris.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2022)

Ethian could no longer make out the position of his spirit weapon through all the falling dirt and rock, through which a very dirty Crock Jon came trudging, joining the elf and Argenti in the western tunnel that had been hidden under the tree's roots.

Under the temporary shelter of Cairn, Hawthorne looked to the tunnel leading upward, where they had come in. Kaliban was escaping that way, but a meenlock blocked his path, and it looked at him with its strange eyes and twitched its antennae and he felt his body go numb.









*OOC:*


@DEFCON 1 Hawthorne & @Neurotic Cairn to go to roll the round. They will have to roll the dc11 WIS (fear) save or be too frightened to leave the collapsing room, due to the meenlock's fear aura.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Hawthorne's gaze catches the meenlock in his way and he feels a sudden bout of fear at this creature trying to stop him.  However, being at the side of the earth elemental gives him a boost of confidence and he strides forward past the fey creature heading to the cavern pathway out of the collapsing chamber.  *"Let's get out of here, Cairn!"* he shouts above the din.









*OOC:*


WIS saving throw DC 11: (16)+3=*19* success


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2022)

Cairn was already subjected to the effect earlier. And seeing this pathetic creature dusty and now hit by his boss...it holds no more fear for him.

@FitzTheRuke check the last post of the previous page...if there is another round I missed, sorry 

neurotic:  D20 + 1#cairnwissave → 11(10 + 1)#Cairn Wis save


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

Rock and dirt continued to fall into what had once been a large chamber. The two groups became fully cut off from one another. Suddenly, the meenlock, who had escaped into the tunnel not far from Cairn, slipped into the shadows of the hanging moss and disappeared. 

Hawthorne and Kaliban climbed up the upward-sloping tunnel until they came to that damp, pit-like crossroards that they had discovered earlier, where Hawthorne had become so soiled while boosting the gnome to the other passage. They were faced with repeating the task - the most likely way to reach the others, now that the chamber had all but fully collapsed. At least this time, Cairn was there to aid them. Perhaps he could stand in the middle of the depression and use his body for a bridge.









*OOC:*


Encounter is over. Feel free to explore westward.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 27, 2022)

Argenti dusts herself off.
*"Ethian, Crock Jon, shall we head off?"*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> Argenti dusts herself off.
> *"Ethian, Crock Jon, shall we head off?"*



“Yes, let’s see if we can rejoin the others”.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2022)

"Let me help move the debris, suh."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

Crock Jon brushed off Ethian, though he himself was more dirty, and Argenti led the way down the tunnel. The moss was as thick as ever but they came to a branching path. One led upward to the north, and the other downward to the west. The western tunnel widened as moisture leached through the ceiling above, forming fat droplets that fell into pools of dark water. A sharp scent of minerals filled the air and mixed with the earthy smell of the moss. The sound of the dripping didn’t echo, but was immediately dulled by the moss-carpeted surfaces.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2022)

"Muh direction's not good, but I think we're more likely tuh find the others if we head up here," says Crock Jon, pointint at the passage pointing north.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 27, 2022)

*"That seems right."* Argenti muses. After a pause, she continues. *"I bet there are more of those bugs in that room to the west, they might try to follow us if we avoid them, what should we do about it?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2022)

"If you want, I can stay at the back and keep an eye out."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2022)

Ethian nods his agreement and proceeds upwards to the north.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2022)

*OOC:*


@Neurotic How long can Cairn stay Large for? Might not be able to help Hawthorne and Kaliban across the muck-pit.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Neurotic How long can Cairn stay Large for? Might not be able to help Hawthorne and Kaliban across the muck-pit.




I stated at the end of the last round that he returns to normal size to avoid squeezing.
1 minute is full duration


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 3, 2022)

Cairn did his best to help Kaliban and Hawthorne across the muck, but it was slow-going and there was no real way to avoid getting miserably damp and filthy. The big rock-creature began to hoist the deep gnome up into the higher passage, as Hawthorne had done some time before.



Spoiler: Map


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 6, 2022)

As Cairn pulls Hawthorne and Kaliban through the muck... this now being the second time for Hawthorne... he can't help but get grossed out once more as his clothes becomes damp and filthy.  He mumbles under his breath...

*"Ugh... somebody blows their nose, and you want to keep it?  Oh.  Ahhh!  Ahh-hhhh..."*  He tried to wipe the sludge from his hands, wiping them off on the rocky hide of Cairn.  *"DAHHHHHH!"*

When they reach the far side and he is placed up on the higher ledge, he scoops a little more muck from his pants and thwops! it at Kaliban's feet.  *"Egon... your mucus."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 7, 2022)

Kaliban grumbles at the damp and muck.  He looks down to wipe his hands on his pants but realizes that there is no clean spot to do so, he curses again and wipes them as best he can on the wall.  He looks to Hawthorne and grunts,

*"A new pair of clothes are going on my tab."*

The gnome shrugs and looks down the left passage.

*"This way should lead to the others."*

Kaliban waits for the others to agree and then leads the way down the passage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2022)

Kaliban was leading the way down a passage that headed, roughly, in the direction that they had left the others. As before, the hanging moss blocked sight, muffled sound, and hindered movement. It was so thick that it was often difficult to even tell which direction the tunnel led, and which direction, when you pushed it aside, you would find walls.

So it was that the two groups were only a little way apart when a meenlock suddenly grabbed at Kaliban from a hidden side-passage. They had been calling to each other, which could only just be made out, but they were as confident as they could be that they would soon meet up when the attack occurred.









*OOC:*


Kaliban takes 8 damage & must make a dc11 CON save or be paralysed for 1 min. If you fail, the meenlock will drag you out of sight (though not far away) to 10 ft. north.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2022)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlock in Moss Maze
     


Spoiler: Map





(General Features)
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground)
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 28/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 21/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1 (fright)
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 8/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 16/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1 (fright)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 10/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 10/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's) AS 1/1 (fright)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Meenlock* AC15 HP 21/37 PP14*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 8, 2022)

"I think I hear the uthers ahead," says Crock Jon


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 11, 2022)

Ethian nods in the darkness ``Me too, lets move forward''


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 11, 2022)

Kaliban instinctively throws up a psychic defense when the creature jumps from the side passage.  The strike slows and stops a hair from the gnomes body.









*OOC:*


Reaction: Protective Field against Meenlock strike: 1d6+3 *8*

DC 11 Con Save: 1d20+4 *9*

I failed the Con save but I did negate all damage using my reaction.  Not sure the wording of the Meenlock ability so I'll assume I am paralyzed unless told otherwise.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2022)

Kaliban was able to block the meenlock's claw with a quick psychic shield.









*OOC:*


No damage, no paralysis.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 12, 2022)

Argenti moves forward carefully, wary of more traps.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 12, 2022)

Kaliban curses and strikes at the creature that appears next to him.  Unfortunately the sudden appearance of the creature causes the strike to be more defensive than intended and the blade misses the creature.









*OOC:*


Rapier strike against Meenlock: 1d20+5 *10* 1d8+3 *6*.

Well I have had crap luck on attacks this game.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 13, 2022)

Cairn rumbles something, starts stepping next to the gnome, remembers the stones that inhibit his progress and hesitates.

Deciding not to go head-through-the-wall this time, he grabs at Kaliban rumbling in Undercommon.
"Resist not, I'm moving you, the rock brother, behind me, the elemental rock."



Spoiler: Actions



Action: neurotic:  D20 + 4#cairnathletics ( grab ) → 8(4 + 4)#Cairn athletics (grab) - not great 
The idea is to "shove", but backward.

Move: N/A - if meenlock attacks he will have two of us next to it, if it escapes...well, tough luck


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 14, 2022)

As the meenlock snaps at the snirfneblin, Hawthorne sees how close it is and that Kaliban and Cairn are right next to the creature.  He decides to go melee and pulls his rapier from its scabbard... which unfortunately also pulls out a large glob of goo along with it.   The muck that had found itself nestled within the scabbard falls to the ground with a big * SPLAT!!! * and Hawthorne glances at the mess at his feet.  *"For the love of..."*

The Black Dragon Agent sighs and shakes his head... before regaining focus and making his way around Cairn to engage with the meenlock.  He moves up to it with his rapier at the ready and is about to pierce the heart of the creature... when his eyes catch the glob of sickly green, brackish moss that dangles precariously from his beautiful weapon's pommel... and that distraction is just enough to let the creature duck out of the way as the attack comes.

*"Oh, come on!!!"*









*OOC:*


Move to AF19 / Rapier attack: [2] + 4 = *6 *MISS


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2022)

Just as Hawthorne was shaking the goo off of his sword, he was further frustrated when his opponent stepped sideways into the shadow of some hanging moss, and was gone.

Crock Jon felt a presence behind him. While he couldn't see the meenlock, he could feel it psychically goading him to leave the others and chase it back down the tunnel into the deeper part of the cavern (back toward the place with the pools).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 16, 2022)

"There's another one behind me!" shouts Crock Jon, his composure shaking after this prolonged harrassment from these creatures. 









*OOC:*


1d20+0 vs DC 11= 7. FAIL for wis save. I tihnk this means he's unable to approach, so he stays where he is dodging.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 13, 2022)

They weren't sure how many meenlocks remained, but it seemed likely that the fey infestation could be ended by destroying the threat, and burning the moss from the tunnels. Everyone was tired of this place: the vague sense of dread; the strange muffled sounds; the damp, dark, obscured tunnels; this damn moss that got in the way of everything.

If only this misery could end! But the meenlock was gone once more, perhaps in the tunnel behind Crock Jon, perhaps not.









*OOC:*


Sorry it's such a pain, and has been so long since an update. I hope we can get this game done soon! (I kind of want to run a sequel after a brief hiatus. We will discuss.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hawthorne hears Crock Jon's shout and immediately moves in the halfork's direction with his eyes peeled to see if he can find that final fey creature.









*OOC:*


Wisdom (Perception) check: (6)+7=*13*














*OOC:*


If perchance Hawthorne does indeed spot the meenlock, he will fire his crossbow at it immediately, but also then completely missing.
Crossbow attack: (2)+4=*6* _miss_


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2022)

Hawthorne pushed his way through the moss, crossing a lopsided intersection. He raised his crossbow, and fired it over Crock Jon's shoulder, down the tunnel. It went through some heavy, hanging moss and became stuck, but the meenlock must have moved further down the tunnel and was out of sight once more.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2022)

Cairn looks after the creature and rumbles, continuing on their original route.
"Hawthore-leader, the fey will try to evade the group and attack us one by one from ambush. Let's find the rest of the group. Argenti-boss is unprotected."


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 16, 2022)

Kaliban looks to Cairn.

*"I believe Argenti is with Crock Jon.  They were together when the last room collapsed.  The creature over here is gone.  I think there might only be the one left."*

Kaliban then follows in the direction of Crock Jon.  He keeps his sword read and shield up, prepared to strike if the meenlock reappears.









*OOC:*


Following Hawthorn towards Crock Jon's shout.  Perception to see anything.

Looking for an enemy: 1d20 *4*

If I can I will ready an attack to strike at any enemy that gets near me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2022)

Kaliban could not see the meenlock that had appeared behind Crock Jon, but it was apparent that the creature had retreated down the tunnel.









*OOC:*


Shall we give chase? After it's out of sight, Crock Jon will be able to follow while calming down. I feel like doing one more "grand finale"-style encounter if everyone is with me, just to stop this game from having fizzled out at the end, if you're with me.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2022)

If anyone gives chase, Crock Jon will try to follow.









*OOC:*


Here for the duration. Let's go!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


Cairn has blind sight in case he needs to detect some poor sod hiding in the moss. Still depends on hide check, but not sight (might be important if the only thing preventing LoS is moss and the creature is otherwise not concealed







"This elemental was sent to protect Argenti, not chase through unfriendly caves." Cairn pauses, rumbling quietly to himself "The best way to protect The Boss is to annihilate the threat. This one is with you, the majority."
He follows into the moss


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 29, 2022)

Kaliban looks to the others.  Once it is agreed that they should continue he leads the way into the moss filled tunnel.  He keeps his eyes open for any threats as he moves cautiously deeper into the tunnels.









*OOC:*


I am all for pushing to finish this up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hawthorne follows along as well as the group searches for the last creature in the tunnels.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 8, 2022)

Argenti nods with Cairn, and follows into the caves.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 9, 2022)

The Agents of the Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium ventured deep into the maze-like mossy tunnels, for what would hopefully be one last time. They followed the nebulous sign of the creature until they came to a deep, damp cavern.

Like all the tunnels, there was much brown moss about, obscuring their sight lines, catching their feet, dulling all sound, and covering hidden hazards. While the strange, psychic static kept their heads clogged with discomforting feelings, they were determined to see it through.

The chamber opened wide enough ahead that while the moss hung dripping from the ceiling, Kaliban could see the meenlock they had followed, knee-deep in a marshy pool. Moss shifted and another meenlock appeared, twisted and wrinkled from time and moisture. It stirred as if it had been sleeping and began to shuffle toward the group.









*OOC:*


The moss hides some deeper pools near the entrance to the chamber. I'm going to get everyone to roll a dc12 DEX save or step in a deep spot and be restrained until the end of their first turn. Once you roll that check, I'll post the start of combat.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 9, 2022)

Cairn got wise in the ways of the fey and avoided deceptive patches. Maybe his ponderous bulk and slight tremors from the stone as he walked had something to do with it? Could it be that the stones here finally understood he is not the enemy? Time will tell...

neurotic:  D20 - 1#cairndexsave → 17(18 - 1)#Cairn dex save


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 9, 2022)

Crock Jon does not like these caverns. In a ring, it's a fair fight -- you can see the other guy, and hit each other until one of you falls. These enemies are eerie: they poke their heads out, their smell rattles you to your bones, and then they disappear in the darkness. 

He knows he's just here as a porter, because his uncle wasn't fit to go on. He wants to do his job well, but he can't get over how disconcerting this whole adventure has become. Now the ground is gibing way to puddles. Something in the back of his head tells him that holes like this happen with limestone, thoguh he does not know what good that knowledge will do him.









*OOC:*


Dex save 1d20+2=15 vs dc 12 PASS.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 1, 2023)

Boldly taking the lead, Crock Jon and Cairn were both able to avoid falling into the deeper parts of the pools, hidden under floating mosses. The wrinkled meenlock tilted its head slowly, as if it were very painful to do. Its eyes bulged unnaturally and Crock Jon felt a sudden stab of pain in his head as his thoughts scrambled.

Cairn felt a pulling sensation, as if the rocks of his own body were being drawn toward the strange fey creature.









*OOC:*


I'm gonna let this monster go first for once. It's more interesting that way. Crock Jon will take 20 psychic damage & be _cursed_ for 1 min. While cursed, he'll have disadvantage on ability checks, INT & WIS saves, and the meenlock elder will be invisible to him. (10 damage & no curse with a dc14 WIS save).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 1, 2023)

*GM:*  *Encounter:* Black Dragon Agents vs Meenlock Elder in Deep Pool Chamber.
     


Spoiler: Map of Chamber







(General Features)
*Difficult Terrain:* Everywhere (thick moss; uneven ground);
*Visibility:* Dark (Underground);
*Hazards:* Pools. (dc12 DEX save or be Restrained until End of Turn);





Spoiler: Allies



*Name * AC * HP * Hit Dice * PasPrc * Spells * (Notes)*
(PCs)
*Argenti* AC14 HP 28/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13 SS 2/2
*Cairn* AC18 HP 21/43 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP13** 2W 1/1 AS 1/1 (fright)
*Crock Jon* AC14 HP 8/36 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP12* SD 4/4 2W 1/1 AS 1/1
*Ethian* AC19* HP 16/27 THP 0/7 HD 2/4 PP16* PIns16 SS 4/4 3/3 CD 0/1 (fright)
*Hawthorne* AC14 HP 10/31 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP17 PInv17 PIns15
*Kaliban* AC18* HP 18/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 4/4 (d6's) AS 1/1 (fright)





Spoiler: Enemies



*Elder Meenlock* AC16 HP 88/88 PP19*
*Meenlock* AC15 HP 21/37 PP14*


        *GM:*  *Begin Round One*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 1, 2023)

Crock Jon feels the stab in his skull, reaching him from a dagger of the mind. It looks like he's about to fall, KO-d by an evil stare. But he manages to stay on his feet, and in doing so finds a footing that makes him look even stronger than he had a moment before.









*OOC:*


(part 1 of 2...) DC14 Wis save -- 1d20+09=14 PASS! 
10 damage and no curse. However, that brings him to 0/36 hit points. 
EXCEPT: RELENTLESS ENDURANCE: back to 1 hp. 
Bonus action: SECOND WIND: +1d10+4=9 hp. total: *10/36 hp.*

(So, before he takes his attack, is there another fear save needed, or can he attack? What's the DC?)


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 2, 2023)

Cairn tries to stun the mean gnarly elder, but doesn't waste any time approaching.

Stepping around the pools he comes close and the grows suddenly right into meenlocks face and slams his hands toward the creature. But the pool he just entered was deeper than he anticipated and he needed to spread his arms to keep the balance.

He tried again, but the wily creature moved and he was still trying to find his balance. His arms slammed into the edge of the pool, cracking away small parts of the stone, but not harming the elder.

Rumbling something rude to the stones around him, he finally stabilizes enough, a desperate surge of strength, finally connecting with the creature. A glancing blow, but between two massive hands connected and the prodigious size, it was a good enough hit.

Unfortunately, as he raised his hands again to strike one final time, he pool shifted once again, or his weight as he moved dislodged something and he stumbled again, cursing in his native language.



Spoiler: Actions



Reaction: elder meenlock needs to make WIS DC 13 save or be pacified (charmed, incapacitated)
Move: R31
Bonus: Grow large
Action:
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnattackvselder → 7(1 + 6)#Cairn attack vs elder
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnattackvselder → 10(4 + 6)#Cairn attack vs elder
Action surge:
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnactionsurgeattackvselder → 16(10 + 6)#Cairn action surge attack vs elder
neurotic:  3D6 + 4#cairndamage → 16( (5 +4 +3)  + 4)#Cairn damage
neurotic:  D20 + 6#cairnactionsurgeattackvselder → 7(1 + 6)#Cairn action surge attack vs elder

neurotic:  2D20 - 1#cairnsavevspool → 13( (6 +8)  - 1)#Cairn save vs pool - FAIL - 5 and 9 with advantage (rolz summarized them, I missed some keyword)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 2, 2023)

Ethian prays in Elven, imploring Sehanine's help.









*OOC:*


 Move: none
Action: cast Faery fire: Dex save DC14 objects and affected creatures shed dim light in a 10-foot radius.
Any attack roll against an affected creature or object has advantage if the attacker can see it, and the affected creature or object can’t benefit from being invisible.

Bonus action: cast spiritual weapon & attack elder
Attack:  19 Damage: 12
Note: I forgot to roll if advantage, but the roll was high so no need to.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 3, 2023)

*"*_*Kiar! HYAH!"*_

Argenti stays near the mouth of the small cave, offering ranged support in the best way she knew: by cursing and throwing stones at the larger of the two creatures. Unfortunately, the stone goes wide.

*"Crock Jon, are you well? That's the ugliest bug I've ever seen!"*









*OOC:*


 Goop check, sorry I missed it before!
Dex Save: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13

Bonus Action, Casting _Hex_ on the big one. Disadvantage on STR checks, takes +1d6 extra necrotic damage when struck by Argenti. (-1 spell slot)
Standard Action Eldritch Blast: Miss.
Eldritch Blast 2 is bludgeoning d6 is necrotic rest is force damage: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9 1D10+4+2+1D6 = [5]+4+2+[6] = 17
Even with advantage, that would have missed, lol.
Eldritch Blast Advantage die if applicable: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 3, 2023)

*"Let's take care of this, people!"* Hawthorne shouts, as he moves into the cavern and avoids the deep pools.  The area is so precarious and narrow he can tell there's no appreciable place he could possibly hide from, so he just takes a place further into the room, his back against the mossy wall.









*OOC:*


Move 3 squares to U30
Dexterity Save DC 12: [8]+4=12 _success_







Hawthorne cocks his crossbow and aims it at the elder creature adjacent to Cairn, but the sudden growth spurt from the elemental blocks any chance of hitting the shot.









*OOC:*


Crossbow Attack vs Elder Meenlock AC 16: [11]+4=15 _miss_


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 3, 2023)

Kaliban centers himself and prepares for the final push to kill the elder meenlock.  He moves into the room and seeing the deep moss and pools sheaths his rapier and pulls out his shortbow.  He takes aim at the elder and fires.  Not as practiced with his bow the shot goes wide.









*OOC:*


Move: I will move up and around the first pool as far as I can.  I will try to avoid getting into the pool.  If I can't then let me know and I will roll the dex save.
Action: Shortbow attack on meenlock elder: 1d20+5 *8* 1d6+3 *6*.
Bonus Action: Second Wind: 1d10+4 *14*.

Kaliban AC18* HP 32/35 THP 0/7 HD 4/4 PP10* PED 1/4 (d6's) AS 0/1 SW 0/1(fright)


----------

